# CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread



## topgear (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the name describes it all - You can discuss any and every thing related to cpu over clocking here - when you have reached a nice speed by ocing the cpu and you want to show off this to the others just post in here according to the rules and I'll list it in here 

*Before OCing read this :*

> I don't take any kind of responsibility on how the information mentioned in this thread or posts will be used.
> If you want to OC the cpu or any related components do it at your own risk.
> Make sure you have proper ventilation and cooling equipment.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here is great chart by asigh that will help you understand the logical steps behind OC

Digit Technology Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Overclock List & Discussion Thread

*Some Useful OC related Tools :*

CPU-Z, GPU-Z, AMD Overdrive, CoreTemp, RealTemp, Orthos, Prime95, superpi, wprime, OCCT

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Rules : ( Updated on 17th Jan 2012 ) *

From now on You have to add a *CPU-Z screen shot of CPU, Memory and Mainboard tab along with your forum id / user name and date clearly visible on a notepad / wordpad window and post in the format mentioned below*

*Here's an example post* 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1563331-post527.html

GPU-Z screen shot needed if you have OCed your gpu and want to show off though this is optional.

Do post in this Format :

CPU :
Revision :
FSB/BCLK :
Multiplier :
Vcore set in bios :
Vcore CPU-Z :
Cooler : 
Additional notes If any :

Motherboard :
Chipset : 
Bios Version : 
Additional notes if any : 

Ram Type and Speed : 
Timings : 
Volt : 
Additional notes if any :

[ Optional ]

Graphic Card : 
GPU Clock: 
Shader : 
Mem : 
Additional notes if any :

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here goes mine 

Intel Pentium Dual Core e5200 Running @ 3.2Ghz - Orthos Stress Test For 1 hour Screenshot along with CPU-Z, Everest and Realtemp Screenshots 

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/9778/20090815164736.th.png

CPU : e5200 2.5Ghz @ 3200 Mhz
Revision : MO
FSB X Multiplier : 266 X 12
Vcore Under Load : 1.26V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.28V
Vcore set in bios : 1.3V
Cooler : CoolerMaster Hyper 212 with one 120mm fan

Motherboard : XFX 650i Ultra
Chipset : Nvidia 650i ultra
Bios Version : PO5
Additional notes if any : I've to increase CPU FSB volt to 1.3V ( 1.2V stock )
and MCP SPP volt to 1.3V ( stock 1.2V )

Ram : Transcend 2x 2GB Value series 800 Mhz DDR2 @ 889 Mhz
Latency : 5-6-6
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.9v

Graphic Card : Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3
GPU Clock: 700Mhz ( 650Mhz stock )
Shader : 1750Mhz ( 1625Mhz stock )
Mem : 1850Mhz ( 1800Mhz stock )

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*List of OC's ( CPU Only )* 

*AMD*



01. *AMD Phenom II X4 955 black Edition @ 6Ghz on 790FX Chipset* _by darklord_ - 88% increase - Custom LN2 cooling

02. *AMD phenom II X2 550 @ 6.1 Ghz on 790Fx chipset* _by darklord_ - 98% increase - Custom LN2 cooling

03. *AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition @ 3.4Ghz on 790G chipset* _by damngoodman999_ - stable - 14% increase - CM Hyper 212+

04. *AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6Ghz on 790GX chipset* _by hellknight_ - stable - 29% increase - Stock HSF

05. *AMD Athlon X2 7750BE @ 3.1Ghz on 780G chipset* _by desibond_ - stable - 15% increase - Stock HSF

06. *AMD Phenom II 720BE @ 5.3Ghz on 790FX chipset* _by darklord _ - 90% increase - Custom LN2 cooling

07. *AMD Phenom II 955 BE @ 4Ghz on 790FX chipset* _by darklord_ - stable - 26% increase - Custom LN2 cooling

08. *AMD phenom II X2 550BE @ 3.8Ghz on 780G chipset* _by nads_ - stable - 23% increase - Sunbeamtech CCF 120

09. *AMD Phenom II X4 940BE @ 3.4Ghz on 790GX chipset* _by Krow_ - stable - 13% increase - Thermalright ULTRA-120 Extreme

10. *AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4 GHz on 790GX chipset* _by hellknight_ - 25% increase - Stock HSF

11. *AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 GHz on 785G chipset* _by topgear_ - 25% increase - CM Hyper 212

12. *AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.7 GHz on 785G chipset* _by topgear_ - 32% increase - CM Hyper 212

13. *AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.33 GHz on 790GX chipset* _by hellknight_ - 11% increase - Stock

14. *AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 GHz on 785G chipset* _by ajai5777_ - 25% increase - Hyper TX3

15. *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 4 GHz on 785G chipset* _by topgear_ - 25% increase - CM Hyper 212

16. *AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ 3.5 GHz on 8805G chipset* _by Jaskanwar Singh_ - 20% increase - CM Hyper 212 Evo

17. *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 4.4 GHz on 785G chipset* _by topgear_ - 37% increase - CM Hyper 212

18. *AMD FX 8150 @ 5 GHz on 990FX chipset* _by sumonpathak_ - 38% increase - Noctua NH-D14

19. *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 4.118 GHz - Asus Crosshair II Formula [nforce 780a] [1.552 V]* _by hellknight_ - 28% increase - CM V8

20. *AMD FX 8350 @ 4.786 - Asus Crosshair V Formula [990FX] [..... V]* _by sumonpathak_ - 19% increase - .........

21. *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 4.3 GHz -Gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3 [880G] [1.488 V]* _by sukesh1090_ - 34% increase - CM Hyper 212 Evo

22. *AMD FX-9370 BE @ 5.3 GHz -Crosshair V Formula [990FX] [1.42 V]* _by sumonpathak_ - 20% increase - Swiftech H320



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Intel*



01. *Intel Dual Core e5200 @ 3.2Ghz on 650i ultra chipset* _by topgear_ - stable - 29% increase - CM Hyper 212

02. *Intel core i7 920 @ 4Ghz on x58 chipset* _by amitash_ - stable - 51% increase - CM Aquagate S1

03. *Intel Core 2 Duo e8400 @ 4.3Ghz by p45 chipset* _by thunder.02dragon_ - stable - 44% increase - Xigmatek Thor Hammer

04. I*ntel Core 2 Duo e7400 @ 4Ghz on p45 chipset* _by asigh_ - stable - 43% increase - CM Hyer 212

05. *Intel Dual Core e5200 running @ 3.33Ghz on nvidia 650i ultra chipset* _by topgear_ - stable - 34% increase - CM Hyper 212

06. *Intel Dual Core E5500 @ 3.15 GHz on G31 chipset* _by sukesh1090_ Stable - 12.5% increase - Stock HSF

07. *Intel Core i7 950 @ 3.7 GHz on x58 chipset* _by ithehappy_ Stable - 20% increase - Hyper 212+

08. *Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.2 GHz on x58 chipset* _by thunder.02dragon_ - 57% increase - Corsair H70

09. *Inel C2D e7400 @ 3.6 GHz on P45 chipset* _by Skud_ - 28% increase - Hyper N620

10. *Inel Core i5 2500K @ 4.8 Ghz on Z68 chipset* _by Faun_ - 45% increase - TRUE Black

11. *Inel Core i3 530 @ 4.2 Ghz on P55 chipset* _by mithun_mrg_ - 40% increase - Cool IT ALC R120

12. *Inel Core i7 2600K @ 4.5 Ghz on Z68 chipset* _by mukherjee_ - 32% increase - Noctua U12P SE2

13. *Inel Core i7 2600K @ 4.5 Ghz on P67 chipset* _by S_V_ - 32% increase - Corsair H70

14. *Inel Core i5 2500K @ 5.14 Ghz on Z68 chipset* _by sumonpathak_ - 55% increase - CM Hyper 212+

15. *Inel Core i3-530 @ 4.5 Ghz on P55 chipset* _by mithun_mrg_ - 50% increase - Coolit ALC

16. *Inel Core i7 2600K @ 5 Ghz on P67 chipset* _by S_V_ - 47% increase - Corsair H100

17. *Inel Core i5 2500K @ 4.7 Ghz on Z68 chipset* _by MegaMind_ - 42% increase - Thermalright Venomous X

18. *Inel Core i5 2500K @ 5.3 Ghz on Z68 chipset* _by MegaMind_ - 60% increase - Thermalright Venomous X

19. *Inel Core i7 2600K @ 5 Ghz on Z68 chipset* _by Skud_ - 47% increase - CM Hyper N620

20. *Inel Core i5 2500K @ 4.4 Ghz on  Asus P8Z68V Gen3 [intel z68] [1.25 V]* _by Ishu Gupta_ - 33% increase - CM Hyper 212 Evo

21. *Inel Core i7 2600K @ 5 Ghz on  ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Z [intel z68] [1.47 V]* _by d3p_ - 47% increase - ThermalRight Venomous X

22. *Inel Core i5 3570K ES @ 4.814 Ghz on  ASUS Maximus V Formula [intel z77] [1.392 V]* _by sumonpathak_ - 41% increase - Noctua NH D14

23. *Inel Core i5 3570K @ 4.6 Ghz on ASUS Maximus V Gene [intel z77] [1.336 V]* _by mandarpalshikar_ - 35% increase - CM Hyper 212 EVo

24. *Inel Core i5 2500K @ 4.2 Ghz on Asus Z68 V-pro [intel z68] [1.256 V]* _by max_snyper_ - 27% increase - Corsair H100

25. *Inel Core i7 2600K @ 5. Ghz on Asus P8Z68 Deluxe [intel z68] [1.456 V]* _by Skud_ - 50% increase - Cm Hyper N620


----------



## max_demon (Sep 16, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

please post cooling methoad also , like air / water / no2 etc .


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^+1.

But I know it is CM Hyper 212, so no worries. Good initiative *topgear*! I'll post in my OC too when I do it finally (TRUE 120 or Vendetta 2...  )!

Mods please make this sticky and move it to Hardware Troubleshooting.  A lot of OCers around here... amitash, darklord, desiibond, damngoodman999, j1n_matt, asigh, etc.


----------



## amitash (Sep 16, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/8920/capturennr.jpg 

This is my max stable 24x7 OC on the i7-920

CPU : core i7 920
Revision : C0
FSB X Multiplier : 191 x 21 (turbo mode)
Vcore Under Load : 1.28v
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1,28v (power saving disabled)
Vcore set in bios : 1.28v (with evga vdroop)
Cooler : Cooler master Aquagate S1 water cooling
Additional things If any : This was really really hard to achieve

Motherboard : eVGA x58 SLI
Chipset : Intel X58
Bios Version : SZ21P i think
Additional notes if any : kick@ss OC friendly board.

Ram : Gskill pc31200, 6gb 3x2gb tri channel
Latency : 9-9-9-24
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.5v stock
Additional notes if any :Fast and dirt cheap from the US at only 90$ when i bought it...Running at stock 1600mhz



Graphic Card : Zotac GTX295
GPU Clock: 602Mhz, now back at stock 576mhz
Shader : stock 1256Mhz
Mem :stock 1Ghz
Additional notes if any : OCd using zotac firestorm software...this was long ago when i bought the card so no pics im afraid.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



max_demon said:


> please post cooling methoad also , like air / water / no2 etc .



It's CoolerMaster Hyper 212 as Techalomaniac has pointed it out 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Techalomaniac said:


> ^+1.
> 
> But I know it is CM Hyper 212, so no worries. Good initiative *topgear*! I'll post in my OC too when I do it finally (TRUE 120 or Vendetta 2...  )!
> 
> Mods please make this sticky and move it to Hardware Troubleshooting.  A lot of OCers around here... amitash, darklord, desiibond, damngoodman999, j1n_matt, asigh, etc.



Thanks for for your recommendation to make it a sticky thread 

--------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------

@ *amitash* - Nice OC you got their on core i7 920 with that x58 board. 4Ghz just with 1.28V is just great


----------



## amitash (Sep 17, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^actually tats the weird part...its stable 1.28v at 3.99-4Ghz, but even when i want 4.1ghz bootable i need 1.325v...max i booted was 4.3ghz with 1.36v


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

wait i m coming !


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 17, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8135/desk1cn.th.jpg


*SORRY its little OCing now , soon i ll get in to water cooling then i ll post again  *

CPU : PHENOM 2 940 3Ghz @ 3400 Mhz
Revision : 
FSB X Multiplier : 200 [ I will do 
Vcore : 1.33
Cooler : ASUS silent Knight AL

Motherboard : GigaByte MA-790GO-UD4H
Chipset : 790GX
Bios Version : F1


Ram : Transcend 2x 2GB Value series 800 Mhz DDR2 @ 850 Mhz
Latency : 6-6-6-18
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.8v

Graphic Card : Palit GTX 260 SONIC
GPU Clock: 650Mhz ( 625Mhz stock )
Shader : 1402Mhz ( 1348Mhz stock )
Mem : 1200Mhz ( 1100Mhz stock )


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Post the multiplier like in your pic it's 17X
Post the Vcore under load - measure it by running prime95 stress test & cpu-z side by side.
What's your set vcore under bios - is it 1.33V ? as I can see your idle vcore under windows is 1.382V 

Do edit your post and add in those details


----------



## darklord (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Sorry to interrupt but whats the point in posting overclocks in this format ? If you want to gather info about clocks by people which are 24x7 capable then it makes sense if you make it mandatory to include a screenshot where in cpu-z, SuperPi32M/Wprime 1024M / Prime 95 for 30 Mins run should be included then only this thread would prove useful.

This is just my personal opinion though.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^Hey, it counts a lot. Without a stability test, we won't know stable clocks, will we?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="*counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyNTM2NzQ1NjMxNzEmcHQ9MTI1MzY3NDY2NDk2OCZwPTIzNDQ3MSZkPSZnPTEmbz**NDNlZTJmMzI5ZmU*Mzk5OTc1MjZiMjVmZjY*MDljYg==.gif" />                                    <a href="*tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="*i26.tinypic.com/51ym1x.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


CPU : Intel E8400 3.0Ghz @ 4.3GHz
Revision : C0
FSB X Multiplier : 478.7 X 9
Vcore Under Load : 1.320V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.18V
Vcore set in bios : Dont remember
Cooler : Xigmatek Thor's Hammer with 2 Xigmatek XLF1253 120mm in Push Pull

Motherboard : Biostar TPower I45
Chipset : Intel P45 
Bios Version : Frget
Additional notes if any : Forgot 


Ram : Corsair XMS2 2x 2GB 800 Mhz DDR2 @  957.4Mhz
Latency : 5-5-5-15
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.9v

Graphic Card : MSI 4870 MD1G 1GB DDR5
GPU Clock: Stock
Shader : Stock
Mem : Stock


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks a lot, topgear, for starting this thread. I am relatively new to OCing and I am sure I shall learn a lot from this thread.

BTW amitash's rig seems pretty close to mine, down to even the mobo! I guess I can learn directly from his experience in OCing. Am I lucky or what!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Sjoardar 

AMitash is using water cooling , u use core i7 - post ur own way of OCing ???


----------



## amitash (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



> Sorry to interrupt but whats the point in posting overclocks in this format ? If you want to gather info about clocks by people which are 24x7 capable then it makes sense if you make it mandatory to include a screenshot where in cpu-z, SuperPi32M/Wprime 1024M / Prime 95 for 30 Mins run should be included then only this thread would prove useful.
> 
> This is just my personal opinion though.


Totally agreed...stable OC's are what really counts...

BTW somethings weird...with my hd3870x2 + core i7, i could clock 4.2ghz stable, but with the 295, i can barely manage 4



> AMitash is using water cooling , u use core i7 - post ur own way of OCing ???


There will be no difference in OCing methods...only the extent to which it can be achieved...and anyway the cooler i have isnt something great...I would say its equal to the new TRUE 1366 edition or the megahalem...But those things cost as much and im afraid they may be too heavy and bulky to offer air flow....and w/c cooling jus looks so much cooler so went for tat.

P.S. damngoodman link to your wallpaper please!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



amitash said:


> P.S. damngoodman link to your wallpaper please!



*www.ewallpapers.eu/Babes-Girls/Miranda-Kerr/Miranda-Kerr-blue-lingerie.html


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> @Sjoardar
> 
> AMitash is using water cooling , u use core i7 - post ur own way of OCing ???


I am not yet ready for OCing my new rig. Not until I get a good aftermarket CPU cooler. I have chosen Noctua NH-U12P SE2 which includes two 120 mm fans. Let's see when it arrives.


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

WELL HERE IS MY SAY:

*CPU* : E7400 (Wolfdale - 3M)
*Revision* : 0001067Ah
*FSB X Multiplier* : 381 Mhz x 10.5 = 4.00 Ghz
*Vcore Under Load* : 1.424
*Vcore at idle status in windows* : shows same as above.
*Vcore set in bios* :1.424
*Cooler* : Coolermaster Hyper 212 (One fan -- PULL)

*Motherboard* : MSI Platinum
*Chipset* : P45 Intel Eaglelake/Intel 82801JR ICH10R
*Bios Version* : AMI v1.06 (02/20/2009)

*Ram* : Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-8500C5 4 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 @ 1016 Mhz.
*Latency* : 5-5-5-15
*Volt* : ( set in bios ) : 2.1V

*Graphic Card* : PowerColor HD4890 [Xfire]
*GPU Clock* : 900Mhz
*Shader* : 800 unified

* Screen shots:*

*CPU-Z:*
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/7209/cpuscreen.jpg

*Hardware Monitor Screen:*
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/703/hwmonitorscreen.jpg

*GPU-Z Screen:*
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/4349/gpuscreen.jpg

*CPU ID Screen with both GPUs under stress (using Furmark)*
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/303/cpuidscreengpu.jpg


* CPU ID Screen with CPU under stress (using OCCT):*
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/8949/cpuidscreencpu.jpg

*vCore Image using OCCT:*

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/910/2009091722h51vcore.png


*Furmark and Realtime HDR IBL (they look so pretty):*
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/6162/furmarkscreen.jpg


*img268.imageshack.us/img268/7609/gpucapsviewer.jpg

*Comments:*
System is stable. No crashes. The only issue is that I am not able to get my RAM upto the designated 1066Mhz. The max I can get it is around 1016Mhz. I guess will need to tweak the NB voltage a bit. But am happy that I stretched it to 4.00 GHz. (Approx. 43%)

Have not OC'ed my GPUs that much. They seem to be doing the job. But yes they both get stressed during games. The OC definately helps that.

Am really happy with the *Coolermaster Hyper 212*. It does the job well. Without it my OC would not be possible.


*****************************************************************************************************
UPDATED
*****************************************************************************************************

Friends..have updated my OC proof images/data. Now you can see:

*OCCT run of 40 mins.*
Note the timer, it shows 19min, 7s. It runs on a reverse decrement.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4520/occtscreen.jpg

*Temperature log for above:
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/6021/2009091900h01cpu1.png

A Crysis Warhead run. (~20 mins)
*CoreTemperature Application is logging the temperatures every 30 seconds. Graph created in MS-Excel.
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1604/crysisrun.jpg

I let the system idle for around 3 minutes, temperature is approximate 38C. The CPU load hits after that, and the temperature soars. Average is the pink line ~54C


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^now that is a detailed post. Great OC man! Seems you are the only guy here with CFX for GPU's!


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ LOL MAN
58degreee :O
On load 
62-64:O on CM690 :O
Man you gotta Kiddn me..thats Pretty High


> Ram : Corsair XMS2 CM2X2048-*8500C5 *4 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 @ 1016 Mhz.


How these are 800MHz they Should Be running on 1066MHz By default
Somethings not good seems

However When I did OC on My E7400 before @ 3.98GHz
Idle was 31-33degree only and on load after 1.5hrs OCCT it max crossed 58degree which is near to your Idle,....

Man that's My *Xigmatek's Thor's Hammer*
Beware of that Hyper 212 Man


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



darklord said:


> Sorry to interrupt but whats the point in posting overclocks in this format ? If you want to gather info about clocks by people which are 24x7 capable then it makes sense if you make it mandatory to include a screenshot where in cpu-z, SuperPi32M/Wprime 1024M / Prime 95 for 30 Mins run should be included then only this thread would prove useful.
> 
> This is just my personal opinion though.



Theres nothing to be sorry 

You have got a suggestion and you posted it 

At first I thought that I would made it mandatory to post a orthos, prime95 
1 hour test along with a cpu-z screenshot to list some stable oc. But I abandoned that idea coz I have seen instances where people can run prime95 4 hour test without prob but it fails in normal tasks like installing app or the OS due to OC. 

I believe all the OC's posted so far in this thread are stable but I'll make it mandatory add a cpu stress test app screenshot along with a cpu-z screenshot & only then I will mark it as stable.

OC is alos a bit off show off thing thing as you know coz you reached 6.1Ghz on Phenom II X2 550 but your posts have only screenshots of running spuerpi 32M @ 5.8Ghz ? One of your comment :



> I dont do all this to run Prime man  Its purely for benchmarking.
> Next time I take it sub zero I will try to run those crysis benchmarks



Many people love to show how far they can reach with their config but when it comes to stability it a different thing altogether so from now on I have decided to mark only those OC's as stable which osts have a cpu stress test app screenshot along with a cpu-z screenshot

BTW, in your AMD Phenom II X2 550 OC thread what speed I should take as stable ? Is it 5875MHz ( super pi 32M test ) ? or wPrime 1024M @ 5223MHz ( wPrime 1024M Test ) ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sjoardar said:


> Thanks a lot, topgear, for starting this thread. I am relatively new to OCing and I am sure I shall learn a lot from this thread.
> 
> BTW amitash's rig seems pretty close to mine, down to even the mobo! I guess I can learn directly from his experience in OCing. Am I lucky or what!



Thanks for your appreciation 

@ asigh - Nice OC with that Hyper 212 


@ to all - - do edit your posts and add some cpu stress test screen shot along with a cpu-z screen shot


@ *thunder.02dragon* - *The OC you posted - is it stable ( I am assuming so )? If it is please post the screen shot defined above or in the 1st post rule 2*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *Asigh *
*
PLZ Use the PUSH PULL , Get another fan for HYPER 212 *

Thats cool man , BTW i think u never care about ur Processor or Mobo , thats massive FSB increase . Dont get ur Mobo fried !!  

I cant wait to get some coolers , soon i ll be moving to bangalore then i do Special OCing 

@ *thunder.02dragon  *

There is no big difference between TRUE 120 / hyper 212 / thorhammer !! all comes under up to 5deg difference !


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nops Buddy my IDle has huge diff than yours I think..so do load as on heavy gaming it reached only 48degree but ont long OCCT it was 58deg... on E7400

@topgear 
Sorry Buddy I have changed my proccy of E7400 so cant post the results more
E8400 @ 4.3GHz was long before mate dont get tym now and during format occt results got del ;(
Damn....
However will try again if i get time and as well update the post...dont wrry


----------



## asingh (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



thunder.02dragon said:


> ^^ LOL MAN
> 58degreee :O
> On load
> 62-64:O on CM690 :O
> ...



Where did you see that the CPU is idling at 58C. That CPUID image is with GPUs under stress..(running OCCT)so of course the CPU will be used too. That is an ideal game condition. So during synthetic tests..I hit around 67C-68C during load, and via gaming..it stays under 60C. My idle is a cool 39-40C. I think the Hyper 212 is great.

I have played games..and ran temperatur loggers..never even touched 65C. So I think I am in the save limit.

No ways do these memories run at 1066Mhz default. JEDEC #1 is 266Mhz = 532 Mhz and JEDEC # 2 is 400Mhz = 800 Mhz. Only the EPP (extended performance profile) is rated at 533 Mhz = 1066 Mhz with 5-5-5-15 timings at 2.1 volts. Memories cannot always run at the specified standards. I have seen people take them beyond 1066 Mhz. I am close to that limit. Need to play with the NB voltages.



damngoodman999 said:


> @ Asigh
> 
> PLZ Use the PUSH PULL , Get another fan for HYPER 212
> 
> ...



MOBO wont fry...seem to be in safe limits..temperatures..seem stable. The screenshots I pasted..I will never reach them during gaming (most stressfull situation), OCCT/FURMARK burn the hell out of hardware....!!!!


----------



## asingh (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*As a safe rule guys:*

1. Lets not make fun of others equipment and OC.
2. If we want we can diplomatically make a suggestion/give advice.
3. All OC should be supported by some screenshots/graphs.

I will be updating this thread with a 45min run of  OCCT and some temperature logs while running Warhead all maxed out. Not being able to upload images to imageshack. 

What I could suggest.

1. For CPU one can run OCCT and post the graphs which auto-generate.
2. For GPU one can run Furmark and monitor temperatures using any GPU temperature monitoring software (ATI CCC, ATI Tray tools, CPUID temperature monitor) and make screen shots. This stresses both GPUs if Xfire/SLI is enabled


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Guys, please post thumbnails as the page is becoming bit odd in width.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Tell me how much performance benefits i will get if i over clock my CPU which is stocked at 2.33GHZ. BTW, my cpu is C2Q Q8200.


----------



## amitash (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^All depends on what you want to do, how much your ready to OC too etc


----------



## asingh (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@thunder.02dragon...if you could make your posted image small..it would make the thread width small..too...!


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@asigh
Got you buddy...Sorry fr that Pict actually I use FullHD monitor re thats y it come in full width so ddnt thought of it for all Sorry... will edit LOL...


----------



## hellknight (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU : AMD Phenom II 720 BE
Revision : RB-C2
FSB X Multiplier : 18 x 200 (14 x 200)
Vcore Under Load :1.440 (1.1V)
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.024
Vcore set in bios :1.0 V (i think, will have to confirm)
Cooler : Standard
Overclocked Frequency : 3.6 GHz (2.8 normal)
Additional notes If any : These figures are when i overclocked (see screenshot)

Motherboard : Biostar TA 790GX BE
Chipset : AMD 790 GX
Bios Version : 080014 (American Megatrends)
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : Kingston DDR2 @ 800 MHz (2 GB module)
Latency : 6-6-6-18
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1 V (according to AMD Overdrive) 
Additional notes if any :

*Screenshot along with benchmark, stable enough*
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7366/arith36e.th.jpg

*Cropped CPU-Z screenshot from the same image*
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/9144/cpuzc.th.jpg

Sorry guys, still on onboard graphics card.. will get a new one around Diwali I guess


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ hellknight 

Plz , can u post ur temps ??? 

Using Hardware monitor in the CPU-z ???


----------



## hellknight (Sep 19, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

yaar.. that overclocking was about a month ago.. forgot to take screenshot of temperature.. but i remember the temperature was around 45 Degrees Celcius..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

If u have time now , will u post ur temp with CPU-Zhardware monitor with the stock temp . just for my clarification dude , sorry to bother i want to know that phenom 2 sensors are faulty thats y ??  

Can u ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9989/10570600.th.png

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/1987/63199553.th.png

CPU: Athlon X2 7750BE
Revision: DR-B3
FSB: 200
Multiplier: 15.5x (13.5x)
speed: 3.1GHz (2.7GHz)
Vcore Under Load : 1.312
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.312
Vcore set in bios : 1.312
Cooler :  stock cooler
Additional notes If any : 

Motherboard : GA-MA78GM-US2H
Chipset : ATI 780G
Bios Version : F2 
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz
Latency : 5-5-5-18
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.8V
Additional notes if any :

Graphic Card : Sapphire Radeon HD4770
GPU Clock: 800MHz (750MHz)
Shader : 640 Unified Shaders
Mem : 512MB GDDR5 clocked to 820MHz from 800MHz
Additional notes if any : not yet tested GPU for stability. will update soon.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Sorry for late response...
Was watching *The Pink Panther Original Series* 

Here you go

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/4900/tempk.th.png

@desiibond.. skins.be k gande-gande wallpaper dekhta hai.. gande ladke   .. can you please tell me where to find that wallpaper on your screen.. 

BTW.. Sophie Howard's wallpaper is also nice  use that for the next screenshot


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ thank u !!


----------



## hellknight (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

BTW.. i think that sensors detect wrong temperature.. Linux detects different.. software 1 different etc etc.. what did you want to know?


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *vamsikrishna919* - don't post offtopic contents in here. You just overloaded this page with those unnecessary screenshots. Remove that post. If you have OCed your cpu or has some query related OC then you are welcome to post in here.

For Overheating Prob post your Quesries in here : ( It's sticky Thread )
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29033

For Your PSU Related Query make a separate thread.

*Keep the Forum and Thread Clean*


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *desiibond* - Please do post in the standard format as I mentioned in the 1st post of this thread so we can know about the voltage and ram speeds 

@ *hellknight* - Post the CPU speed manually too ie 3.8Ghz and alsopost in cpu stress test app scrrenshot along with a cpu-z screenshot as mentioned in the 1st post of this thread.

BTW, both of your OC is listed as stable  Is that O.K. ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^done. let me know if that is enough or not.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@hellknight, check your PM. btw, no overclocking on X3 720? it's stock speed is 2.8GHz right?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ vamsikrishna919 

Plz post in THUMBNAILS ! 

its ODD


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^How are your OC temps now?


----------



## hellknight (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@desiibond.. Nope, that screenshot is of overclocking dude... 
@topgear.. i think that SiSoft Sandra is also a good benchmark to test overclocking.. see.. my processor was stable at 3.6 GHz on running that benchmark.. but system rebooted on 3.7 Ghz


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ i saw yesterday in techpowerup all of them are complaining the same even many of then are using HIGH END coolers getting same temp like us ! 

Its because of the Bios


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Delted my posts guys. obsessed with single offtopic post,eh?

@topgear,I don't have any opportunity to overclock mine. So.. i will keep away from this.

The reason i have posted my PSU query in here is because desiibond is here. And you can tell me you can pm desiibond.. but as i am posting my bullshiti... have included my query also right up there. i thought that making a separate thread for 5-6 answer won't be good. . To your kind attention there are many offtopic posts in this thread. I don't want to point them out


----------



## asingh (Sep 20, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Guys have updated my OC results/data on page 1. 


1. OCCT run of 40 mins.
2. Temperature log for above:
3. A Crysis Warhead run. (~20 mins) - temperatures charted in Excel.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



thunder.02dragon said:


> Nops Buddy my IDle has huge diff than yours I think..so do load as on heavy gaming it reached only 48degree but ont long OCCT it was 58deg... on E7400
> 
> @topgear
> Sorry Buddy I have changed my proccy of E7400 so cant post the results more
> ...



But in your siggy it says :



> *Intel E8400 @ 4.10GHz* :8||Thor's Hammer|| Biostar TPower I45 || 4GB CorsairXMS2 DDR2 || GeCube HD4850CF || 1230GB || ASUS Lightscribe || Corsair TX750|| Thermaltake Armour+ MX || BenQ E2200HD||



Was it stable @ 4.3Ghz when you OCed e8400 @ 4.3Ghz ? If yes why you have put it to 4.1Ghz ? 

If you are using a e7400 now why you are still using e8400 @ 4.1Ghz in your suiggy 

BTW, can you use photoshop or any other image editing tools and crop the image you posted on 1st page ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsikrishna919 said:


> Delted my posts guys. obsessed with single offtopic post,eh?
> 
> @topgear,I don't have any opportunity to overclock mine. So.. i will keep away from this.
> 
> The reason i have posted my PSU query in here is because desiibond is here. And you can tell me you can pm desiibond.. but as i am posting my bullshiti... have included my query also right up there. i thought that making a separate thread for 5-6 answer won't be good. . To your kind attention there are many offtopic posts in this thread. I don't want to point them out



Who Knows - but in the future you may do OC 

Your psu query was related with gfx card and cpu. You could ask that in 
*All Graphics Cards related queries here* thread - it's a very active one and desibond is also there too


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ desiibond - yup, That's enough

@ hellknight- sis sandra cpu benchmark is good but is not best to determine the stability of OCed cpu. You should have used Prime95, orthos, superpi32M, wprime1024M or OCCT. If you jhave the time do test your CPU @ 3.6Ghz with any of the above cpu test app and post the pic. BTW, I've listed your's as stable


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> But in your siggy it says :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was using the E7400 before then I switched to E8400 

That 4.10 Was before the 4.3GHz brother so put up the siggy, not every time I want to update lol.. 4.3GHz was stable and as my data are deleted by formatting I cant do the same..you can remove my post as whenever I will get it again with other data I will Update..
Check every forum my this score is almost everywhere...did posted on TE too but some how my old score was rewritten....
For the 24x7 OC... I dont keep this OC every time.... 1-3days even 5-6 hours I OC as the electricity is not good here too much cut off and my 600VA is not good for my rig with TX750 so fear of getting f*****
I mainly use stock speeds...right now its stock...
*AS INTEL DOES NOT GIVE WARRANTY OF THE OVERCLOCKED PROCESSORS*
Why risking valuable things...
OC is fun and I love to do but cant afford these cost again and again


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^

You cannot support a TX750 using a 600VA ups. I had an APC 600VA APC it would not support my TX650 during load. Get a 1.1KVA.

Nor do motherboard / RAM / GPU manufactures. Its all on 'ones own risk'. 

Topgear....I would suggest to post a disclaimer on the first POST...a small warning about overclocking. I am sure..people are going to come in here...read our post..and start to OC. There are many factors to consider before starting OC.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ asigh 

wat is maximum increase of FSB in the AMD 790GX chipset  its noted as 200 its not going above 220 , i am getting BSOD ?? 

wat to do


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

decrease FSB a bit, increase multiplier, decrease DRAM frequency. That may do.

if you are getting BSOD, that means that it's not a stable OC.


----------



## amitash (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



> AS INTEL DOES NOT GIVE WARRANTY OF THE OVERCLOCKED PROCESSORS



To hell with intels warranty...Ive burnt a few procys by ocing and the dealers here in india neva notice if its OC's or not...you will still get a replacement


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> @ asigh
> 
> wat is maximum increase of FSB in the AMD 790GX chipset  its noted as 200 its not going above 220 , i am getting BSOD ??
> 
> wat to do



Work on one parameter at a time.

1. Bring you RAM back to default. (JEDEC 1)
2. Put your vCore at 1.4
3. Increase your FSB and multiplier so CPU speed goes up by 200 MHz.
4. Run for stability.
5. Lower vCore

Keep doing 3 and 4 till you reach a stable point, then slowly lower your vCore and again test for stability.

 Basically you have to play with FSB + multiplier + vCore till you hit the most stable setting with good temperatures...

*THEN*

...bring your RAM timings and voltages to EPP.
...start to increase the DRAM frequency slowly..and check for stability.



desiibond said:


> decrease FSB a bit, increase multiplier, decrease DRAM frequency. That may do.
> 
> if you are getting BSOD, that means that it's not a stable OC.



True..but due to many factors....


----------



## darklord (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/47684_ylkeh/ScreenShot012.jpg

Some fun I had while testing my 720BE Tri Core 
This is my worst AM3 CPU amongst all 

Btw, check the memory timings and speed.Not bad for Value Ram is it ?  

CPU: Phenom II 720BE
speed: 5.3GHz
Vcore set in bios : 1.875V
Cooler : Custom Copper LN2 container

Motherboard : Gigabyte 790FXT UD5P
Chipset : ATI 790FX
Bios Version : F6

Ram : Crucial Value Ram DDR3 1333 CL9
Latency : 6-6-6-18
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.9V
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/45721_wwl2o/4G_Pi_32M.jpg

CPU: Phenom II 955BE
speed: 4.0GHz
Vcore set in bios : 1.46V
Cooler : TRUE + 2 x 120MM Fans

Motherboard : Asus M4A79T Deluxe
Chipset : ATI 790FX
Bios Version : 1303

Ram : Crucial Value Ram DDR3 1333 CL9
Latency : 7-6-6-16
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.8V
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Some more to follow soon 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Some more to follow soon


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^

That is huge...5.3 Ghz, with a lot of volts going into the chips. Is that LN2 container..full or empty...cannot make out. 

Anyways..its doing a great cooling job. 

Timings look good compared to the standard 7-7-7-24.

By the way..I see a lot of people using Super PI...here. Does it really stress the CPU well...does it also stress the RAM..?


----------



## darklord (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asigh said:


> ^^
> 
> That is huge...5.3 Ghz, with a lot of volts going into the chips. Is that LN2 container..full or empty...cannot make out.
> 
> ...



Yes its a custom made full copper LN2 container. 
Lol that Ram is rated at 1333MHz 9-9-9-24. While here it is doing 1600 6-6-6-18.
Try doing that on cheapo DDR3 kits and see what happens


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^Did you use the TRUE normal or the black edition?


----------



## asingh (Sep 21, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Hi..

This might help, OC'ers. Something I put together quickly.

Have broken it into separate process for System, CPU, and RAM.

Hope it help..!

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/6707/drawing1.gif


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ asigh 

thanks a lot ! for this picture - it ll be help all OCers


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ darklord - That's amazing though it was expected from as you have used LN2 with 720BE  but the super pi result is not that good enough though

Listed you OC's on 1st post

BTW, Should I mark it as stable as there is only superpi 1M test not 32M test.

@ asigh - Nice chart  added the link on 1st page

Added a little warning part on the 1st post and the percentage of OC increment as requested on PM


----------



## darklord (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> @ darklord - That's amazing though it was expected from as you have used LN2 with 720BE  but the super pi result is not that good enough though
> 
> Listed you OC's on 1st post
> 
> ...



Well, I have mentioned that this is the worst AM3 CPU I have.
Also this is not the best score 

Do not consider these as stable because I have used LN2 which is not a practical cooling solution.


----------



## amitash (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@top gear my oc is actually approx 51% (50.6%) not 53% as stock speed of i7-920 is 2.66Ghz not 2.60Ghz...And im on water btw


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ darklord - That's why I have not tagged it as stable. BTW, removed stable tag from all LN2 cooled cpu's as it not a practical cooling solution.

@ amitash- corrected that and tagged your OC as water cooled


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 23, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

If the stock speed is 3Ghz , if we OC to 3.4 with same Vcore then there will be any temperature increase ?? 

the huge difference or little ??


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> If the stock speed is 3Ghz , if we OC to 3.4 with same Vcore then there will be any temperature increase ??
> 
> the huge difference or little ??



There is no relation to CPU speed to vCore to temperatures. It varies chip to chip, system to system. One has to experiment, and get the feel of the system. 

For example, till I was pushing in 1.2V my system used to stay below 34-35C, post that it shoots up past 42-43 (idle).


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Ok. Here I go again 

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/8113/20090924133857.th.gif

CPU : e5200 2.5Ghz @ 3333 Mhz
Revision : MO
FSB X Multiplier : 266 X 12.5
Vcore Under Load : 1.288V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.304V
Vcore set in bios : 1.325V
Cooler : CoolerMaster Hyper 212 with one 120mm fan
Additional notes if any : The CPU is idling at 41c and 44c and under load reaches 58c and 60c.

Motherboard : XFX 650i Ultra
Chipset : Nvidia 650i ultra
Bios Version : PO5
Additional notes if any : I've to increase CPU FSB volt to 1.3V ( 1.2V stock )
and MCP SPP volt to 1.3V ( stock 1.2V )

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/8958/20090924133953.th.gif

Ram : Transcend 2x 2GB Value series 800 Mhz DDR2 @ 889 Mhz
Latency : 5-6-6
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.9v

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/4275/20090924232428.th.png

Graphic Card : Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3
GPU Clock: 700Mhz ( 650Mhz stock )
Shader : 1750Mhz ( 1625Mhz stock )
Mem : 1850Mhz ( 1800Mhz stock 

Stability Test :

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/6928/20090924133606.th.gif

Little Benchmark 

3DMark06 Score : Overall : 11271 CPU : 3013 SM2 : 5091 HDR/SM3 : 4791

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/1913/20090924230726.th.png

WPrime 2.00 Score : 24.875 Secs

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/9364/20090924230935.th.png


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Wow...great OC.

I must say "we" made a good choice buying the Hyper 212. Personally I have always been satisfied buying Coolermaster Products. They are the masters of cooling...!...Be it TIM, fans, Coolers,  cabinets...not used their PSU but am sure they are good. I previously had a Cool Viva Plus on my old 8500GT...OC'ed it like crazy.

By the way..can someone start a 3dmark/Vantage thread. We all can post their. Or should we just post it here...but it will mess it up...???


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Better keep all OC posts here.


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ asigh - thanks!

Nice idea. Created a separate thread for 3DMark scores 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121310


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Just saw..it..great.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Thanks  ( added new rules on that )


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*asigh*

Wat is temp now on HD4890 OCed to 1Ghz ???


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ The OC'ed one is the slave GPU. Since the 2nd GPU which I got was stocked at 1000/900, and my first one was at 975/850. So to make them match I OC'ed the 2nd one to match the first one.

The slave one runs slightly cooler.

Idle:
GPU1: 67C
GPU2: 62C

Load: (Furmark)
GPU1: 87C
GPU2: 86C

Load: (Gaming)
GPU1: 78C
GPU2: 72C

Obviously FURMARK burns the hell out of the GPUs.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Seriously not bad for the Reference coolers , u can use arctic accelero S2- cause i was thinking to go for this one for my GTX260 (cheap GPU cooling)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

OK! I have Athlon X2 4400+. I can overclock upto 2.8Ghz without touching vcore. The thing is whenever I have to overclock I just have to disable AMD's Cool 'n' Quiet as the CPU Frequency Scaling (i.e. the throttling down of frequency) feature does not allow frequency over 2.3 Ghz and and disabling Cool 'n' Quiet disables CPU Frequency scaling as well.
The thing is I want to have such that the CPU Frequency Scaling works with 2.8Ghz and also throttles down when necessary. Any ideas? 

@asigh: Nice diagram


----------



## asingh (Oct 7, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ Seriously not bad for the Reference coolers , u can use arctic accelero S2- cause i was thinking to go for this one for my GTX260 (cheap GPU cooling)



Honestly cannot be bothered to remove the cooler of the GPUs. They can easily sustain temperatures past 90C. (That is why we pay so much for them). And I doubt I will need to OC. Am satisfied with the Xfire. 

You planning to dismantle yours..????




Liverpool_fan said:


> OK! I have Athlon X2 4400+. I can overclock upto 2.8Ghz without touching vcore. The thing is whenever I have to overclock I just have to disable AMD's Cool 'n' Quiet as the CPU Frequency Scaling (i.e. the throttling down of frequency) feature does not allow frequency over 2.3 Ghz and and disabling Cool 'n' Quiet disables CPU Frequency scaling as well.
> The thing is I want to have such that the CPU Frequency Scaling works with 2.8Ghz and also throttles down when necessary. Any ideas?
> 
> @asigh: Nice diagram



Just being logical here..never OC'ed an AMD.

1. Which motherboard you have.
2. What is the max FSB (1) supports.
3. Is the multiplier unlocked (I think you can do it on AMD chipsets).
4. Which multipliers you tried.

I think throttling should still work. How you know it is not working...?? If at certain settings you are able to get the CPU speeds up high, and pass the stability tests...then be happy and leave it there...!


----------



## amitash (Oct 7, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@LFC_fan: AFAIK AMD cool n quiet is quiet inefficient on the older amd models like the 4400+ and hampers OCing unlike intels speedstep...you will just have to disable it...alternately u may try a bios update to see if it helps

@asigh: he has an amd procy so no FSB and ocing is a totally different process and afaik multiplier is locked on non black edition procys


----------



## asingh (Oct 7, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



amitash said:


> @LFC_fan: AFAIK AMD cool n quiet is quiet inefficient on the older amd models like the 4400+ and hampers OCing unlike intels speedstep...you will just have to disable it...alternately u may try a bios update to see if it helps
> 
> @asigh: he has an amd procy so no FSB and ocing is a totally different process and afaik multiplier is locked on non black edition procys



Then how does one OC it. With both the FSB and multiplier locked..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asigh said:


> Honestly cannot be bothered to remove the cooler of the GPUs. They can easily sustain temperatures past 90C. (That is why we pay so much for them). And I doubt I will need to OC. Am satisfied with the Xfire.
> 
> *You planning to dismantle yours..????*



I m going to buy either HD5850 or HD5870 for Phenom 2 940 & put my GTX 260 in to Intel one may be Q6600 from my friend .

I am going to dismantle the GTX260 , cause its comes with 3rd party cooler which i dont like most


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *asigh* AMD proc's have had an integrated memory controller since a long time, something which Intel has only since core i7. So, AFAIK, just like you OC the core i7 920, which has no FSB and no unlocked multiplier, same way its for the AMD proccy's. I have not oc'ed my proc yet so I can't help you with this much as of now.


----------



## asingh (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> I m going to buy either HD5850 or HD5870 for Phenom 2 940 & put my GTX 260 in to Intel one may be Q6600 from my friend .
> 
> I am going to dismantle the GTX260 , cause its comes with 3rd party cooler which i dont like most



It would be better to mate the 5870 (if you get it) to the high-end i7s. There are issues of CPU bottle necks. Though even if you use a Phenom 2 940 or P55 i5/i7 or even a high end Quad you will get phenomenal performance -- but you will not extract all the power from the 5870. And is not that..what we all want. To squeeze every drop from our systems..and then take it a bit beyond.



Techalomaniac said:


> @ *asigh* AMD proc's have had an integrated memory controller since a long time, something which Intel has only since core i7. So, AFAIK, just like you OC the core i7 920, which has no FSB and no unlocked multiplier, same way its for the AMD proccy's. I have not oc'ed my proc yet so I can't help you with this much as of now.



Ok...did a bit of research. For the X58 chipset unless you have the extreme edition i7s the multiplier and FSB is locked. The QPI has to be changed, and that is done using the Base Clock. BCLK. Once the BCLK is changed it moves the QPI speed respectively. But voltages and RAM timings can still be manually changed -- if the chips need extra power.

Could anyone place the procedure here for AMD chips. Or if they want they can make a similiar chart like have (use Visio). Else I can make a chart for AMD chips - if someone can tell me a detailed method.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asigh said:


> It would be better to mate the 5870 (if you get it) to the high-end i7s. There are issues of CPU bottle necks. Though even if you use a Phenom 2 940 or P55 i5/i7 or even a high end Quad you will get phenomenal performance -- but you will not extract all the power from the 5870. And is not that..what we all want. To squeeze every drop from our systems..and then take it a bit beyond.



I got this Phenom 2 940 cause some day i wud sure OC over 5Ghz , cause Phenom 2 940 Hold the record of 5.5ghz using H20 .

All i need is vantage points any ways i should touch 45000 to 50000 in vantage mark . GTX 295 3 ways is to costly for me & GTX 295 i cant OC much !  i need to wait until HD5870X2 should be launched 

Till now 44750 vantage mark is the Highest scored with Phenom 2 on 6.8Ghz with HD4870X2 - it wud be worth to get HD5870X2  , so i can manage to save to money for Higher end proccy . 

Anil - i dont think Corei7 920 compared to Q9550 & 940 dint do much performance in OCing , Though i7 920 cannot be pushed over 4-4.2 even with higher End cooling !


----------



## asingh (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> I got this Phenom 2 940 cause some day i wud sure OC over 5Ghz , cause Phenom 2 940 Hold the record of 5.5ghz using H20 .
> 
> All i need is vantage points any ways i should touch 45000 to 50000 in vantage mark . GTX 295 3 ways is to costly for me & GTX 295 i cant OC much !  i need to wait until HD5870X2 should be launched
> 
> ...



Its not about the OCing factor. Its how fast the CPU can feed the data to the GPU. Prior to this it used to get bottle necked due to the North Bridge. The QPI has corrected that, so more data can flow via tha x16 channels.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 28, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thnx dude....Nice tutorial...


----------



## nads (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

hey guys m new to overclocking not much of an overclocker have the following spec

AMD phenom II X2 550BE
Gigabyte MA78GMUS2H
4GB RAM DDR2@800Mhz Kingston Value RAM
250 GB HDD Seagate
2 DVD RW Drives
VIP 600W PSU
Case is Zebronics Reaper

not a powerful system IMHO but it suffices my need.... well just installed Sunbeam Core contact Freezer 120mm n have got these results by just bumping up the cpu multiplier..... able to acheive @3.9Ghz with 1.45Volts was stable in AMD overdrive stability test will test on OCCT when i ave time.... but i m unable to reach 4.0Ghz dunno y tried 1.555Volts but i would get a BSOD tried doing by increasing the HT but when it comes to 4.0Ghz it crahes no matter what..... can anyone enlighten me....


CPU : AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
Revision : RBC2
FSB X Multiplier : 201X19
Vcore Under Load : 1.401V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.056V
Vcore set in bios : Auto (OC through AMD Overdrive)
Cooler : SunBeam Core Contact Freezer 120mm
Additional notes If any : 

Motherboard : Gigabyte MA78GMUS2H
Chipset : 780
Bios Version :  F8
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : Kingston Value RAM
Latency : 5-5-5-15
Volt ( set in bios ) : Auto
Additional notes if any :

Graphic Card : Galaxy GTX260 216SP
GPU Clock: 625
Shader :  1350
Mem : 1050
Additional notes if any : Stock

CPUZ-----*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=817307
*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=817307


OCCT Linpack test 30 mins---- 
*img22.imageshack.us/g/2009110814h44cpu1.png/
*img22.imageshack.us/g/2009110814h44cpu1.png/


will be trying to OC at much higher speeds n post them once when they r stable.... one note though i m not planning for 24X7 OC but i m doing this for just the fun of it n to see upto where my processor is stable n can run 24X7 when need arises right now i m quite happy with stock speeds n the temps i m getting... thx guys this thread is gr8 n helpful.....


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2009)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Updated and added you OC on the list


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/9883/capture13012010223224.jpg
Will go up higher, but later, when I push pull my TRUE. Currently operating my TRUE with Delta 120CFM fan, will push pull soon after I acquire some zip ties.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Krow said:


> Will go up higher, but later, when I push pull my TRUE. Currently operating my TRUE with Delta 120CFM fan, will push pull soon after I acquire some zip ties.



^^ Nice one - really impressive

Post Your Other Deatils in this format :

CPU : 
Revision : 
FSB X Multiplier : 
Vcore Under Load : 
Vcore at idle status in windows : 
Vcore set in bios : 
Cooler : 
Additional notes if any : 

Motherboard : 
Chipset : 
Bios Version : 
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : 
Latency :
Volt ( set in bios ) :

Graphic Card : 
GPU Clock: 
Shader : 
Mem : 

At the end just stick your benchmark and stability test results


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940BE
Revision : RB-C2
FSB X Multiplier : 200.9 x 17.0
Vcore Under Load : 1.34V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.328V
Vcore set in bios : 1.35V
Cooler : TRU120E + Delta 120CFM fan (AFB1212HHE)
Additional notes if any : Just bumped the multiplier to get a stable clock. The TRUE works wonders with a high quality fan. Without that, the TRUE won't do much.

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Chipset : 790GX
Bios Version : F7A
Additional notes if any : Nil.

Ram : 2x2GB Kingston CL6 and 2x2GB OCZ CL4 Titanium 800MHz DDR2
Latency : Mentioned above
Volt ( set in bios ) : Stock

Graphic Card : IGP- HD3300
GPU Clock: Stock
Shader : Stock
Mem : Stock

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/9883/capture13012010223224.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Listed it on 1st page 

BTW, If possible post thumbs of this big images - have mercy on mobile and netbook users and those who don't have wide screen monitors


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> Listed it on 1st page
> 
> BTW, If possible post thumbs of this big images - have mercy on mobile and netbook users and those who don't have wide screen monitors


You should not have quoted my image topgear. That is a waste of bandwidth.  And I have a 17" CRT box monitor, and I have kept the resolution of the image somewhere around 800 pixels wide. It is not stretching the image at all. 

Thumbs need an added click, so I never post them, although mobile users will want to attack me for saying this.


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

yup - but on the previous page the image was the only thing that I can mention. and for the image resolution I've to scroll horizotally to see it correctly @ 1366 screen width and I'm using opera


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> yup - but on the previous page the image was the only thing that I can mention. and for the image resolution I've to scroll horizotally to see it correctly @ 1366 screen width and I'm using opera


This is strange, as I am on FF and my screen resolution is 1152x864. 

Anyway, next time around, I'll try and lessen the resolution. Btw, now I am at 3616MHz, but I can't get it stable even after pushing vcore to 1.392V. I think I'll google up some AM2+ overclocking guides. :s


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ You need to pump up more voltage ( around 1.5V ) and you can reach around 3.8 GHz with 1.52 vcore


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 22, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Amd recommends only 1.45 max limit for Phenom 2 940 1.50 if its water cooled Or L2n


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Did AMD also specified some speed limit with 1.45V vcore ??

If you have proper cooling you can safely pump u 1.5V - If you want to achive a certain speed then OC does not always stays within manufacturers specified limit.

Take a look at these : 

*ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/phenom-2-overclocking-p1.html
*www.techspot.com/review/142-phenom2-overclocking/page2.html

So phenom II X4 940BE requires that much voltage ie around 1.5v to reach 3.6 GHz and beyond and for cooling I think it's safe upto 3.6 GHz with good air cooler

Here what tom's hardware guys are saying :



> Overclocking with a Black Edition Phenom II is as easy as it was using previous Phenom chips—an unlocked multiplier remains the most straightforward way to scale up and down 100 MHz at a time on a 200 MHz reference clock. With 19.5x keyed in, we set the processor’s voltage to 1.55 V, which was the maximum AMD recommended for air cooling.



*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-phenom-ii,2119-3.html

here oc club setting 



> Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.755GHz (200x18.5) 1.55v



*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenomii940/4.htm


----------



## hellknight (Mar 5, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Overclocked my friend's PC

CPU - AMD Phenom II 955 BE
Revision :- RB-C3
HT x Multiplier :- 200 x 20
Vcore under load :- 1.472
Vcore at idle :- Don't remember
Vcore set in BIOS :- 1.500
Cooler :- Stock
Additional Notes :- Cabinet is Cooler Master CM 690 with one intake fan on the front, one intake at side window and one exhaust.

Motherboard :- Biostar TA 790 GX BE
Chipset :- AMD 790 GX
BIOS version :- 080014
Additional Notes :- I love this damn mobo, just for Rs. 4100

RAM :- Corsair XMS 2 GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz
Latency :- 5-5-5-18
Voltage :- 1.125

Graphics card:- None

Final Speed :- 4000 MHz

Tomorrow is Sunday, I'll definitely run the SuperPi 32M when I'll visit him.

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/3848/40multimedia.th.png


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ If you can ( or have the time ) post in the other details too 



> *2. Add a Prime95 or Orthos or OCCT 1 hour test or SuperPi 32M or Wprime 1024M test  along with a cpu-z screenshot so that we can know that the OC you gained is somewhat stable and i will mark your OC as stable on the list* ( look at the bottom part of this post )



In this format :



> CPU :
> Revision :
> FSB X Multiplier :
> Vcore Under Load :
> ...



At the end just stick your benchmark and stability test results 

BTW, Listed it on 1st page


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

BTW, rule changed on first page 

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5747/20100819084052.png

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/3304/20100819081839.png

*img541.imageshack.us/img541/8264/20100819081853.png

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/493/20100819063805.png

*Temps :*

*img816.imageshack.us/img816/6038/2010082016h39cpu1.png

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/5140/2010082016h39cpu2.png

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/295/2010082016h39cpu3.png

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/6350/2010082016h39cpu4.png

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/1961/20100820164150.png

*Settings in Details :*

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 GHz
Revision : C2
FSB X Multiplier : 250*14
Vcore Under Load : 1.41
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.10
Vcore set in bios : 1.425
Cooler : CM Hyper 212
Additional notes If any : Increased volts of HT and NB

Motherboard : Gigabyte MA-785GM-US2H
Chipset : AMD 785G
Bios Version : F11
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : DDR2 800 Mhz @ 833 MHz
Latency : 5-5-5-15
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.900
Additional notes if any : Set mem clock @ x3.33

Graphic Card : Palit 9600GT
GPU Clock: 765 MHz
Shader : 1912 MHz
Mem : 925 Mhz
Additional notes if any : OCed using EVGA Prescion


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 6, 2010)

CPU :Intel pentium dual core E5500
Revision :R0
FSB X Multiplier :14
Vcore Under Load :1.224
Vcore at idle status in windows :1.104
Vcore set in bios :1.304
Cooler : cooler provided by intel with processor(don't know model and other)
Additional notes If any :

Motherboard :Asrock G31M-VS2
Chipset : intel P35/G33/G31
Bios Version :    P1.00 (american megatrends inc.)
Additional notes if any : 

Ram :  DDR2 800MHz 1GB                         
Latency :                       I don't know much about this i have kept the pic of SPD and Memory in CPU-Z.
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.80V
Additional notes if any :

can i do some more overclocking?if yes how much?

here are the other pics.

reply me topgear please...........................................


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^ why CPU-Z is showing that your CPU speed is 3079 MHz ( close to 3.1 GHz ) - did you enable some features like auto tune/auto/turbo OC in bios if not what's the actual speed 2.8Ghz or 3.1Ghz ( as cpu-z is showing this ) ?

Try updating bios to the latest version and try a updated version of CPU-Z itself.

Try running OCCT cpu for an hour and it will give you a fair idea about temps and stability of your cpu and post the generated screenshots ( by OCCT ) in here.

BTW, The temp you are getting with 3.1 Ghz ( or 2.8GHz ) and with the stock HSF is perfectly normal.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 7, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^ why CPU-Z is showing that your CPU speed is 3079 MHz ( close to 3.1 GHz ) - did you enable some features like auto tune/auto/turbo OC in bios if not what's the actual speed 2.8Ghz or 3.1Ghz ( as cpu-z is showing this ) ?
> 
> Try updating bios to the latest version and try a updated version of CPU-Z itself.
> 
> ...



 its normal is 2.8 and yesterday i overclocked it to 3.1.and then ran the prime test and posted those pics.and again at night i ran the prime test and left it for 8-9 hours here is its pic.thank you.can i do some more?what about that vcore?


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

With just 1.224V load vcore and stock HSF you are getting marvelous OC.

if you want to push more you will need to up the volt and you will need a better cooler.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 8, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

hey i upgraded my bios version from 1.0 to 1.1 and now my vcore has been further decreased automatically,at idle it is 1.000 and at bios the vcore is written as 1.234 at first it was 1.304.so how to increase the vcore and is there any specific value of vcore which i should set?up to what temperature my system can go?
 here is a link which tells complete detail about my processor
*www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_Dua...1PG0722ML (BX80571E5500 - BXC80571E5500).html


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

After Upgrading the bios are you running your cpu at default settings or you have OCed with the new bios version as well.

Before and after updating bios it's always recommended to load the default values -after a successful bios update you will need OC again by changing fsb, ram speed and volt values.

I guess your cpu is running at stock speed of 2.8 GHz after the bios update. If so you need to OC again.

Try to OC your CPU with the previous bios values ( like 3.1 GHz/1.3V etc. ) and see if you can get a stable OC and don't forget monitor the voltage and temps as well.

To change vcore value you have to change it manually and set it to 1.3V.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 9, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*


where i have to change manually? In my bios HW monitor section is there it shows the vcore,+3,+5,+12 volts and there i can't change those values.


I have overclocked the cpu again to 3.1GHz after loading bios to default and the vcore is 1.234 and now my ram frequency is also increasing with the fsb oc(it is now at 440 before it was 400) and latency changed to 6-6-6-18 and ratio to 1:2.is it ok?


Can i overclock by increasing the multiplier?which one is safer fsb or multiplier?


until what temperature can i overclock?it is now at core1 is 59C and core2 is 54C.


Is there any use of overclocking pci?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

your bios should have this option - don't look for it in HWmonitor section though.
It probably under the section where there are options for changing OCing. Read the mobo manual carefully. 

As you have OCed your ram is also being oced as the CPU FSb and Ram Speed are in link mode - try selecting some preset ratio though and see which speed is close to 800 MHz though speed upto 880 MHz is safe for value series ram modules. BTW, what's the brand of your ram.

Your CPU don't has unlocked multiplier so you won't be able to increase it - you will have to OC it using FSB way but you may lower the multiplier and set higher FSB. For eg :

12*260 to get 3120 Mhz but it will incraese your ram speed upto 1040 Mhz if you don't select proper FSB:RAm speed Ratio.

You are safe upto 68C under 100% load - use OCCt and run it for 1 hour at-least - it will give you every kind of results like voltage/temp/speed/workload of test condition.

It would be great if you provide me the manual download link of your mobo.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 10, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*


in my mobo i didn't tried increasing the multiplier but in cpu oc section when i disable intel speed step technology then mobo will allow me to change the value of multiplier.so is it possible for me to change the multiplier?
i
have seen in bios some nb volt,+1.5 volt,+3 volt......options which i can change but there is no option as vcore.so by changing these volt can i change the vcore?BTW my vcore has now automatically came to 1.304v
.

In the above link which i have provided for info about my processor says that my vcore operating limit is 0..... to 1.304 can i go behind this 1.304 vcore?

Here is the link for the manual of my mobo
ASRock > Products > G31M-VS2 > Manual
thank you.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Like I said you can lower the cpu multiplier but ou won't be able to set it any higher than 14x.

some low end mobo don't allow to change the cpu vcore. They just provide suitable volt if you incrase FSB or OC - but this provided volts always not perfect and thus creates instability and limits the Oc capability of low end mobos.

If you want to go beyond your CPu vcore limit you have to ensure you have proper cooling for your cpu.

Will check out the manual and comment later.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 11, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

is it vcore and vtt voltage are same?


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

no. vcore is the volt of the cpu ( needs more vcore if you increase cpu speed say 3.1 Ghz from 2.87 ) and VTt is FSB volt for mild OC such as yours you don't need to cahnge that but if you are going to increase the FSB more than what your mobo can support you have to increase it - 

say you want increase your CPU FSB to be 1600 MHz instead of 800 MHz but your mobo supports default only 1333Mhz - so your cpu will be runningat a insane speed of 5.6 Ghz or if you lower the multiplier to 10x then your cpu will run at 4 Ghz - just don't this right now and it's just for an example - for this kind of OC you will need some extreme series mobo and of-course liquid or LN2 cooling.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 21, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I getting a weird error , I never get the kinds error 

It says "* YOU MAY NEED TO BE LOGGED OFF POWER DISTURBANCE* " when i overclock to 3.7Ghz 


Processor = Phenom 2 940BE 3.0ghz to 3.7Gz
Multiplier =  17X
FSB = 220 [default is 200]
CPU voltage 1.42
all other system voltages set to auto 
NB frequency & HT Link is 1.8Ghz

Idle Temp =  42
Load Temp = 59


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

that's the most weird error I've ever seen related to OC.

You're getting this error while in windows right ? which app is showing you that ? is the OC stable enough ? you've OCed using Bios or you've used overdrive ?

Can you do me a favor and post in the format I've provided so Ithat  can enlist your new OC.

BTW, Changed thread title to Overclock Discussion and List Thread and movoed this into HW Q&A and made this a sticky one.


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@DGMan, are all the auto-functions off..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Am posting The screens , Before that I have one doubt - Do i need to increase  the NB frequency & HT link to 2.4Ghz & reduce my Multiplier to 12X 

Damn some one help me Its 140W TDP proccy , when i OC to 3.5ghz CPU voltage 1.42 It stable 59deg Full Load Temp  

OC to 3.7Ghz 61Deg not stable also That DAMN error 

ERROR MESSAGE 

"YOU MAY NEED TO BE LOGGED OFF DUE TO POWER  DISTURBANCE" But no Restarting & NO BSOD 

COULD ANY ONE TELL ME 

wat's The 

NB Voltage 
DDR 2 VOLTAGE for 880Mhz

I have nice NB cooler motherboard but not stable yyy ??

@ topgear 

Am not not using Overdrive only in Bios i am using it , also i ll post screens for 3.4Ghz Help me with OC - Thank u

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/4110/ocing34.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Have you set the DRAM voltage to the EPP settings.? Also if you face NB stability issues, you may need to increase the MCHv, but be careful here.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ wat is EPP setting ??

In DRAM voltage i have to set manually or Auto its gigabyte Board


----------



## asingh (Nov 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Check the SPD tab for the memory it show show the EPP (extended performance profile) settings. Set the RAM voltage 'manually' to that. And remove all 'auto tuning' functions..not sure what they would be for your board, but still like EIST/Spread Spectrum.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



damngoodman999 said:


> Am posting The screens , Before that I have one doubt - Do i need to increase  the NB frequency & HT link to 2.4Ghz & reduce my Multiplier to 12X
> 
> Damn some one help me Its 140W TDP proccy , when i OC to 3.5ghz CPU voltage 1.42 It stable 59deg Full Load Temp
> 
> ...



Do you have black edition cpu ?

looks like your cpu is not getting enough juice at 3.7 GHz - you need to increase the volt.

Set CPU volt to 1.4625V @ 3.7 Ghz ( cpu FSB 255x15 )
Set mem clock to x3.33
Set mem volt to 1.9V.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ top gear & asigh

I just Leaving it for now I am Going to Get New Proccy & Mobo saving money for that Will OC The Phenom 940 to [extend LAst]  wen i get those New one's - right now need to search my work !


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 6, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Hi guys..ill like to oc my rig  but i am a noob in this so need help..
my sys config is in my sigi...'
 Will b waiting for ur replys...'


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

The stock cooler is not so great so if you want to achieve higher speeds like 3.8 Ghz or more you should first get a good after market cpu cooler.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Q: How much Core-i5 750 can be overclocked to?both in stock cooler also & custom cooler......

Also HD5770 overclocking details????


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

first time visiting this thread
where was it placed before?
a seriously good thread


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ i think in *Geeks Life* section.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



KaranTh85 said:


> Q: How much Core-i5 750 can be overclocked to?both in stock cooler also & custom cooler......
> 
> Also HD5770 overclocking details????



I don't has much experience in core i5 OC.

I won't recommend Ocing core i5 750 more than 3 GHz with stock HSF as the stock HSF is not that great. It looks like it was built for old generation 65W TDP cpus and core i5 750 has TDP of 95W.

But as long as the temp is under 70C you can OC it further.

With a good after market CPU cooler you can OC the cpu upto ~3.8-~4.2 GHz.

HD5770 can be OCed using Riva Tuner. Expect to get ~75-~100 Mhz clock speed and ~600-~800 Mhz mem clock increase.

BTW, do remember to keep the tempo under 85C though.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Need some suggestion regarding Phenom II 955 overclocking. I am using AMD overdrive to overclcok and reached 3.6 GHz safely by just increasing the Multiplier to 18X. It is stable most of the time but sometimes system getting hanged when playing games for several hours.
I need suggestion regarding stable voltage, memory multiplier and NB voltage values for stable overclocking @ 3.6 GHz to 3.8 GHz.


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Better to do it via BIOS. Desktop utilities are not that reliable.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Actually I nee some suggestion regarding the stable values for CPU voltage, memory multiplier NB voltage etc for a stable 3.6-3.8 GHz overclock. Once done, I will change the values in BIOS. AMD Overdrive even the feature to update the BIOS directly and I've tested it... working fine.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Not every mobos and cpus can be OCed with same values even if they are from same series. I'll suggest you to wait till your new mobo arrives.

BTW, If you can ditch Over Drive and OC using bios options. Ocing through Bios is more fruitful always IMO.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Cilus said:


> Actually I nee some suggestion regarding the stable values for CPU voltage, memory multiplier NB voltage etc for a stable 3.6-3.8 GHz overclock. Once done, I will change the values in BIOS. AMD Overdrive even the feature to update the BIOS directly and I've tested it... working fine.




AMD OD can handle only multiplier increase , 18X is the maximum increase for 955 , if u raising multiplier the heat will  increase if u have good mobo reduce the multiplier then just increase bus speed slowly to reach the potential speed !!

Make sure ur RAM has heat spreader  !!


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ I think 955BE has unlocked multi so why it's limited only at 18X - is this a limitation of OD or the cpu itself ?

If you run your Rams at specified speed or 10% more I think it's safe even without heat spreader for DDR3 1333 Mhz modules. They though have higher speed than DDR2 their volt rating and power consumption is low so the heat generation will be a little bit less.

Make sure to set ram and FSB multiplier correctly and always try to oc with a third party cpu cooler installed.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 15, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^^ I just mentioned that if he increase more than 18 the heat will be more ,, 955 is almost same as my 940BE the heat is intense .


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Ok .. I got it  - The higher TDP rating ( more power consumption ) is the reason for the heating issue I guess.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Hey guys I was checking some stuffs in BIOS (Specs in my siggy) and found this under AI Tweaker, there is an option, CPU LEVEL UP- Auto,* i7-975-3.33GHz*, *i7-Crazy-3.7GHz* and AI Overclock Tuner- Manual, Auto, D.O.C.P, X.M.P. Now my query is, is this overclocking? As far I knew overclocking could be done only by additional softwares, but is it possible via BIOS?
And if I do overclock which speed should I choose? 3.33 GHz or Crazy 3.7 GHz and I will also like to be informed by the *Advantages and Disadvantages* if I overclock. Is it really needful and *Safe*? Will it *increase my CPU temperature much*?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

First of all what you knew till today was partially true. Oc can be achieved by software and Bios ( HW ) both. Mid to high end mobos comes bundled with or supports some kind of Oc apps with which a limited amount of OC can be gained. But if you want a TRUE OC and want to keep every possible setting under your control while OCing then you should better use Bios Ocing as it's the best way to achieve OC and push you hardwares to the limits. Even if you get a mobo which don't support software OC most of the chances are it has tweaking option in bios to do some OC.

Obviously that's OCing. That's just an option to automatically OC your cpu using bios ( Read Ai option ). That's AI ocing is a good starting point to test a little bit OC but it won't give you precise control over everything while ocing. To do that you need to do the necessary changes in bios ( like cpu volts, qpi link speed, mem speed, mem ratio setting, mem volts ) manually.

For you 3.33 Ghz should be a fine starting point. At 3.7 Ghz your cpu will use more power ( read volts ) and that will increase your cpu temp as well.

Before ocing note the temp of your cpu using real temp, measure volts using cpu-z. After setting a little Oc in bios ( say 3.33 Ghz ) again run those apps and this time run a OCCT or prime cpu stability/load test to know if the oc is stable. If it's stable and the temps are in safe limits you can proceed further.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 19, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks, how will I run OCCT or Prime CPU stability/load test?

Anyway I tried to *OC to 3.33 GHz*, this is the results before and after Ocing,
Before- CPU-Z Validator 3.1
After- CPU-Z Validator 3.1

And Real Temp shows temp as- 39-35-38-32, so it's a little increase. But the CPU Voltage as you can see is @ 1.2V.

and this is the Sensor Test result after OCing,

UPDATE- *OC'ed to 3.7 GHz*, Core Voltage is @ 1.34V. Normal Temp is like- 43-44-42-37
Here is the sensor test and CPU ID screens,

You can see @3.7 GHz sensor test the temp reached up to *81°C*, Is that normal?

Please mention if anything I did wrong or the results.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## asingh (Dec 19, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
The aim of any OC (not idiotic benching) should be:

1. Highest possible speed.
2. Lowest possible temperature.
3. Stable system after various stress tests.

Would advice you to use the Intel Burn Test (with RealTemp/CoreTemp for temperatures) to truly test the integrity of your OC. Also once you hit the speed you desire, try to keep lowering the vCore till the system is unstable. Remember it has to be lowest vCore+highest speed. 

High heat and increase vCore kill the CPU, with the latter coming first....!

Best.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

You should better keep the cpu temp under 70C to be safe. Try lowering your CPU vcore manually and keep it reducing untill you find the most stable vcore @ 3.7 Ghz.

Download OCCT and Run the CPU load test for at-least an hour and this will give you all the infos you need and post the results in here. Keep a close eye on the temps while running OCCT with 3.7 GHz speed using Real Temp.


----------



## amogh (Dec 20, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I have a phenom ii x2 550be processor and gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H board and 2gb ddr2 ram
i have a query when i go into my BIOS to overclock my cpu i only see multiplier maximum till 15.5 but in the thread above in sum screen shots i have seen multiplier as 19 etc.. so tell me how can i overclock. My CPU BUS speed is 200MHz so wat should i do please help me i am new to overclocking and tell me till wat speed i can overclock i am using stock cooler .
Thanks in advance


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> You should better keep the cpu temp under 70C to be safe. Try lowering your CPU vcore manually and keep it reducing untill you find the most stable vcore @ 3.7 Ghz.
> 
> Download OCCT and Run the CPU load test for at-least an hour and this will give you all the infos you need and post the results in here. Keep a close eye on the temps while running OCCT with 3.7 GHz speed using Real Temp.



Thanks, I downloaded OCCT and Ran it for just 10 minutes as I had sort time, will run for an hour laetr. @3.7 GHz the max temp reached 78-77-76-72 (by Real temp) when in OCCT it was set to- Large Data Set and High priority.
So the max temps are not under 70°C, so I think it's not safe, right? Can you tell me the reason, is it my cooler?
and one more thing, *I changed the VCore to 1.1V in my BIOS settings before OC'ing, but then when I press the power button the PC is not turning on.* I had to re-open the Processor and then re inserted again. So it's kinda weird. Can you tell me what to do to turn my PC on without opening the Processor?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

The vcore is shown as 1.2V is when your cpu was in idle state with just 0.7% load. So it's clearly not the load vcore which I've asked for.

When you are setting vcore values in bios it's for cpu load voltage not idle.

You set you cpu load voltage way too low and thats why your PC refused to boot but in such case you usually have to just clear the CMOS setting by jumper ( read mobo manual ) or removing and reinserting the big cmos battery on mobo and some mobos has dedicated switch to clear incorrect CMOS setting.

While running OCCT/Prime 95 keep cpu-z/real temp open to know about the load voltage while your cpu is being stressed by those app fully and that's how you will get know about the actual cpu load voltage.

BTW, what was the vcore in bios @ 3.7 Ghz before you changed it ?

Disable all power saving option in bios and reduce the vcore in small stages ( say - 0.001 or - 0.025 )  not by huge margins until you find the minimum stable vcore for your cpu.


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ithehappy said:


> Thanks, I downloaded OCCT and Ran it for just 10 minutes as I had sort time, will run for an hour laetr. @3.7 GHz the max temp reached 78-77-76-72 (by Real temp) when in OCCT it was set to- Large Data Set and High priority.
> So the max temps are not under 70°C, so I think it's not safe, right? Can you tell me the reason, is it my cooler?
> and one more thing, *I changed the VCore to 1.1V in my BIOS settings before OC'ing, but then when I press the power button the PC is not turning on.* *I had to re-open the Processor and then re inserted again.* So it's kinda weird. Can you tell me what to do to turn my PC on without opening the Processor?
> 
> Thanks and Regards.



You know what is going to happen one day to you. You will weep when you break your system yourself. What the heck are you doing..? Since the day you got your system you have been doing stuff so haphazardly. Sorry to say this -- but try to be patient. Please.

Do the following generic things:

1. Read up about OC. This and this might help you.
2. When your system locks up due to incorrect OC just reset the CMOS. Am sure your motherboard has a button on the back panel which can be used for reset.
3. Disable all power saving features from the BIOS.
4. Change Windows power mode to performance.
5. Try OC changes in small increments. Be careful here.
6. Use RealTEMP+Prime95 for initial stability test later on use OCCT+IBT. The last two are really harsh -- so try these when RealTemp Passes.
7. Post RealTEMP logs of temperatures if in doubt.


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> You know what is going to happen one day to you. You will weep when you break your system yourself. What the heck are you doing..? Since the day you got your system you have been doing stuff so haphazardly. Sorry to say this -- but try to be patient. Please.
> 
> Do the following generic things:
> 
> ...



Loads of thanks to you, asingh, particularly for the two references. I will be working with those guidelines, but may seek advice from you if I am stuck. If you have any special tips for my CPU-mobo combo, I shall immensely appreciate your inputs. Thanks again!


----------



## asingh (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Anytime. We are always here...!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Guys, now 3.6 GHz overclock is stable. Just done it using Overdrive and created profile. Only using them at the time of gaming. It is perfectly stable now as the temperature is low now. Know you guys are not gonna like OCeing
In full CPU load (using performance mode in Win 7, using Handbrake to encode a 15000 Kbps 1080P Mpeg2 to AVC format) max temp was 64 degree centigrade.
In Battle field Bad company 2 getting almost 15 FPS (now 65  to 68 fps) after CPU and small GPU (Core clock 20 MHz increase, Shader clock 20 MHz) Oceangoing with everything set to highest and 16X anisotropic filtering and 16X MSAA.

Now some more help regarding NB and Ram tweaking. I'm using 2 Kingston 2 GB 1333 MHz C9 modules. Could u guys guide me or provide some good link for Memory overclocking.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> The vcore is shown as 1.2V is when your cpu was in idle state with just 0.7% load. So it's clearly not the load vcore which I've asked for.
> 
> When you are setting vcore values in bios it's for cpu load voltage not idle.
> 
> ...


I re-checked BIOS settings and if I select 3.7 GHz then the CPU Voltage is - 'Auto' and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage is- 1.43750 V (in RED). *So will there be any problem if I continue testing while the CPU Voltage is at 'Auto'?* When previously I ran the load test @ 3.7 the *Core Voltage was- 1.3 to 1.35V* as I checked by CPU ID and I also stated the temperatures when I ran the stress test by Prime95+ Real Temp in my previous post.


asingh said:


> You know what is going to happen one day to you. You will weep when you break your system yourself. What the heck are you doing..? Since the day you got your system you have been doing stuff so haphazardly. Sorry to say this -- but try to be patient. Please.
> 
> Do the following generic things:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info. will give a look at those articles later. and I don't think I am doing anything haphazardly since the day I got my system, anyway I need to be patient regarding OC'ing. Thanks for saying that again.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

guys i got a tool,asrock oc tuner for overclocking from my motherboard website.when i run this application i can overclock my processor,pci-e etc.,it will be overclocked untill the application is running.
so guys can i use this tool for oc whenever i want?
Is there any effect to the mobo and proccy if i oc and downclock it again and again?
and i don't have any option in bios for changing vcore.BTW my idle vcore is 1.024 and on load 1.184.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^never heard to that tool but if it gets the job done for you then you should use it though don't OC pci-e.

As long as you keep an eye on temps and don't let the cpu temp cross 68C you are good to go.

The vcore value you posted is just perfect - there's nothing wrong with it.

BTW, how much you have OCed your cpu using that app ? 



ithehappy said:


> I re-checked BIOS settings and if I select 3.7 GHz then the CPU Voltage is - 'Auto' and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage is- 1.43750 V (in RED). *So will there be any problem if I continue testing while the CPU Voltage is at 'Auto'?* When previously I ran the load test @ 3.7 the *Core Voltage was- 1.3 to 1.35V* as I checked by CPU ID and I also stated the temperatures when I ran the stress test by Prime95+ Real Temp in my previous post.
> 
> Thanks for your info. will give a look at those articles later. and I don't think I am doing anything haphazardly since the day I got my system, anyway I need to be patient regarding OC'ing. Thanks for saying that again.



you need to disable AI OC and manually OC your cpu to change vcore setting. Follow the links provided by asigh to manually oc your cpu.

1.43750V vcore is way too high - to hit 3.7 GHz you need to set vcore around 1.265v-1.3v - ( may be you need to decrease the multiplier a little bit too ) it's just for an example - you have to find the proper volt by using trial and error method - always keep an eye on the temp - keep it under 70c under load and you will be fine.

If you set a vcore say 1.3v in bios and cpu-z is showing you a vcore of 1.285V or some less value under 100% cpu load it's just an proper example of vdrop. Vdrop is when your CPU voltage drops down than the set value in bios and it's normal.


----------



## amogh (Dec 22, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I have a phenom ii x2 550be processor and gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H board and 2gb ddr2 ram
i have a query when i go into my BIOS to overclock my cpu i only see multiplier maximum till 15.5 but in the thread above in sum screen shots i have seen multiplier as 19 etc.. so tell me how can i overclock. My CPU BUS speed is 200MHz so wat should i do please help me i am new to overclocking and tell me till wat speed i can overclock i am using stock cooler .
Thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

550BE can be oced using two ways - 

1. by increasing the multiplier
2. by increasing the FSB/CPU Bus Speed

When Ocing you should keep the cpu temp in check and don't let it cross over 65C.

With increased cpu speed your cpu my need additional voltage or you may have to manually tune the cpu voltage while ocing.

stock cooler really sucks when you OC - so if you want to hit some decent speed get some decent cooler first like CM Hyper 212+ at-least.

Read all the posts psted in here, read your mobo manuall carefully and get a decent cpu cooler first.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 23, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

i am new at ocing so plz help me out on this guys

first my config
amd phenom II x4 955 be
asus m4a87td evo
corsair vs2gb1333d3
corsair vx550w

i want to mild oc my cpu from 3.2 to 3.4 ghz 

now my question is how should i go about it

in th bios there is any option CPU level Up which has following options
auto, 965(3.4ghz) and 3.6ghz
will selecting the 965 option automatically oc my 955 to 965 clk speed??

secondly about OC Tuner Utility
should i enable the automatic ocing with it
as it says it will also oc the ram and since i am using a value series corsair maybe its not such a good idea

lastly what are CPU load line and cpu/NB loadline calibration options
they are turned to auto by default
is it something to do with ocing and should i enable/disable them??


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

go through the thread pages, read them carefully and keep cpu temps in check.

Disable all auto OC option - manually crack up the CPU FSB or something like that from 200 Mhz to 216 Mhz - keep every other settings at their default values.

Post a cpu-z screen shot of cpu and mem tab.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 25, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> you need to disable AI OC and manually OC your cpu to change vcore setting. Follow the links provided by asigh to manually oc your cpu.
> 
> 1.43750V vcore is way too high - to hit 3.7 GHz you need to set vcore around 1.265v-1.3v - ( may be you need to decrease the multiplier a little bit too ) it's just for an example - you have to find the proper volt by using trial and error method - always keep an eye on the temp - keep it under 70c under load and you will be fine.
> 
> If you set a vcore say 1.3v in bios and cpu-z is showing you a vcore of 1.285V or some less value under 100% cpu load it's just an proper example of vdrop. Vdrop is when your CPU voltage drops down than the set value in bios and it's normal.



Well, I re checked BIOS and *set CPU Voltage to 1.2625V*, then ran Stress Test by Prime95+Real Temp, it completed the test with Max temperatures at- 68-66-65-63. Then ran OCCT for 15 minutes, Max temp reached, 70-70-68-66°C.
So do you think the temperature and the CPU Voltage is OK now? The *QPI/DRAM Voltage was 1.43750V* while doing all this. May I know what this QPI/DRAM Voltage is? *Should I try to decrease it too*?

Attaching some screen shots while was doing the tests. Please have a look. I have also did a test @ 1.28V to see the difference.

Thanks in advance and Regards.
Merry X-MAS to you ALL.:C_xmas:

PS- My room temperature was 23°C.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Those temps are really nice - now try to decrease the cpu vcore even more untill yu find the lowest possible stable voltage. Decrease cpu voltage in by 0.0050 - 0.0025 volt each time - check the stability and decrease it again.

QPI/DRAM Voltage is _memory controller voltage_ but in case of core i7 cpus it's built within cpu - so a higher qpi volt means increased cpu volts - intel recommends to keep it upto 1.35V but many mobos tends to run with higher qpi voltage than this.

QPI voltage usually increases with the speed of ram. Say with 1333Mhz you would get 1.2V and with 1600 Mhz you would get around 1.32 or may be even higher though there's no perfect rule to this - most of the time mobo automatically provide proper qpi voltage and when you OC your cpu mobo tends to automatically adjust qpi voltage by increasing it which most of the time is more than needed.

So to know about proper qpi voltage you should first two things :

1. What's your Ram speed with the Oced cpu ?
2. What's your RAM ( Memory Module ) Voltage Under bios ?

A simple safe limit rule is you should always keep your qpi voltage 0.25-0.5V lower than memory module voltage.

In your case the qpi voltage is 1.43750V ( voltages upto 1.45V considered to be safe by the experienced users ) - though it's not anything alarming by you may try lowering it a bit - say 1.385V or 1.4V until you find the minimum stable voltage.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> Those temps are really nice - now try to decrease the cpu vcore even more untill yu find the lowest possible stable voltage. Decrease cpu voltage in by 0.0050 - 0.0025 volt each time - check the stability and decrease it again.
> 
> QPI/DRAM Voltage is _memory controller voltage_ but in case of core i7 cpus it's built within cpu - so a higher qpi volt means increased cpu volts - intel recommends to keep it upto 1.35V but many mobos tends to run with higher qpi voltage than this.
> 
> ...


I will try to decrease the QPI/DRAM Voltage then. My RAM speed is 1600MHz, but I didn't understand what did you mean by Ram speed with Oced cpu? Should the RAM speed change with CPU speed as well?
As I said before, I did the OC'ing from my BIOS, so under 1.2625V the option was *1.256V* and when I checked that the system was okay, but the *system froze/hang* when I ran Prime95 Stress Test.
BTW- I have a query, *How will I save a OC profile in BIOS*? I clicked 'Start O.C Profile Utility', then the blue screen moves to a save page, but where and how will I save a profile? I don't wanna run my proccy @ 3.7 GHz all time besides gaming.

As always, thank you very much for your valuable reply and in advance.
Regards.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

in some mobos when you oc cpu using auto settings Ram automatically also gets oced - so I asked about that - post a screen shot of cpu-z memory tab and it will make everything clear.

Read the mobo manual carefully to know about how you can save OC profile in Bios - I've no idea about your mobo.

Prime95 hanged during load test coz your cpu was not getting enough juice while steers testing  so you can't say it a very stable OC - Set the cpu vcore 1.28V and test again - run OCCT 1 hour cpu test to know if your OC is stable enough or not.

BTW, if you can remount the Hyper 212+ with some good TIM and see if you can get lower temps under load.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> in some mobos when you oc cpu using auto settings Ram automatically also gets oced - so I asked about that - post a screen shot of cpu-z memory tab and it will make everything clear.
> 
> Read the mobo manual carefully to know about how you can save OC profile in Bios - I've no idea about your mobo.
> 
> ...


Okay will post a CPU-Z screen and read the MoBo manual. Thanks.
Prime95 hanged when VCore was 1.256V, but it didn't when it was 1.2625V. Still I will run the OCCT for an hour to see if it's well stable or not. (it at least ran fine for 15 mins).
When I mounted the Cooler I applied the CM TIM came with it in the box. I was thinking of attaching an extra fan to it and also a top cabby fan. Would that effect the temperature a bit?
Regards.


----------



## asingh (Dec 27, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Can you list out all the setting you are using for the OC. QPI voltage is the integrated North Bridge voltage. Usually this does not need to be tweaked only if you are facing really unstable OC.

What TG has mentioned is correct, but would suggest you do this.

1. Reset the CMOS.
2. Set you OC only changing the Mx, FSB, BCLK, vCore and RAM timing. Set the RAM voltage to the EPP setting. See if you can get it stable. If not, then do what TG has mentioned. 

Ideally just making speed changes and vcore/ram changes you should be able to get it stable to a certain limit.

But you are facing restart issues, so would suggest to run your system at absolute stock -- till we figure out that problem. No point OC'ing on an unstable system -- what ever the reason may be.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2010)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ithehappy said:


> Okay will post a CPU-Z screen and read the MoBo manual. Thanks.
> Prime95 hanged when VCore was 1.256V, but it didn't when it was 1.2625V. Still I will run the OCCT for an hour to see if it's well stable or not. (it at least ran fine for 15 mins).
> When I mounted the Cooler I applied the CM TIM came with it in the box. I was thinking of attaching an extra fan to it and also a top cabby fan. Would that effect the temperature a bit?
> Regards.



My mistake - I've not noticed properly that prime95 hanged with 1.256V - Run a OCCT 1 hour test with with 1.2625V as it's seems to be stable.

Attaching two more fans will help in reduce temps for sure.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



> ^^never heard to that tool but if it gets the job done for you then you should use it though don't OC pci-e.
> 
> As long as you keep an eye on temps and don't let the cpu temp cross 68C you are good to go.
> 
> ...



i tried to overclock with that tool but when i overclocked it above 3GHz the computer restarted but some days before i successfully oc proceesor to 3.2 Ghz through BIOS and also checked stability with prime95 and the temp was around 62 at full load and i didn't experienced any problem with the system.i don't know whats the problem with that tool. 
BTW that tool shows some maximum point for oc and when i oc it above 3GHz it went above that indicator.i think that could be the problem.i have attached the pic of that tool.thank you


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

the processor is not getting enough voltage i guess. cause you mentioned this a few days earlier.



> and i don't have any option in bios for changing vcore.BTW my idle vcore is 1.024 and on load 1.184.



and in your signature its written 2.8Ghz @ 1.3volt. so either way, something or some info is missing & i guess that causing your PC to crash.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Yep , when he OCed through bios - bios automatically adjusted the proper vcore for cpu ( though it always a bit too much always from what I've seen ! ) - so his rig was stable.

Most of the E5xxx series cpu can be Oced upto 3 Ghz without raising vcore - so when he oced through that tool upto 3Ghz it was stable but when he oced more than 3 Ghz that tool was not able to provide the enough voltage to the cpu and that's why system got restarted and there's a tiny chance of the app's limitation like he said.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

today i again tried to overclock through bios and oc it to 2.94GHz and ran the stability test of prime95.within 4-5 minutes of stress test prime95 showed some fatal error message in core1(some calculations mis match error) and stopped the test and told there is some hardware problem,again after some time i tried the test and this time also system crashed and restarted and windows reported the problem as "blue screen error" after restart.i don't know whats happening?while some days before i successfully oc it to 3.1 and today it failed for 2.9 and the temp is just fine 57C at full load.here is the link for the details about that 3.1GHz oc.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/121070-overclock-list-discussion-thread-4.html
BTW i ran the prime95 test at stock speed of 2.8 for three hours and it ran just fine there was no problem.
please help me guys to find what is the problem.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Uninstall that OC software ( revert all clock speeds to default prior that ) and try ocing again upto 3.1 Ghz manually from bios setting.

Run a OCCT 1 hour cpu test. I've seen prime95 showing me error but OCCt passed 1 hour test and OC seems to be stable enough.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

prime95 may show error but when i ran the prime95 test again after ten minutes the system restarted and windows showed blue screen error after restart.is this thing also caused by prime95 only?


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

if your system rebooted while running prime95 then it's must be some stability issue!

like I said try OCing through bios - set the speed at 3.2 GHz like before and see what happens.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Ditch prime and OCCT, move on. Use intel burn test.


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
IBT is wicked.....!


----------



## S_V (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ithehappy

Do you really want to burn your CPU? Why 1.43 for QPI ... reduce it two 1.3X something which you find stable....  In my case for 4GHZ , i Use just 1.27xx for stable....

QPI voltage is the voltage for the memory controller that is on the CPU. You want to keep the memory controller voltage and memory voltage with in .5 volts to prevent damage to the CPU/IMC. If you are not OC the RAMS or have not all slots occupied you don't have to use that much Voltage....



The Sorcerer said:


> Ditch prime and OCCT, move on. Use intel burn test.



Well prime and OCCT both use same algorithm to find stability but not with IBT. IBT is different and of course i agree it will stress more than Prime.. 
Sometimes prime fails even IBT passes.. So running both Prime and IBT respectively is recommended for finding stable system..

Although I prefer LinX of all with problem size of 25000 (more than 4GB only).


----------



## asingh (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ 
Usually for me Prime95(4x) passes and IBT fails.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

guys i tested it with both prime95 and occt and the test failed.
this are the pics of prime 95 @ 2940MHz and occt @ 3080MHz and windows problem report-


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

occt core2 and vcore pics-
guys can the bios upgrade cause any error because at first oc when i successfully oc to 3080MHz my bios version was p1.0 (default) then i updated my bios to p1.1 that is when it was down clocked to normal speed.and at that time the vcore in bios was 1.3v and now it is 1.23v and at that time when i oc it to 3080 the load vcore was 1.234v and now it is 1.18 for 3080.
BTW i ran the occt test for 40min @ 2940MHz and it was successful.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Okay here are the results after changing the *QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1.28125V* and keeping the *CPU Voltage to 1.2625V*, ran *OCCT for 45 mins*, *Prime95 Stress Test was fine, (Max Temp reached- 64-63-61-58) and even ran IBT (changed the stress level to 'Maximum', others were untouched*) and plaese also have a look at the first picture, which will show *if RAM got OC'ed or not*,

and I am also attaching some pics from my BIOS for the other settings which I haven't touched, so please have a look at this.
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/7175/photo0133cy.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/8148/photo0134te.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And Thanks to S_V to inform me about the DRAM Voltage and as to Topgear in advance.
*Should I try and decrease the QPI/DRAM Voltage more to find where it gets stable or is 1.28125V OKAY?*

*I will like some comments about the above done tests. Are they fine or should I have to do some more modifications?*

Regards.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

ok guys i got solved the problem. it was intel speed step enabled which was preventing the processor from getting enough power supply, i disabled it now and overclocked to 3107MHz while the full load voltage is 1.24v and passed the occt test of 2h 45m and here are its pics-
and can i overclock it more as still the temperature is 59C?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

when i increase the bus speed the RAM frequency should also increase know?when i increased the bus to 210 from 200 RAM increased to 420MHz and latency was 6-6-6-18 but when i increased bus to 222 RAM decreased to 369MHz and latency to 5-5-5-15.so do there will be any loss in RAM performance?
BTW somewhere i read that as latency decreased the performance increases.is it right?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Intel chipset always maintains a ratio between cpu speed ( FSB ) and ram speed and that's why your ram speed is increasing/decreasing with the cpu speed ( FSB ). High end mobos have a option to manually select a ratio to fine tune ram speed but many low end mobos don't have such option. They automatically adjust the ratio.

Lower Latency does improve performance though not by a huge margin. Ram frequency plays a major role in speed and it mem performance scalng also depends upon cpu and chipset as well.

As in your case - your temps looks fine - as long as you can keep the cpu core temps under 70C you are good to go but keep in mind the upcoming summer season.

@ *ithehappy* - your voltages are fine. You can try lowering the qpi voltage a little bit though. Try disabling the speed step - it will help in stabilize the OC more.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

guys i again failed at 3220MHz occt ran for about 20min and system crashed and restarted.isn't that vcore of 1.248 will enough to run at that speed?is there anything else i can do to make it stable?
BTW in bios it shows vcore as 1.304 but it only gives 1.248 why is it so?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> @ *ithehappy* - your voltages are fine. You can try lowering the qpi voltage a little bit though. Try disabling the speed step - it will help in stabilize the OC more.


What is Speed Step? What does it do? Will try to turn it off and lowering the DRAM Voltage more and response back.
BTW- Are the *Temperatures okay*? In OCCT it didn't cross 70°C at 100% but it reached *71°C in IBT test.*
Thanks and Regards.


----------



## S_V (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Usually for me Prime95(4x) passes and IBT fails.



It could be lack of NB volt.  I used that processor ,hell it OC's very well.. IBT uses more RAM than prime95 that's why it fails in IBT... Try to increase NB volts and see...



ithehappy said:


> *Should I try and decrease the QPI/DRAM Voltage more to find where it gets stable or is 1.28125V OKAY?*
> 
> *I will like some comments about the above done tests. Are they fine or should I have to do some more modifications?*
> 
> Regards.



I think it's fine since you are not OC manually and just using CPU level up.. I think it need that QPI/DRAM Volts. If every settings changed manually with yours RAMS i think it can run with 1.26/27.  But hey, not all hardware OC runs same.. 

Remeber one thing,, CPU volt and QPI/DRAM Voltage both directly effects CPU temps. so keep them under control. 

you are using DRAM voltage setting auto..!  Exactly what's the corsair spec volt on DIMMS?


----------



## S_V (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Little while back ,,Guys I achieved 4GHZ at just 1.19v and passed LinX 20 passes with massive problem size 25000... I had to turn off HT for that volt.... Still the Speed was awesome....  This test i did to enter OC club in famous forum..

Remeber LinX(Same code of IBT but very advanced stress) is the father of all Stress Softwares. Won't agree with me? Well then try it once...

check it,.....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My Rig/i7 800D/LinX20Times.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Nice OC. Great.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



S_V said:


> I think it's fine since you are not OC manually and just using CPU level up.. I think it need that QPI/DRAM Volts. If every settings changed manually with yours RAMS i think it can run with 1.26/27.  But hey, not all hardware OC runs same..
> 
> Remeber one thing,, CPU volt and QPI/DRAM Voltage both directly effects CPU temps. so keep them under control.
> 
> you are using DRAM voltage setting auto..!  Exactly what's the corsair spec volt on DIMMS?



It's 1.65 V. Congrats to you for OC'ing @ 1.19V. Did you do that manually?


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sukesh1090 said:


> guys i again failed at 3220MHz occt ran for about 20min and system crashed and restarted.isn't that vcore of 1.248 will enough to run at that speed?is there anything else i can do to make it stable?
> BTW in bios it shows vcore as 1.304 but it only gives 1.248 why is it so?



E5xxx series requires manual vcore tunning anything over 3GHz  - you are lucky to get 3.1 GHz with your mobo and I think that's the limitation of your mobo.

if you somehow managed to alter your vcore settings manually you will be able to push your cpu speed more. 

Are you getting 1.248V under full load while stress testing ? It it's so then it's for vdrop - drop of cpu voltage under full load is called vrop and every cpu does hae this - so there's not much to worry about it.



ithehappy said:


> What is Speed Step? What does it do? Will try to turn it off and lowering the DRAM Voltage more and response back.
> BTW- Are the *Temperatures okay*? In OCCT it didn't cross 70°C at 100% but it reached *71°C in IBT test.*
> Thanks and Regards.



*SpeedStep* is a trademark for a series of dynamic frequency scaling technologies (codenamed Geyserville[1] and including SpeedStep, SpeedStep II, and SpeedStep III) built into some Intel microprocessors that allow the *clock speed of the processor to be dynamically changed (to different P-states) by software. This allows the processor to meet the instantaneous performance needs of the operation being performed, while minimizing power draw and heat dissipation*

Read more

BTW, the temps are fine.



S_V said:


> Little while back ,,Guys I achieved 4GHZ at just 1.19v and passed LinX 20 passes with massive problem size 25000... I had to turn off HT for that volt.... Still the Speed was awesome....  This test i did to enter OC club in famous forum..
> 
> Remeber LinX(Same code of IBT but very advanced stress) is the father of all Stress Softwares. Won't agree with me? Well then try it once...
> 
> ...



Congrats ! - that's really awesome. I thought only SNB cpus can reach that much clock speed with such low vcore.

Yep, I agree with you - Tom's HW guys always use LinX for stress testing.

It would be great if you can spend a little bit more of your time and  post your results in this format :

CPU :
Revision :
FSB X Multiplier :
Vcore Under Load :
Vcore at idle status in windows :
Vcore set in bios :
Cooler : 
Additional notes If any :

Motherboard :
Chipset : 
Bios Version : 
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : 
Latency : 
Volt ( set in bios ) : 
Additional notes if any :

Graphic Card : 
GPU Clock: 
Shader : 
Mem : 
Additional notes if any :

Enlisted your awesome OC anyway.

@ *sukesh1090* & *ithehappy* - guys let us know about your final OC settings ( the most stable one ) os that I can enlist your's as well.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

k mine is 3150MHz,bus is 225 and multiplier 14 i passed the occt test for 1hr.


> Are you getting 1.248V under full load while stress testing ? It it's so then it's for vdrop - drop of cpu voltage under full load is called vrop and every cpu does hae this - so there's not much to worry about it.


actually in bios it is written as 1.304v but while stress test it never went above 1.248 it just fluctuate between 1.248 and 1.23 at full load.that is why i asked why it is not going above that when mobo is providing 1.304?


----------



## S_V (Jan 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@topgear

Sure mate.. Once i reach room from Office.. I will post them later...

Thanks for the comments..

@ithehappy
Yes, i use manual settings always.. I never trust softwares or profiles to do OC becoz they use very high abnormal volts for stable and it's not good for PC life....

@sukesh1090

Take it positive... With your SMPS ,it's really not safe to play with volts like that.. you should consider Branded good SMPS then play with OC... It's just friendly suggestion only...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



> Take it positive... With your SMPS ,it's really not safe to play with volts like that.. you should consider Branded good SMPS then play with OC... It's just friendly suggestion only..


. 
do you think the difference in volt is caused due to smps?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Guys I did some testing and got stable OC at *VCore- 1.225V* and *QPI/DRAM- 1.2375V*. It passed Prime95 test, though it gave a BSOD first time, but then after restarting I ran it twice and it was OK.

Here are some screenies from *IBT* (Max Stress, 10 times), *OCCT* and *LinX*(Real time, 10 times). Frankly I didn't feel LinX as a good stress testing software, because, it froze in an interval of 15 secs, and I didn't like the CPU stressing method as well. IMO, IBT and OCCT is far better.


Please comment about the results.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sukesh1090 said:


> k mine is 3150MHz,bus is 225 and multiplier 14 i passed the occt test for 1hr.
> 
> actually in bios it is written as 1.304v but while stress test it never went above 1.248 it just fluctuate between 1.248 and 1.23 at full load.that is why i asked why it is not going above that when mobo is providing 1.304?



Seems like your mobo has a huge vdrop and some mobos only support up to a certain limit of voltage thus limiting their OC potential.

it would be great if you can *post your OC settings in the format mentioned above*. Listed your OC.



ithehappy said:


> Guys I did some testing and got stable OC at *VCore- 1.225V* and *QPI/DRAM- 1.2375V*. It passed Prime95 test, though it gave a BSOD first time, but then after restarting I ran it twice and it was OK.
> 
> Here are some screenies from *IBT* (Max Stress, 10 times), *OCCT* and *LinX*(Real time, 10 times). Frankly I didn't feel LinX as a good stress testing software, because, it froze in an interval of 15 secs, and I didn't like the CPU stressing method as well. IMO, IBT and OCCT is far better.
> 
> ...



That's great - Listed your OC.

it would be great if you can *post your OC settings in the format mentioned above*.

BTW, guys check out the first page - added cooler names.

@ *asingh* - it would be nice if you can make a post in here about your Q9550 OC so that I can link back to the post - listed your OC of Q9550 on the front page.


----------



## S_V (Jan 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*@sukesh1090*
No, Its not becoz of your SMPS the variations in Volts.. It's Vrdroop or LLC .

I am telling your SMPS can't hold OC like Branded SMPS. It might hurt your rig badly.


*@Top Gear,*

here it is mine.....


CPU : 4 GHZ (3.999)
Revision : D0
FSB X Multiplier : 190
Vcore Under Load : 1.89
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.92
Vcore set in bios : 1.91
Cooler : H70 Hydro series
Additional notes If any : QPI/Dram Volts @ 1.2650, PLL @1.80, ICH PCI-E @1.5, ICH 1.2,IOH PCI-E 1.5,IOH 1.100V ,  HT off,..  Corsair HX620 watts

Motherboard : ASUS P6X58D-E
Chipset : X58
Bios Version :  0405
Additional notes if any :  Disabled SpeedStep, Disabled C1E, Disabled TM, Xtraphase power Enabled, Both Spectrum Disabled, Delay 800ps, 300ps, LLC Enabled for Vdroop

Ram : 6GB
Latency : 99924, 
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.64
Additional notes if any : Command Rate @1T, DRAM @1520mhz,

Graphic Card : EVGA GTX 470
GPU Clock: Stock
Shader : 
Mem : 1280 MB

Additional notes if any : This OC i achieved when I am using the above Spec.. Now There are major updates and running different OC.. RAMS,Video card, SMPS are updated in present Rig which you can check from my SIG...

Have a nice day,, ALL of you,, 

I am going to post my Benchmarks soon with screenshots .Mostly will create new thread..

*@ithehappy*
Everyone got their own opinion. so it's not a big deal.. So what you feel is better, follow that... Anyways... Nice OC...


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ thanks for posting the details.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU :Intel pentium dual core E5500
Revision :R0
FSB X Multiplier :14
Vcore Under Load :1.248
Vcore at idle status in windows :1.104
Vcore set in bios :1.304
Cooler : cooler provided by intel with processor(don't know model and other)
Additional notes If any :

Motherboard :Asrock G31M-VS2
Chipset : intel P35/G33/G31
Bios Version : P1.10 (american megatrends inc.)
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : DDR2 800MHz 1GB oc to 900MHz 
Latency :6-6-6-18
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.80V


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ thanks ...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

you are most welcome brother


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Here goes mine :

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.7 GHz ( 3696 Mhz )
Revision : C2
FSB X Multiplier : 264*14
Vcore Under Load : 1.488
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.18
Vcore set in bios : 1.5
Cooler : CM Hyper 212
Additional notes If any : HT is running at 2376 Mhz

Motherboard : Gigabyte MA-785GM-US2H
Chipset : AMD 785G
Bios Version : F11
Additional notes if any : NB is running at 2376 Mhz, NB volt is 1.200V, CPU NB VID is 1.2000V

Ram : DDR2 800 Mhz @ 880 MHz
Latency : 5-5-5-15
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.900
Additional notes if any : Set mem clock ( FSB * 3.33 )

Graphic Card : Palit 9600GT
GPU Clock: 765 MHz
Shader : 1912 MHz
Mem : 925 Mhz
Additional notes if any : OCed using EVGA Prescion

Pictures :

Here's Athlon II X4 630 at 3.7 Ghz :

*i54.tinypic.com/2cly6g.png

Memory Speed :

*i53.tinypic.com/2uesokz.png

Cool 'n' Quiet :

*i52.tinypic.com/107uzo8.jpg

Load Test ( OCCT 1 hour )

*i51.tinypic.com/10ctao6.png *i56.tinypic.com/15ft37d.png *i55.tinypic.com/296n8lj.png *i52.tinypic.com/9qa1bp.png

Temps Idle :

*i51.tinypic.com/2m4eibb.png


----------



## S_V (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nice oC.

what's the Winrar Score you get with OC RAM?


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Thanks.

I'll run a winrar benchmark test and let you know.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

This is Fecking ****!!I was running my system for a week on 4 GHz...So was going to post it here with all the stress tests...But forgot to disable speedstep...Now that I did that the system isn't booting on anything more than 3.8 GHz....it gets stuck at loading windows...
My voltages are
V core 1.275V
QPI/VTT 1.150V
PLL 1.860V
DRAM 1.6V

does disabling speedstep causes the prob...or c1E??


----------



## asingh (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Well they should have been from day 1 if OC'ing.

But it seems weird for you. Turn them both on, and show what CPU-Z says.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *keviv219* - just revert back to the bios settings using which you got 4GHz stable.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@thanks guys...I am now back at 4 GHz....please remind me in brief which tests do I have to post screenshot of to show the overclock as stable..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

ran occt for 10mins


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

All voltages have been set as normal except DRAM...will alter these when i go beyong 4 GHz and do a 30min stress


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



keviv219 said:


> ran occt for 10mins



Run OCCT 1 hour CPU load test and post the screen shots in here.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

Okay, so I need some little guide to OC my RAM. Please have a look at the below sceenies from BIOS,

1- My DRAM settings is by default 'AUTO'.
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/6020/bios1k.th.jpg

2- I pressed 'Enter', the Menu pops up like this,
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7666/bios2y.th.jpg

3- Now I selected* DDR3- 1600* MHz and this came up,
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/3669/bios3n.th.jpg

4- All other CPU/DRAM settings is 'AUTO', *Do I need to change anything here*?
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/321/bios4f.th.jpg

5- And this is the settings under *DRAM Timing Control*,
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/6821/bios5.th.jpg

*Now all I want is to run my Memory modules at 1600 MHz but keeping my CPU at Stock Speed, (No OC for CPU).*

*My RAM is DDR3 Corsair 1600 XMS3 @1.65V.*

Thanks in advance.

PS- I've also posted the same in Overclocking section.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

Try it without upping the voltage and see if the system is stable.Run some 3D application or something like that to test stability.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

You mean upping the QPI/DRAM Voltage or DRAM Bus Voltage? and should I keep it 'Auto' or try to lower it for betterment?


----------



## The_Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

It's better not to play with QPI voltage.It might overvolt if you set it on AUTO.The lower the better.
Anything above 1.4 is not recommended AFAIK.Make sure that there's not more than .5v difference between your CPU voltage and QPI/DRAM voltage.
I don't recommend  upping the voltages because it will shorten the life of the components.
Try to keep both voltages as low as possible.
My recommendation is not to go above 1.2/3v for QPI/DRAM and 1.6/7 for DIMM voltage.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

Okay, I got the idea about QPI/DRAM Voltage but do you mean DRAM Bus Voltage by DIMM Voltage?


----------



## The_Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

ya you can increase your DRAM Bus Voltage.same
Note:Again don't go above 1.65v.It can harm your cpu.
Wish you all the best!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

Ok, I won't go above 1.65V for sure. What's the Voltage currently @ 1066 of my RAM without OC'ing? Will CPU-Z show it?
Anyway thanks for giving your time.


----------



## S_V (Feb 13, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Do your RAMS support XMP profile? If it is just select XMP from Ai overclock Tuner to XMP, it will select DRAM speed to 1600 as volt to 1.65 along with SPD Timings came with your Ram .  Just make sure to reduce QPI/DRAM to 1.24-1.26 since its just two modules you don't have to use high QPI volt.....

Even if it does not support XMP just select 1600 in DRAM frequency and set QPI volt to 1.25 or less and also DRAM to 1.65v. Set SPD settings in DRAM Timing Control as shown on your RAM which could be 999-24 or 888-24 in the first four settings only.... (ignore the Voltage and CPU damage warning).

Also the Voltage warning is common, so ignore and use it. But just make sure you don't use higher than 1.65v for DRAM bus volt..


----------



## The_Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: i3 530 with 1666 RAM?*

default voltage is 1.5v I think.AFAIK you will only see the SPD voltage in CPU-Z ie.1.5V.


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Ithehappy:
Please can you post all the tabs of CPU-Z.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Sure, why not, including About and Graphics tab too. 

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/374/cpuz1te.th.jpg *img254.imageshack.us/img254/3446/cpuz2r.th.jpg *img834.imageshack.us/img834/9818/cpuz3.th.jpg*img257.imageshack.us/img257/8158/cpuz4.th.jpg *img248.imageshack.us/img248/1662/cpuz5s.th.png *img818.imageshack.us/img818/1272/cpuz6.th.jpg *img404.imageshack.us/img404/4953/cpuz7.th.jpg

Regards.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I have OC'ed my Celeron 600 mhz to 2.4 Ghz


----------



## S_V (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ithehappy

see, Like i told you ,use XMP profile and set the settings and volts as i mentioned.. you are all set to run them in 1600mhz...  you should use 9-9-9-24 and set command rate at 2T.....

currently RAMS are at 1066mhz instead of 1600mhz...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@S_V, Yep I will do that when I get some free time. BTW- How do you guys know that in what speed the RAM is running? Like as you said mine is running at 1066 MHz, how do you know it? What I see is the DRAM Frequency is 534.3 MHz, so how is it even running at 1066?


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Cannot see any screenies..?


----------



## S_V (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ithehappy
DRAM Frequency is 534x2 = 1068 mhz.. That's how you have to do ...

DDR stands for Double Data Rate. DDR3,DDR2 rating is double the actual speed. So ram running 800MHz is running DDR3 1600.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Cannot see any screenies..?



What?

@S_V, Thanks for clarification, now I got it.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

i am going to replace my 10 year old machine..check my signature..is there any possibility of overclocking it? One more thing..i am a complete newbie to OC..guide me to any introductory article..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

dont overclock it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

So I have done it. Below are the CPU-Z screens and some shots from my BIOS, please have a look at them.

I selected *'XMP'* profile, and *I have set the QPI/DRAM Voltage to 1.24375V* (I set it coz last time when I got stable OC of Processor at 3.7G, the value was 1.24375) and* reduced the DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.50V*.

*Should I decrease them more*?* Is DRAM Bus Voltage 1.50V OK*? or is it still *High?*

This is after I select 'XMP' Profile,

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/324/photo0197h.th.jpg

Other settings in BIOS,

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/4539/photo0198s.th.jpg

and here are the DRAM Timing Control settings, are they Okay?

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/526/photo0199o.th.jpg *img233.imageshack.us/img233/462/photo0200b.th.jpg

and here are the CPU-Z shots after OC'ing,

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6808/cpuz1l.th.jpg *img842.imageshack.us/img842/1109/cpuz2.th.jpg

*Please tell me if I did anything wrong or is there anything need to be done.*

and one more question, *Can I use more than 1600MHz? say 1800MHz?*

and oh, off topic, I was having some Winrar benchmark problem, after OC'ing the RAM I tested it again, and now I am getting scores like 3520 or above, though CPU usage isn't affecting more than 40-42%.

Regards,
Saurav.

---------- Post added 20-02-2011 at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was 19-02-2011 at 08:45 PM ----------

Guys need to ask one more question, if I select XMP profile then the CPU Level Up option gets disabled, therefore I won't be able to Overclock to 3.3 or 3.7GHz, now if I select AUTO instead of XMP then CPU Level Up option gets active but at the same time Ai Overclock Tuner gets disabled. *Now how can I do Overclocking of both RAM and CPU while putting XMP profile ON?* Is it possible? If not then do I need to Manually OC the RAM if I want CPU Level Up to ON? and if yes, should I change the BCLK Frequency and CPU Ratio and others too like it was in XMP profile?


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Ideally do not change any voltage apart from vCore unless you face instability. Keep the memory voltage to the designated profile voltage. Be careful.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 640
Revision :- BL-C3
FSB X Multiplier :- 222 x 15
Vcore Under Load :- 1.392
Cooler :- Standard
Overclocked Frequency :- 3.33 GHz

Motherboard :- Biostar TA 790GX BE
Chipset :- AMD 790 GX
Bios Version :- 080014
Graphics card :- Palit GTX 260 Core 216 Sonic edition
HDD (primary) :- Samsung 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA 32 MB Cache
HDD (2nd) :- Samsung 500 GB Green 5400 RPM 32 MB Cache
PSU :- Cooler Master Extreme 500 W

RAM :- Kingston DDR2 @ 800 MHz (2x2)
Latency :- 6-6-6-18
Volt :- 1 V

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/449/amdathloniix464033ghz.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Ideally do not change any voltage apart from vCore unless you face instability. *Keep the memory voltage to the designated profile voltage*. Be careful.



Can you please explain? Didn't understand.
Is DRAM Bus Voltage 1.5V good? or should I try and decrease it more?


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Not DRAM Bus, the voltage for the chips. What other voltages you have for memory in your BIOS.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> Not DRAM Bus, the voltage for the chips. What other voltages you have for memory in your BIOS.



Yes, I won't change anything besides the VCore Voltage and QPI/DRAM Voltage. I got it.
But is 1.5V DRAM Bus fine? or should I decrease it more?


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

What is the official rating for XMP.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Official rating of XMP? Don't know. My RAM's default voltage is 1.65V


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Then just leave it at 1.65. No need to move above or below.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*i56.tinypic.com/2a8jehi_th.jpg

Long time no see!! Famous sentence.. 

CPU : Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz @ *4.2GHz*
Revision : D0
FSB X Multiplier : 210 x 20
Vcore Under Load : 1.392V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.392V
Vcore set in bios : 1.4V
Cooler : Corsair H70 with bundled cooling
*Note: *I had to spend 10hours 25mins to gain this settings 

Motherboard : Gigabyte X58A-UD7
Chipset : Intel X58
Bios Version : F7


Ram : Patriot Viper Xtreme 12GB 1600MHz 7-9-7-21 2T
Latency : 9-9-9-25 1T @ 1680MHz
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.64v
NOTE: Ddnt tried hard on latency..just tried to follow this as a standard

Graphic Card : Gigabyte HD5870
GPU Clock: 850Mhz ( 650Mhz stock )
Mem : 1200Mhz ( 1625Mhz stock )

Hope this is fine topgear bro..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> Then just leave it at 1.65. No need to move above or below.



Yes no question of moving above, but will it be better if I decrease?


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



hellknight said:


> CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 640
> Revision :- BL-C3
> FSB X Multiplier :- 222 x 15
> Vcore Under Load :- 1.392
> ...



^^ Nice OC using stock cooler. What's the idle and load temp you are getting ?



thunder.02dragon said:


> *i56.tinypic.com/2a8jehi_th.jpg
> 
> Long time no see!! Famous sentence..
> 
> ...



Hey, that' just great - worth spending your 10 hours and 25 mins of time for this 

If you get some time don't forget to post D Mark Results of that OCed beauty !
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...our-3dmark06-3dmark-vantage-results-here.html


----------



## hellknight (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Topgear.. the idle temp. is 20-21 Degrees.. & the load temp. is around 35-40 degrees.. The temperature of the town is pretty cold too.. around 20 Degrees maximum during day and falls to 4-5 Degrees during night.. 

Will be adding either Cooler Master Hyper Tx3 or Hyper 212 Plus.. any suggestions?

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

For some reason, the max. voltage was only 1.392 listed in the BIOS. I had used this board before with 720 BE, and it used to be around 1.5 V.. I think that this voltage thingy depends on the processor..


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ithehappy said:


> Yes no question of moving above, but will it be better if I decrease?



For RAM best to run it at the designated profile voltage.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ Nice OC using stock cooler. What's the idle and load temp you are getting ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man!! I have target of reaching 4.5Ghz will try once..I guess I should disable the HT which might reduce the temps.

LOL
Thanks for the link will upload there too.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

wish you all the best for 4.5GHz !!!



hellknight said:


> @Topgear.. the idle temp. is 20-21 Degrees.. & the load temp. is around 35-40 degrees.. The temperature of the town is pretty cold too.. around 20 Degrees maximum during day and falls to 4-5 Degrees during night..
> Will be adding either Cooler Master Hyper Tx3 or Hyper 212 Plus.. any suggestions?



Hyper 212 Plus is better IMO.



> [/COLOR]For some reason, the max. voltage was only 1.392 listed in the BIOS. I had used this board before with 720 BE, and it used to be around 1.5 V.. I think that this voltage thingy depends on the processor..



I don't think so - I can easily select 1.5V for 630 - actually to reach 3.7 Ghz I need that much volt.

here's the config :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1323327-post198.html



thetechfreak said:


> what should be ideal temparature at load and idle for my Celeron?
> 1.8 Ghz overclocked to 2.4 Ghz?(repost)



^^ answered in overheating thread !


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 Ghz
Revision : C2
FSB X Multiplier : 250 x 14 
Vcore Under Load : 1.424 V
Vcore at idle : 1.39 V
Cooler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3
CPU NB frequency : 1.3 V
Max temp : 55C


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Do post in the format mentioned on the front page and add some cpu-z screenshots.

BTW, have you tested the OC with some cpu load test app like lynx/prime/OCCT ??


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

The 3.5 should work like charm.. I think you can OC more..though not that much as TX3..I doubt


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Actually that 3.5 Ghz was not that stable as I thought.It crashed in prime after some time.Then I increased vcore and memory voltage a bit and now its stable.

Vcore : 1.44 V
memory voltage : 1.61 V
max temp : 57 

how is 1.44 V for Athlon II X4 and 1.61 V for Adata value rams ? Are they safe ?

In Adata ddr3 manual, the specified voltage is 1.5V + 0.075V but its running in 1.61 V will it damage the ram ?

If I reduce memory overvoltage to 1.51V in bios, PC will crash during prime.I tried 1.55V and it still crashing after sometime but with 1.61V I can run prime for hours.

I have also one doubt.I am not overclocking memory I reduced the memory multiplier to match with OC.So its in 1066 mode but why does it need more voltage to match with the CPU OC ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



			
				ajai5777 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have a doubt to ask.I saw your results with Athlon II X4 630 but I can barely reach 3.5 GHz.Actually I can reach 3.4 Ghz with 243 x 14 and all other settings auto.
> 
> But when I put 250 x 14 pc failed to boot then I tried to increase voltage. I had to put memory voltage 1.6v and vcore 1.44.I tried prime 95 and pc is stable in this settings but when i reduce memory voltage it crashes.
> ...



First of All I'm again telling you to post a cpu-z screenshot of your CPU and memory tab

Now coming to the OC part - not every mobo or cpu will OC equally with same settings even if they are from same series. So your settings may vary.

Upto 1.65V you are safe with DDR3 RAM voltage and you are running them at 1.61V - so nothing to worry about those even the spec is 1.5V only !

If a mem module is running at lower speed then in no way it needs more volts to operate - so I think your mem speed is higher than what you have set. post a pic of cpu-z cpu  memory and spd tab - it will make everything clear.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@topgear
Thanks for your help

I played a little more with all these settings.I reduced memory mode to 800 then I could boot with ram overvoltage 1.51 and it is stable in prime the memory runs in 1000 mhz

*i56.tinypic.com/13yfhwh.jpg


But in 1066 mode memory runs in 1333 and that speed with in specs but it needs 1.6V to be stable

*i52.tinypic.com/10q9s9c.jpg


In 3.4 Ghz I can reduce the vcore below 1.4 and the memory voltage 1.51 and it runs near 1300 Mhz

Among the three above conditions, what would be ideal ?

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

I am glad to say that I have found out the problem of memory overvoltage.In 1066 mode my memory runs at 1333 mhz but in CL7 mode.My rams are generic 1333 CL9 thats why they need more voltage to run in CL7.I changed the Dram timings to CL9 based on SPD's.Now its working fine in 1.51V 

Finally I got a 3.5 ghz stable OC.This is my first ever stable OC; in my old p4 i couldnt even get a 200Mhz OC.Also in this processor with out cooler, the temperatures were never stable.I am goin to post the full details.

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 Ghz
Revision : C2
FSB X Multiplier : 250 x 14
Vcore Under Load : 1.44V
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.42V
Vcore set in bios : 1.42V
Cooler : Cooler Master Hyper TX3
Max temp in stress test : 58C
Motherboard : Biostar TA785G3 HD
Chipset : 785G
Bios Version : AMI 080015
Ram : 2 x 2 GB DDR3 1333 generic @ 1333 Mhz
Latency : 9-9-9-25-34
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.51 V

Additional notes if any : CPU NB VID : 1.3 V, NB frequency reduced to 1.6Ghz
HT link reduced to 1.6 Ghz and DDR3 mode 1066

20 mins of prime95

*i52.tinypic.com/2ntfuwm.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ congrats 

see a couple of cpu-z a screen shots can do wonder while OCing to understand everything clearly.

try running OCCT cpu load test for one hour and this should perfectly test the stability of your OC and will give you temp and volt charts under load and idle condition.

Are you using the stock HSF - what's the idle and load temp ??


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I have mentioned in the post that I use Cooler Master Hyper TX3.My Idle temperature is 41C and the maximum temperature in stress test is 58C.But in real life applications like gaming and encoding, it never goes beyond 52C.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@TG, Hey buddy my stock CPU idle temperature is now *46-44-45-40°C*, which was _37-34-37-32°C_ one month back. The ambient temperature has increased from 23° to 31°C though. My OC'ed temperature in 23°C under full stress was _67-65-63-62°C_, so comparing this with idle temperature I guess it will go up to something like, *76-75-72-70°C* or maybe more. It's not possible for me to keep the AC on always, so I've planned to add the extra fan to my cooler and another fan at the top of my cabby, will those fans decrease the temp? If you have any other opinions please input it.
In winter that OC'ing was great with all the temps well under 70°C, but now it's summer and that OC'ing seems too high as all the temps going* beyond 70° *! So what should I do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ adding another cpu and case fan might reduce the temp by 3-5C.

if you want to main that 3.7Ghz Oced speed in summer with temps like winter you should better think of water cooling 



ajai5777 said:


> I have mentioned in the post that I use Cooler Master Hyper TX3.My Idle temperature is 41C and the maximum temperature in stress test is 58C.But in real life applications like gaming and encoding, it never goes beyond 52C.



overlooked that - correction made.

BTW, for a after market cooler the temp is still high enough - what's your ambient temp ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Okay guys I now need some help to OC my GPU. I have a Asus GTX 560, Core clock- 830 MHz. Now I wanna overclock it to 900 MHz to match the performance with the TOP card. But I need to know these,

1- What is the limit of OC of my card? I mean how far can I OC it? Say if I wanna push the Core clock to 950 MHz, is that possible?

2- If I do OC it to say 950 MHz then can I keep the Voltage as stock? or do I have to increase it? 

3- If I don't change the Voltage and OC it then will the Temperature remain same or it will get increased?

4- and finally which Software should I use for OCing? Msi Afterburner, Evga Precision or else? Easy yet effective one will get the preferance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asingh (Mar 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
You all ready SLI'ed it..?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

No sir


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Then the OC you do now, will be different when SLI'ed. The GPUs behave different when connected via the connector. Try to get matching pairs of GPUs as far as you can.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ithehappy said:


> Okay guys I now need some help to OC my GPU. I have a Asus GTX 560, Core clock- 830 MHz. Now I wanna overclock it to 900 MHz to match the performance with the TOP card. But I need to know these,
> 
> 1- What is the limit of OC of my card? I mean how far can I OC it? Say if I wanna push the Core clock to 950 MHz, is that possible?
> 
> ...



1. You have to find it out ourself - start from 850 hz and Oc by 10 Mhz increment and test stability  untill you find the max stable speed.

2. 950 Mhz is possible with stock volt

3. It will increase for sure.

4. I would recommend to use EVGA Precision


----------



## S_V (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ithehappy

One thing... you are going to Void Warranty if anything bad goes while running OC .... They can easily tell that you have OC'ed ....

I strongly recommend you to run at stock for now.. Do some benchmarks and after a while do the OC....  Stock is enough for your monitor to run games pretty well...


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



S_V said:


> I strongly recommend you to run at stock for now.. Do some benchmarks and after a while do the OC....  Stock is enough for your monitor to run games pretty well...


+1

OC it after warranty expires or the card becomes obsolete.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> 1. You have to find it out ourself - start from 850 hz and Oc by 10 Mhz increment and test stability  untill you find the max stable speed.
> 
> 2. 950 Mhz is possible with stock volt
> 
> ...


Thanks. But I was searching elsewhere that if *you don't change the Voltage then Temperature will remain same!*



S_V said:


> @ithehappy
> 
> One thing... you are going to Void Warranty if anything bad goes while running OC .... They can easily tell that you have OC'ed ....
> 
> I strongly recommend you to run at stock for now.. Do some benchmarks and after a while do the OC....  Stock is enough for your monitor to run games pretty well...


Thanks for your advice.


Faun said:


> +1
> 
> OC it after warranty expires or the card becomes obsolete.


To you too.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



S_V said:


> @ithehappy
> 
> One thing... you are going to Void Warranty if anything bad goes while running OC .... They can easily tell that you have OC'ed ....
> 
> I strongly recommend you to run at stock for now.. Do some benchmarks and after a while do the OC....  Stock is enough for your monitor to run games pretty well...





Faun said:


> +1
> 
> OC it after warranty expires or the card becomes obsolete.



OCing using software is safe I guess and there's no way someone will know if you've OCed or not 

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------




ithehappy said:


> Thanks. But I was searching elsewhere that if *you don't change the Voltage then Temperature will remain same!*
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> To you too.



That may be true by some extent but If you are going boost up the GPU clock to say 950 Mhz the temp will increase for sure.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

My humble OC @ 3.50 GHz from 2.80 GHz:-

CPU : Core 2 Duo E7400
Revision : R0
FSB X Multiplier : 333x10.5
Vcore Under Load : -
Vcore at idle status in windows : -
Vcore set in bios : 1.296V
Cooler : CoolerMaster Hyper N620
Additional notes If any : Successfully booted to desktop @ 343x10.5 with 1.328V and RAM at 1.82V. Not very stable at this moment though.

Motherboard : Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
Chipset : P45/ICH10R
Bios Version : F10 dated 22.09.2008
Additional notes if any : -

Ram : Kingston DDR2 800 Mhz
Latency : 6-6-6-18
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.8V
Additional notes if any : -


OCCT did not complete showing errors. However, SuperPI run successfully. So is 3DMark Vantage. CPU score improved from 5068 to 5932. I don't know why but Speedfan didn't show any change in temperature during load. Temps for both the cores remains at 38-39, However, while OCCT run temps actually shot to 43-44. I am posting the screenshots. Please comment.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

set the Vcore to 1.325V and see if you can run OCCT without any errors at 3.5 Ghz and take the OC to 3.6 Ghz.

For temp monitoring use Realtemp - just leave it running at background while running OCCT cpu load test.


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Skud,

See the settings I used for your CPU.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...clock-list-discussion-thread.html#post1163450

Use RealTEMP for your temperature monitoring. I had it on an Hyper 212 at that time


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*@ topgear*

Thanks buddy. I can run OCCT successfully @ 3.50GHz with Vcore @ 1.325V. Vantage CPU score shots to 6300. Temperatures were also pretty good. Under load remains mostly at 43-44. Will do some more testings before further OCing. It looks like my RAMs are not doing well, anything above 800Mhz and there are problems. One query, although I have set the memory voltage to 1.80V at BIOS, it keep on increasing while testing. Is this normal?

*
@ asigh*

I have already checked your settings before starting. Will try to go higher. May have to lower the RAM speeds. Lets see. For now, here's the screens:-


*CPU-Z screens of CPU & Memory*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5656708970_a167ca31ef.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5148/5656709054_3ba9f2f0ca_d.jpg


*OCCT Completion screens of CPU temps, RAM & Vcore*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5266/5656708540_b5638acbd8_b_d.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5656708634_fdcc27931d_b_d.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5656708730_5a6f2bbc06_b_d.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5656708838_0ff8cb4796_b_d.jpg


*OCCT Running*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5181/5656198131_250b905739_b_d.jpg


One question, what's the max Vcore that I can use safely?


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Can you post the RAM SPD settings tab from CPU-Z. You can go till ~1.4, but do it in small increments lower the better.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Will do once I go back to home.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Here you go. SPD settings.


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Then you need more vCore for stability. Disable Intel Speed step and C1EST.


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Except Thermal Monitor 2 all other power saving features are off. What next?


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Up the vCore.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Skud said:


> *@ topgear*
> 
> Thanks buddy. I can run OCCT successfully @ 3.50GHz with Vcore @ 1.325V. Vantage CPU score shots to 6300. Temperatures were also pretty good. Under load remains mostly at 43-44. Will do some more testings before further OCing. It looks like my RAMs are not doing well, anything above 800Mhz and there are problems. One query, although I have set the memory voltage to 1.80V at BIOS, it keep on increasing while testing. Is this normal?



It's normal and if you need to push ram speed more you can set mem voltage to 1.9V ( will show something like 1.94V under windows ) and even that is normal.

BTW, run a OCCT 1 hour test and that should give you clear idae about the stability of your OC.


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

But I have doubts whether my RAM will be able to handle it.


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
It should be able to handle. Right now, your vCore is the key.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *SKud* - enlisted your OC.

BTW, what's the max speed you want to reach ? looking at your temps I think you might be able to hit ~4 Ghz or even more 
Can you tell me your current FSB/NB/SB voltage ?

@ *asingh* - Buddy I've asked you before (  08-01-2011 ) and I've listed your OC but still you have not made a post about your nice OC in here so I'm not able to provide any link to it on the list - it would be great if you can make a post about your OC settings of Q9550 in here.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks. Want to get there, currently running @ 3.65 with 1.376V Vcore. But OCCT could not complete. Will post the detailed BIOS settings once I get to the PC.


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

TG:
Will soon. Will clean my system soon and run the benches. Will get better thermals. Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Successfully OCed to 3.6GHz. OCCT run completed for 30 mins. Will post the screens later. For now, here's the BIOS settings I have used:-


*MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)*
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 10x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:.0.5
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3.60GHz [343x10.5]

*Clock Chip Control*
*Standard Clock Control*
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:343 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100

C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

*Advanced Clock Control*
CPU Clock Drive...........................: <<<[ 800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: <<< [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: <<< [ 0ps]
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: <<< [ 0ps]

*DRAM Performance Control*
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [266Mhz]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: (2.50A)
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800              858
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

*Standard Timing Control*
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

*Advanced Timing Control*
tRRD........................................... 3
tWTR.......................................... 3
tWR............................................ 6
tRFC........................................... 51
tRTP........................................... 3
Command Rate (CMD) ....................: 2

*Driving Strength Profiles*
Driving Strength ............................ Auto

*Channel A*
Static tRead Value.........................: 6 (Auto)
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

*Channel B*
Static tRead Value.........................: 6 (Auto)
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
*
Motherboard Voltage Control*
*CPU*
CPU Vcore….………......1.25000V ......: [1.36250V]
CPU Termination…..... 1.200V.......: [ 1.240V ]
CPU PLL…………………....1.500V.......: [ 1.570V ]
CPU Referen.…………....0.760V.......: [ Auto ]

*MCH/ICH*
MCH Core…………….....1.100V...........: [ 1.260V ]
MCH Reference….…….0.760V...........; [ Auto ]
MCH/DRAM Ref.…......0.900V...........: [ Auto ]
ICH I/O……………….....1.500V............: [ Auto ]


*DRAM*
DRAM Voltage ……....1.800V............: [1.820V ]
DRAM Termination .…0.900V............: [ Auto ]
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: [ Auto ]
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: [ Auto ]

*Advanced Settings*
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]

*Integrated Peripherals*
Legacy USB Storage Detect ..............[Disabled]


asingh & topgear, please help me take it further without breaking. I am a bit disturbed with the volts. I have seen people OCing this CPU at much lower Vcore at much higher level. Please help.




_EDIT: Screenshots added_


*CPU-Z*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5228/5667273343_0074a885a0.jpg


*Memory Settings*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5065/5667273351_605f2bfdea.jpg



*OCCT Running*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5188/5667351711_ac8b8ce2ef_b.jpg



*OCCT Completed*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5667273407_7916dbb3da_b.jpg



*Super Pi Results*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5667273415_d6c3f3f1f5_z.jpg



*CPU Temperature Core 1*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5667273417_dbe945705f_b.jpg



*CPU Temperature Core 2*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5224/5667852766_647f5e3522_b.jpg



*Memory Voltage*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5667852774_04e17a5ea3_b.jpg


*Vcore*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5667852796_51fb163428_b.jpg


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
I ran it 1.424V or something 24x7 @ 4.00 Ghz. You have standard RAM right. That is the issue. It is going to wall you. I remember I never needed such high vCore for your speeds. This CPU has a damn high Mx--atleast for LGA 775 era.

Also to run tests, just use IBT. It catches errors within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

What's IBT?


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Intel Burn Test.


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

OK, probably I already have that. Will check after going back to home.


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Intel Burn Test is the best. It also puts most load on the CPU AFAIK. My temps were the highest when running IBT.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> TG:
> Will soon. Will clean my system soon and run the benches. Will get better thermals. Apologies for the delay.



ok buddy - I'll wait 

@ *SKud* - You have to play more with volts and mem speed to reach the mgic spot ( read 4 Ghz ).

For make these change  -  at your own risk :

CPU Vcore….…[1.425V]
CPU Termination….....: [ 1.300V ]
CPU PLL……: [ 1.600V ] 
MCH Core……: [ 1.300V ]

Now disable Fine cpu Ratio control - set cpu multiplier to 10x and CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) 400 Mhz

Set System Memory Multiplier and Memory Frequency correctly so that the ram modules can run only at 800Mhz speed ( that will give you a 1:1 ratio under cpu-z )

Run a OCt 1 hour cpu test and keep an eye on the temps and post back feedback.


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@topgear

OK I'lll try.


----------



## asingh (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
No, do not move the vCore suddenly like that. Never ever do that. You have to find your minimum vCore for the highest frequency at the lowest temperature. ON your own. Raise the vCore in increments. Keep checking. The process takes like 3-4 days and 50 BSODs/restarts.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

what will happen if he up the vcore all of a sudden like that ? I know it's seems like a huge jump and wild guess but it's worth trying and still is in safe limits IMO.

I mean he has proper cooler and a good mobo - if he finds the OC stable at that vcore he should then try reducing the vcore to find what's the lowest possible vcore to get highest possible speed.


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
I would not recommend such high increments. Each board behaves in a different manner. Plus his overall configuration is quite different to mine apart from the processor.

Never know when an LGA775 will wall. Also 1.432 is almost the limit for E7400. Would love to reach their slowly..!


----------



## Skud (May 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

My mobo is just resetting itself at 1.38V. RAM timings were a hell to set provided the meagre 266MHz FSB of the CPU. I am not going any further. Some reviews I have seen where CPU clock drive & PCI express clock drive have been set to 700mV while OCing - may be that would have helped but I fear my CPU would gone kaput. topgear, please update the front page, that 3.6GHz is my final. Thanks to you and asingh to guide me thru my 1st OC!


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Leave the vCore at the stable position, I guess 1.36 for you. Increase the NB voltage a bit. Try.


----------



## Skud (May 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> Leave the vCore at the stable position, I guess 1.36 for you. Increase the NB voltage a bit. Try.



NB voltage is MCH core voltage I guess.


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Yes, correct.


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

It was already 1.26V from base of 1.10V. OK, will try once, just to be sure.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> I would not recommend such high increments. Each board behaves in a different manner. Plus his overall configuration is quite different to mine apart from the processor.
> 
> Never know when an LGA775 will wall. Also 1.432 is almost the limit for E7400. Would love to reach their slowly..!



ok buddy - got your point 

@ Skud - your mobo was resetting at 1.38V vcore. What FSB you set at that speed ??


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

348 MHz, 5 MHz increment from previous.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Oced to 4.8GHz, ran small FFTs test. So far good but might not be stable for longer run.

Hitting beyond 4.9GHz require more than 1.43 Vcore, not worth the MHz increase.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/5845690542_4560abb6dd_o.png


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Some really nice readings: CPU @ 0, Fans over 50000rpm. 

Just guessing [TRIAL]= how many rpms?? 

On a serious note: nice OC.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ Faun

Great numbers man! 

Keep up the good work...

BTW u might like to use HWInfo64 its better for reporting and works great with ASUS Z68 boards


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Skud said:


> Some really nice readings: CPU @ 0, Fans over 50000rpm.
> 
> Just guessing [TRIAL]= how many rpms??



Trial version puts random [Trial] tags on startup. And those readings are 

I was using HMonPro for individual cores temps. Close enough as confirmed from ASUS sensor utility.

Ran OCCT but halfway power went off. Come night, will start again.



mukherjee said:


> BTW u might like to use HWInfo64 its better for reporting and works great with ASUS Z68 boards



hey thanks, will try that next time.

I was wondering if more than one softwares access sensor infos then they might get wrong readings. Is it true ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> *Trial version puts random [Trial] tags on startup. *And those readings are
> 
> I was using HMonPro for individual cores temps. Close enough as confirmed from ASUS sensor utility.
> 
> ...




I know, just pulling your leg... 

Try HWInfo or Open hardware Monitor.


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Faun, at times sensors can be wrong. RealTEMP, CorTEMP are most reliable.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> Oced to 4.8GHz, ran small FFTs test. So far good but might not be stable for longer run.
> 
> Hitting beyond 4.9GHz require more than 1.43 Vcore, not worth the MHz increase.
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/5845690542_4560abb6dd_o.png



Nice OC and congrats for being the first Sb ocers in the forum  and would  you please take the time to post in this format :

CPU :
Revision :
FSB X Multiplier :
Vcore Under Load :
Vcore at idle status in windows :
Vcore set in bios :
Cooler : 
Additional notes If any :

Motherboard :
Chipset : 
Bios Version : 
Additional notes if any : 

Ram : 
Latency : 
Volt ( set in bios ) : 
Additional notes if any :

Graphic Card : 
GPU Clock: 
Shader : 
Mem : 
Additional notes if any :


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU : i5 2500k
Revision : D2
FSB X Multiplier : 48
Vcore Under Load : 1.384
Vcore at idle status in windows: 1.375
Vcore set in bios : 1.375
Cooler : Thermalright TRUE Black Rev. C + Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM
Additional notes If any : provided screenshots

Motherboard : Asus P8Z68 V Pro
Chipset : Z68 SandyBridge
Bios Version : 0401
Additional notes if any : provided screenshots

Ram : Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz
Latency : CL 9
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.51250
Additional notes if any : provided screenshots

Graphic Card : MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II
GPU Clock: 880MHz
Shader : 1760MHz
Mem : 2199MHz
Additional notes if any : provided screenshots

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3023/5847784073_99aa6cdef0_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2460/5847785253_758a39ae23_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5237/5848343918_a0f177f6a0_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3094/5848344972_d5e17bd598_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3223/5847788269_35d1220cd3_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3308/5848347112_c0e87d960c_b.jpg

interBurnIn Test
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5191/5847797507_f04215bba2_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3519/5847797899_79ea934a76_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5268/5848356070_334a626929_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2756/5847798517_80209216c6_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/5848356700_6b3a72490c_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5062/5848356958_4e6a87041c_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/5848357214_4698b04714_b.jpg


Treid OCCT but the CPU temp readings were not correct, stayed below 50 degree cel.


----------



## asingh (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
If you can pass IBT, you are fine.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *Faun* - nice scrennshots and thanks for the detailed infos on the OC - you got listed as the first SB OCer - congrats


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Overclock List & Discussion Thread core i3530@2.93-4.2*

CPU : i3 530
Revision : C2
FSB X Multiplier : 22
BUS SPEED: 133
Vcore Under Load : 1.152
Default Clock: 2.93(2941)
OC ed Clock:4.2(4235.8)
Vcore set in bios : 1.328
Cooler : Cool IT ALC R120 single default FAN

Additional notes If any : yesterday the ambient temp was very high 36-37 provided screenshots

Motherboard : MSI P55-GD65
Chipset : Intel P55
Bios Version : 1.1

Ram : ADATA 1X2GB 1333MHz
Latency : 9-9-9-24
OC details in the Screenshot

Default CPUZ
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5025/5851544086_a203512368.jpg
CPUZ DEFAULTj by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Mother Board
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/5851542562_02ab0d2e8d.jpg
MB by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

RAM
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/5850990023_75ed92e181.jpg
RAM by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Overclocked CPUZ IDLE
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5240/5850990437_c9e3f8ca8e.jpg
IDLETEMP by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Overclocked CPUZ LOAD
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5274/5851544348_dfbc559685.jpg
CPUZ LOAD (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Wprime Test
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5073/5850990851_3d5f2f8bba.jpg
WPRIME1 (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Wprime Score
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5063/5851543814_53a84c2dc4.jpg
WPRIMESCORE (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ nice overclock, the last breed of CPUs where OCing was still fun.

Ever since SB came, it's either piece of cake 'K' series overclocking CPUs, or NOTHING at all.

INTEL killed the fun of overclocking a mid-range CPU to surpass a high end one, period.

@ everybody, please, post THUMBNAILS. Thank you.


----------



## Skud (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nice OC, Mithun.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thank u guys i still think i can go up to 4.5 on adding one more fan in push pull in my ECO
and by getting a better RAM the ram i am currently using is ADATA value RAM thinking of adding GSKILL Ripjaws 1600 what do u think shoud i go for Gskill or Corsair


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ if you can keep the temps under 70c under load then set the bios vcore to 1.35v and push the cpu to 4.5ghz though i've not seen any 530 hitting beyond 4.3ghz under air cooling.

BTW, is that's a water cooler you have for the cpu - care to share some pics


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Here r the pics of the COOLER got it From Prime @3620 all incl. 


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/5858367661_1070291718.jpg
P6210320 (Medium) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3083/5858367469_2f2ec558dd.jpg
P6210317 (Medium) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5237/5858367287_59a4596c47.jpg
P6210321 (Medium) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2731/5858919032_68b3cd8346.jpg
1280735447 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nice pics, Mithun.


----------



## asingh (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nice stuff Mithun. Watered..!


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *mithun_mrg* - nice pics bro - the cooler really looks awesome  and what's that cabinet and gfx card ?

BTW, *Faun* and *mithun_mrg* - if you guys can spend some of your leisure time do check out this thread and if possible post your own scores 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/121310-post-your-3dmark-results-here.html


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> @ *mithun_mrg* - nice pics bro - the cooler really looks awesome  and what's that cabinet and gfx card ?
> 
> BTW, *Faun* and *mithun_mrg* - if you guys can spend some of your leisure time do check out this thread and if possible post your own scores
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/121310-post-your-3dmark-results-here.html



Cabinet is Zebronics Antibiotic  & GFX is ASUS GTS450 Direct CU 1GB DDR5

Definately will post 3D Mark Scores

Thanks a lot bro for ur support


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ you're welcome buddy and thanks for the info


----------



## d3p (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

MY outdated i7 920's OC....with Venomous X

*Stock Temps..*

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/3876/stock266ghz2.jpg

*After OC*
*img863.imageshack.us/img863/1307/oc4ghz.jpg

BSOD: After OC-ing, the RAM's are configured as Dual Channel Memory & How to achieve DRAM Freq - 1600MHz...

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Try increasing the DRAM volt a little 1.6V and see
BTW what memory u r using u can also underclock  ur RAM to 1333/1066 with tighter timings wont make much of a difference in performance see the memory speeds & timings in cpuz for ur guide

BTW u call this outdated still it will give a lot of systems a run for money with 570 
i personally feel 1366 platform is still the best and u see new MB released on this even now it has been around for a long time


----------



## d3p (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

The DRAM Voltage is already set to 1.64v. I have XMS3's. I will check out other speeds today...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

The XMS modules are always over volted than normal i had XMS2 modules which were rated at 2.1V Normal check the real specifications of the Modules u have those will help


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I had successfully OCed my Athlon II X4 to 3.5GHz but I dont see a noticable difference any games I play.Even with a 25% OC no much gain in games.The only advantage is the faster encoding times.Is it the lack of L3 affects gaming or the clock speeds has nothing to do over a particular range? Or the architecture matters most?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Bro Games use the GPU so the effect of OC is nominal but encoding is competely handled by CPU so u get performance benefit there in games it will matter if ur cpu is a bottleneck to a very powerful GPU in ur case it is not please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Overclocked my Phenom 550 from 3.1 to 3.3 Ghz. My motherboard is crap, and does not allow further overclocking.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ajai5777 said:


> I had successfully OCed my Athlon II X4 to 3.5GHz but I dont see a noticable difference any games I play.Even with a 25% OC no much gain in games.The only advantage is the faster encoding times.Is it the lack of L3 affects gaming or the clock speeds has nothing to do over a particular range? Or the architecture matters most?



In Bioshock 2 with the stock cpu speed I got 30 FPS but when I oced the CPU to 3.7 Ghz the FPS jumped to 90 - so unreal engine 3.0 scales well with cpu OC


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 1, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Crysis, AC II , AC BH , GTA 4, STALKER COP etc are not that smooth.
But other new games like Dirt3,Metro 2033,COD BO,Batman AA,Just cause 2 etc are smooth with full eye candy.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



d3p5kor said:


> MY *outdated* i7 920's OC....with Venomous X


Say that after *3 years* dude. Jeez..


d3p5kor said:


> *Stock Temps..*
> 
> *img818.imageshack.us/img818/3876/stock266ghz2.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice. What's your ambient?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 2, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



soumo27 said:


> Overclocked my Phenom 550 from 3.1 to 3.3 Ghz. My motherboard is crap, and does not allow further overclocking.



U can unlock it to 3 or 4 cores rather than oc for performance boost


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



soumo27 said:


> Overclocked my Phenom 550 from 3.1 to 3.3 Ghz. My motherboard is crap, and does not allow further overclocking.



there's no mobo named Asus M2968AM-PLUS only I could find is Asus M2N68-AM-PLUS - edit your siggy 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M2N68-AM PLUS



mithun_mrg said:


> U can unlock it to 3 or 4 cores rather than oc for performance boost



His mobo does not support cpu unlocking ( acc ) - so he won't be able to unlock his cpu.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Well,tried my hand at some overclocking...not much tho....time is at a premium lately 

*Fast overview of what I modified* (unmodified settings are not mentioned)



*Multi*
| 
* 45*
*Vcore*
|
* Manual@1.265v*
*HT*
| 
* On*
*PLL OV*
| 
* Off*
*LLC*
| 
* Extreme*
*VRM Freq*
|
 * Manual@350*
*Phase Control*
|
*Extreme*
*Duty Control*
| 
* Extreme*
*Bios settings for OC*



Spoiler



1. *Ai Tweaker Settings*

*i.imgur.com/2YHS7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/truXK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BooCN.jpg

2. *Ai Tweaker CPU Parameters*

*i.imgur.com/5fmCf.jpg

3. *CPU Config*

*i.imgur.com/3P8hb.jpg



*Present temp readings @ 4.5Ghz*



Spoiler



*@Idle*

*i.imgur.com/IxmLZ.jpg

*@IBT Load*

*i.imgur.com/XrG77.jpg

*
@Prime95*

*i.imgur.com/bKSRk.jpg



*Previous temp readings @ stock *



Spoiler



*@Idle*

*i.imgur.com/OYEyi.jpg

*@IBT Load*

*i.imgur.com/0AkvK.jpg

*@Prime95*

*i.imgur.com/3KuXd.jpg



What are ur comments about this?


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Seems you are getting decent thermals at nice speed. These K thingies OC like hell.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Seems you are getting decent thermals at nice speed. These K thingies OC like hell.



Thanks bro..any more suggestions?

Do u think that the TX4 has been applied properly?


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Hell ya.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Hell ya.



Thanks a lot..I was a total noob at that !

Any other suggestions?


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Game hard...!


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *mukherjee* - nice start with your Core i7 2600K 

expecting to see more speed out that cpu and I think you can go for 4.8 Ghz right now


----------



## S_V (Jul 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Simple and Small Updates.... AS i have done lots of Benchmarking and Testing ..... Here are few..... soon will update more along with 3dMarks.....
sorry for large resolution ...No time to Edit...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/cpuid.png

CineBench11.5

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Cinebench45_1866GHZ.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/cachemem.png

With *1866 RAMS* *OC*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/cachemem_1866.png

Bye For now.... Going to Watch Transformers 3D in I-MAX

Another one.....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dMarkVantage_451866.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@S_V: great.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ S_V - nice OC buddy and this the coolest one I've seen on this forum


----------



## S_V (Jul 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks topgear and Skud


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@S_v

The overclock is awesome. The benchmarks are looking great  especially 3d Mark Vantage 




a small question=
Is there a way to make 3d mark vantage below the lowest supported resolution of 1280x1024? My monitor max resolution is below that


----------



## S_V (Jul 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@thetechfreak....

Thanks mate.... 
Regarding your question...
You can change the resolution below that Default if you are not running Free version. Are you? 

if you change the resolution you are not running the same benchmark and so your score won't accurately compare against other PC's.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

new settings
Vcore 1.350 Core1 @4.8GHz Core2 @4.6GHz Core3 @4.6GHz  Core4 @4.6GHz


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Is it stable ??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> new settings
> Vcore 1.350 Core1 @4.8GHz Core2 @4.6GHz Core3 @4.6GHz  Core4 @4.6GHz



well done faun


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ Is it stable ??


Here:
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5240/5914137145_1ba2c516e0_b.jpg

Core 1 runs way too cooler, dunno why.



mithun_mrg said:


> well done faun



Thanks


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Probably improper TIM application, else sensor issue.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nice Faun.


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Probably improper TIM application, else sensor issue.


Yeah, may be TIM applied is not uniform.

Back with old avatar ?



Skud said:


> Nice Faun.



Anything above 4.8 @ current Vcore 1.352 makes it unstable, BSODs.


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
Ya....Tidus.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Wanted to share some pics in the overclocked category...


Spoiler



*AIDA64 with Cpu@4.5Ghz and Mem@1866Mhz with 10-10-9-24 1T*

*i.imgur.com/maAUA.jpg


*Cinebench 11.5 GPU Run*

*i.imgur.com/IEVTi.jpg


*Cinebench 11.5 Multicore CPU Run*

*i.imgur.com/MBiN7.jpg


*Cinebench 11.5 Single core CPU Run*

*i.imgur.com/kCe6n.jpg


*Maxxmem run with Cpu OC & Mem OC*

*i.imgur.com/4Kimg.jpg


*SuperPi 1M Calculation*

*i.imgur.com/uEnYN.jpg


*SuperPi 32M Calculation*

*i.imgur.com/gNKoV.jpg

*
Wprime 32M Run*

*i.imgur.com/olajJ.jpg


*Wprime 1024M Run*

*i.imgur.com/nd8Gn.jpg


*WinRAR 4.01 Benchmark*

*i.imgur.com/olfRK.jpg



Please comment.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nice but dunno about the WinRAR results.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

allright....first post here
CPU+ wprime
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/120490-albums416-picture559.png

highest i could go with my cooling so far...
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Details
Sandy Bridge (32 nm) / Stepping : D2
Freq : 5142.16 MHz (100.83 * 51)
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : Z68X-UD4-B3
NB : Intel Sandy Bridge rev 09
SB : Intel ID1C44 rev 05
Corsair vengeance 4GB stick...[worst ram in my experience]

if you guys need any more details let me know.....
slight OT: for how long do i have to wait for my signature?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^Arey post some bigger resolution pics


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

erm...the forum resized it....linking from user album


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ just use imgur.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> allright....first post here
> CPU+ wprime
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/120490-albums416-picture559.png
> 
> ...



Great OC - probably you are the first one here who took his SB cpu beyound 5 Ghz mark - congrats 

BTW, which cooler do you have ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ sumon nice oc please post the Temp & what cooler u r using also some big pics please


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@sumon: hats off!!! Give us a bigger picture.  And post details of cooler etc. as stated by other members.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Superb Overclock Which Cooler SuperMan?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Tenida said:


> ^^Arey post some bigger resolution pics





ico said:


> ^^ just use imgur.





topgear said:


> Great OC - probably you are the first one here who took his SB cpu beyound 5 Ghz mark - congrats
> 
> BTW, which cooler do you have ?





mithun_mrg said:


> @ sumon nice oc please post the Temp & what cooler u r using also some big pics please





Skud said:


> @sumon: hats off!!! Give us a bigger picture.  And post details of cooler etc. as stated by other members.





Geek-With-Lens said:


> Superb Overclock Which Cooler SuperMan?



@all cooler was hyper 212 plus with CM R4's
bigger pic
*i.imgur.com/267UO.png
dont have a temp screenie will post another one later one...
but it is tf2 stable 
thanks guys....


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> @all cooler was hyper 212 plus with CM R4's



Are You Kidding Man? Over 5ghz overclock with hyper plus 212 man your cpu will die.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

it wont...the new sandy bridges run wayy cooler....also mine is binned sample


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Post Your CPU Temperatures. For Overclocking Above 5ghz you should have get a better cooler like noctua nh-d14.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Post Your CPU Temperatures. For Overclocking Above 5ghz you should have get a better cooler like noctua nh-d14.



hyper can hold its own upto 5.2GZ for benching.....and i dont mind pushing the envelop.....
will post some pics from my backup soon....


and frankly speakin...a LOT depends on the board and the PSU...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Yes hyper 212+ is very good cooler but post the temperature screenshots.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Sumon, nice to see you here. How does that OC hold on IBT. We would love to see the temperatures. Would should how well the chip holds on stock HSF.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> Sumon, nice to see you here. How does that OC hold on IBT. We would love to see the temperatures. Would should how well the chip holds on stock HSF.


hi there.....
am achieving for benchmark stability now...hence no IBT 
although IBT @ 4.5GHZ would be stable....
here are some 2D benchmark wid tem screenies...the first runs cooler than others...
*i.imgur.com/ZlvkC.jpg
PLZ note...this aint prime stable as i am not tryin for it...also PRIME95 is not needed in real world scenario coz no software stresses the chip to 100% all the time.
On stock HSF it hold well upto 3.81...not more than that....


----------



## S_V (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Sumon...

you are right, that Prime95 or any other similar does stresses the chip 100% unlike real world scenario.....

But you are forgetting one thing.... using OC'ed system which is not stable will shorten the product life soon than using High Volt stable OC..... There is a reason for BSOD when OC Fails..  It's like undervolt and Overvolt in Electronics which would damage them eventually.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^i know.....i dont intend to use 5GHZ as 24/7...and when it comes to benchmarking...all i care about is 3d stability...tats all...
one should not OC if he is worried about damaging electronics...but thats only my opinion...people may differ....


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Sumon, get the Noctua NH D14 and rip away @ 5GHz.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

OOps Hyper 212 i thought LN2 anyway waiting for the temps


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^^gave 2d stable temps in the ss


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> @all cooler was hyper 212 plus with CM R4's
> bigger pic
> *i.imgur.com/267UO.png
> dont have a temp screenie will post another one later one...
> ...



WoW Hyper 212+ doing 5Ghz+ - that's really nice. Curious to see the idle and load temp using it


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> WoW Hyper 212+ doing 5Ghz+ - that's really nice. Curious to see the idle and load temp using it



some benching temps 
*i.imgur.com/ZlvkC.jpg

u will get the idea...


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^Nice


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> some benching temps
> *i.imgur.com/ZlvkC.jpg
> 
> u will get the idea...



^^ Don't you think 89-94C load temp is kinda too high - I think you should use some sort of Liquid CPU cooling like corsair H70 

BTW, what should be safest core temp and vcore limit for SB *K* series cpu in your opinion ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

He is benching.  Will not run it 24x7 on that.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ yep, I saw that on one of his previous post but still 94C is way too hot even for benching


----------



## hellknight (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Man.. 90 Deg C is too high... get a good cooler ASAP..

It may damage the processor.. here see this.. Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-2500K Processor (6M Cache, 3.30 GHz)


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@sumon beware u will fry ur Processor get a good cooler 
BTW Prime have started stocking Zalman Coolers in Guru3d review it performed as good as D14 here is it 
Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX review
anyone have any idea about zalman coolers


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Temps are high, but for benchmarking purposes it is OK, I think the CPU can sustain higher temps for a short period of time.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ Don't you think 89-94C load temp is kinda too high - I think you should use some sort of Liquid CPU cooling like corsair H70
> 
> BTW, what should be safest core temp and vcore limit for SB *K* series cpu in your opinion ?


keep it under 75c @ load and under 1.35vcore...



asingh said:


> He is benching.  Will not run it 24x7 on that.


u know me so well...



topgear said:


> ^^ yep, I saw that on one of his previous post but still 94C is way too hot even for benching


it can get much hotter



hellknight said:


> Man.. 90 Deg C is too high... get a good cooler ASAP..
> 
> It may damage the processor.. here see this.. Intel® Coreâ„¢ i5-2500K Processor (6M Cache, 3.30 GHz)


its only for benching re!


mithun_mrg said:


> @sumon beware u will fry ur Processor get a good cooler
> BTW Prime have started stocking Zalman Coolers in Guru3d review it performed as good as D14 here is it
> Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX review
> anyone have any idea about zalman coolers


its not 24/7 temp



Skud said:


> Temps are high, but for benchmarking purposes it is OK, I think the CPU can sustain higher temps for a short period of time.


yep


@all...i like to push my PC too the limit....so i do this kind of stuff once in a while 



mukherjee said:


> ^Nice


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> *keep it under 75c @ load and under 1.35vcore...*



Thanks for the maximum safe temp and vcore limit - ther are cool 



> it can get much hotter



going like this in summer season it will be red hot for sure 



> @all...i like to push my PC too the limit....so i do this kind of stuff once in a while



This is what I call enthusiasm


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> This is what I call enthusiasm



too much enthusiasm can kill the board...so always have a backup


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ you have 2 other rigs - 



> *PIIX4 965BE|880GMA-USB3*|Corsair VS2GBDDR3x1|CM 460W|Elite 310
> *Core 2 Duo E7500|G31M-ES2L*|CGM2X2|FSP 400W|Elite 430



care to share there how much you have OCed them


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^^the E7500 was oc'ed upto 3.79GHZ[2d stable]
and the 965BE was oced uptp 4ghz with the stock cooler[crazy i know](i was just testing the capability of the the copper base cooler)
the motherboard was an M4A785T-M...
however i didn't get time to play with my CH V formula yet...


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I could get only 3.6Ghz with my E7400 and the shi**y RAM. And game performance doesn't really improve much.


----------



## vishalg (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

i have got my phenom 955 upto 3.4ghz stable by raising the mulltiplier through asus tubov evo, but do to that i have have to be on 24x7 OC and disable C&Q

now in my bios i have CPU Level Up option which raises the the cpu and ram freq. to a higher model cpu like the 965/975
this option is perfect for me as it dosent require 24x7 ocing

but the problem is that i am running corsair 1333mhz value ram (with no heat sinks) and with 3.4ghz the bios raises it to 1420mhz 
is it safe  for a value ram to run  at ~90mhz more??


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
I used to run mine on 4.


----------



## vishalg (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
sorry didnt get you


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



vishalg said:


> i have got my phenom 955 upto 3.4ghz stable by raising the mulltiplier through asus tubov evo, but do to that i have have to be on 24x7 OC and disable C&Q
> 
> now in my bios i have CPU Level Up option which raises the the cpu and ram freq. to a higher model cpu like the 965/975
> this option is perfect for me as it dosent require 24x7 ocing
> ...



yes...i ran mine @ 1820 cl7...so you are safe


----------



## vishalg (Jul 24, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

okie
thnx


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> ^^^the E7500 was oc'ed upto 3.79GHZ[2d stable]
> and the 965BE was oced uptp 4ghz with the stock cooler[crazy i know](i was just testing the capability of the the copper base cooler)
> the motherboard was an M4A785T-M...
> however i didn't get time to play with my *CH V formula* yet...



those are nice 

BTW, what's CH V Formula ??



asingh said:


> ^^
> I used to run mine on 4.





vishalg said:


> ^^
> sorry didnt get you



asingh used to run his e7500 @ 4Ghz


----------



## vishalg (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
okie 


i think sumon means crosshair formula


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^^yep


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> btw, what's ch v formula ??



crosshair v formula


----------



## vishalg (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

after setting cpu level up to phenom965 (cpu-3.4ghz and ram @1420mhz) today the system refused to boot giving beeps and memok led flashing red

so i pressed the memok butoon 2-3 times and was able to boot with a message that said oc failed or something, then again when i rebooted same problem
so i had to reset the bios

how is it that system ran perfectly with above oced setting one day and now simply refuses to boot with those??


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

can you post some screenshot of the bios screen?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



vishalg said:


> ^^
> okie
> 
> i think sumon means crosshair formula





sumonpathak said:


> ^^^yep





MegaMind said:


> crosshair v formula



^^ all right


----------



## vishalg (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> can you post some screenshot of the bios screen?



do you want scrshots of oc menu in the bios??

i can run it successfully all day with multiple reboots but when i switch off the system at night and then power on in the morning it fails to boot giving 1 long and 3 short beeps
the only sol. then is bios reset

i guess its a ram problem
the cpu level up increases the ram freq. to 1420mhz with 3.4 ghz
normally my ram runs at 1333mhz

this is happening for past 3 days


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

yep...and ss of the voltage menu


----------



## vishalg (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
here is the scrshot


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Vishal try setting the memory frequency @1066 with tighter timings & use 1.6V during OC


----------



## vishalg (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
thanks, runnin ram @1140
no problems now

regarding timings, my defaults are 9-9-9-24 at 1T, what do you suggest??


----------



## S_V (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

What's the default speed and Voltage?

EDIT: I got it.....  I saw you Sig But Still What is the default Volt.?

you can try using lower timings mentioned in your SPD profile.. To see your RAM SPD profile use CPU-Z and check the timings in 1066... and try to use them...  Try to use 8-9-8-24 with default volt.. Don't increase Volt unless using above 1333 or Very lower Tight Timings....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@vishal can u post a CPUZ SS of the SPD


----------



## vishalg (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*@S_V*

default volt is 1.3

*@mithun*
here are the screens


----------



## S_V (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@Vishal

Your default is 1.5 according to SPD not 1.3

Anyway... Try those Timings in SPD profile and do memtest to check their stability. Also Those are Corsair Value Select RAMs and OC is not really good Choice...


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

allright...try 8-8-8-24 on those sticks @ 1333mhz
@S_V
those sticks are pretty robust for value rams


----------



## vishalg (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*UPDATE-
RUNNING ON 8-8-8-24 @ 1T STABLE*



@S_V
i thought you were asking cpu volts 

@sumon
i cant run 1333mhz stable, hence running 1140

will try both 8-9-8-24 & 8-8-8-24 settings


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I do not know OCing but have OCed to *3.71GHz *with the help of *a step by step tutorial *using same mobo and proccy as that of mine. 
The BIOS setting are as under:
*CPU FSB*:  265
*CPU NB Ratio*:  x9
*CPU NB Freq*: 2385
*FSB DRAM Ratio*: 1:2.66
*DRAM Freq*: 1413

The Memory Timings are : 8-8-8-20
Turbo is disabled and CnQ is enabled.
Idling Temp: 26ºC,
System remained stable during 30 min of AMD OverDrive stability test with Max Temp 45ºC (CoreTemp readings).
Two intake fans: 120mm at front and 80mm at side panel.

Though I dont need but is it possible to OC further on air cooling? Also, I want to run RAM at 1600mhz.
As said, I dont know basics of OCing, can someone at TDF guide me in simplified way?


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Where do you live? Those temps look awesome to me. You can push even further safely I think. And although I don't much about OCing AMD CPUs, I think CnQ need to be disabled for stable clocks.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I live in Ambala (near Chandigarh). Ambient temp these days is 25-32ºC.
But AS5 and Hyper 212+ installed recently by me has lowered the system temps considerably.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

OK, got it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ysmonyog said:


> I do not know OCing but have OCed to *3.71GHz *with the help of *a step by step tutorial *using same mobo and proccy as that of mine.
> The BIOS setting are as under:
> *CPU FSB*:  265
> *CPU NB Ratio*:  x9
> ...



post a couple of cpu-z screenshot of cpu, memory and spd tab

you're fine upto 65C under load - so you can OC even further.

To run your memory modules around 1600 Mhz set the FSB-DRAM Ratio to - 1:3


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@topgear
The CPUZ images are attached. (Do not know how to insert in this reply itself).
In FSB-DRAM Ratio options "1:3" is not available
The other options *1:3.33 *and *Auto* raise freq to 1767mhz which I think my memory module can not handle.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ vishal sorry dude for the late reply u can try to run the memory at 1036/7-7-7-19-27 tighter timings will increase the performance a little bit over the +110 MHZ


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



ysmonyog said:


> @topgear
> The CPUZ images are attached. (Do not know how to insert in this reply itself).
> In FSB-DRAM Ratio options "1:3" is not available
> The other options *1:3.33 *and *Auto* raise freq to 1767mhz which I think my memory module can not handle.



ok - set the ratio to 1:3.33 and your memory modules will run just fine at 1767 Mhz


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ok - set the ratio to 1:3.33 and your memory modules will run just fine at 1767 mhz



*bsod*


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ what's the Dram/Memory volt set in Bios ??


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ what's the Dram/Memory volt set in Bios ??



DRAM Voltage is set to AUTO (1.600V) in BIOS.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ you've corsair 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 ) - many have faced issue with the particluar ram kit like it's running fine at 1333Mhz but can't run at 1600Mhz - try set the DRAM volt to 1.7V under bios setting ( do it at your own risk ) and see if you can run them at ~1760+ Mhz speed


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I noticed that over-tightening the heatsink resulted in idle temps of 40 deg cel and load temps over 80 deg cel.

I am using Kama Flow 2 fans in push and pull config.

Loosened it up a bit and not idle temps are 33 and load temps are 74 max. PC is damn silent. Kept the Ultra Kaze at rear, keeping it off.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ you've corsair 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 ) - many have faced issue with the particluar ram kit like it's running fine at 1333Mhz but can't run at 1600Mhz - try set the DRAM volt to 1.7V under bios setting ( do it at your own risk ) and see if you can run them at ~1760+ Mhz speed



No, I wont take any risk.
Thanks topgear.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I wanted to clarify something as i am noob in overclocking.

I got my sig rig and i overclocked it. Not manually just automatically that my mobo utility provided. And i can see when i stress my cpu it went to 4.2 ghz. So i call it stable overclocked or something?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

i think u have enabled TPU feature in the mb which auto oced it 5ghz the turbo boost freq of ur processor is 3.7 so it is showing 4.2 on full load
oc'ing ur processor manually is also easy since it has an unlocked multiplier & u have an aftermarket cooler but do keep an eye on temps during load use core temp give it small increments & proceed


----------



## S_V (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Run Intel Burn Test , Linx or Prime95 ... While running any of the software make sure you keep an eye on Temps also.. Even OC is stable ,Too high Temps will lead you to BSOD....

But Learn Manual OC from Internet for that processor and the main advantage of Manual OC is that we can maintain LOW volts.. so Temps will be in control... 

SandyBride Overclock is very easy compared to Old Generation Processors.....


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 11, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

yes i used tpu so i can say it's overclocked or stable 4.2ghz is called overclocked? i tried that prime software n i got around 60'C temp!


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ looks like the 4.2Ghz OC is stable enough - go on next phase and OC the cpu to 4.5 Ghz - the cooler will handle it really well and if possible attach a second fan on the CM Hyper 212+


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 12, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

ahh maybe later but not for now cuz i m fully satisfied by my pc! but thx for suggestion n info . ohh forgot its 4.3 when fully stress with 1.3v.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Dude don't increase frequency any more with hyper212+.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> ^^ Dude don't increase frequency any more with hyper212+.



He can still push the proccy a bit with hyper 212+...


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



kapilove77 said:


> ahh maybe later but not for now cuz i m fully satisfied by my pc! but thx for suggestion n info . ohh forgot its 4.3 when fully stress with 1.3v.



great - just make a post with few more details about the OC and your overall system config ( read the first post of this thread ) so that I can include your OC on the list


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Yesterday had some leisure time so  i thought of hitting 4.5 @topgear can u please update my oc
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6108/6342042453_05f470f024.jpg
CPU4.5 (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/6342042383_67580c740e.jpg
Config (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Bigger pics


Spoiler



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6236/6342369935_86c704df67.jpg
CPU4.5 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr





Spoiler



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6096/6342369123_3001db2b28.jpg
Config by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@mithun_mrg

That Overclocking is awesome considering that processor... 
SO what's the Cooling solution you are using?

Also you need to put little bigger screen shots for better view...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks s_v i am using coolit eco R120(single fan)
will edit the post with bigger picsdone


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

can u run Cinebench11.5? 
Let me know the score please.....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ will update tomorrow


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ mithun_mrg - nice OC and you OC is now listed


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks Topgear
@s_v here is the cinebench result crashed twice at 1.376V then i cranked it up to 1.416 memory at 1.6 then is ran max temp was registered at 70C will try to hit 4.8 this weekend with that voltage if i can manage another fan in push pull config

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6107/6346297598_0f0ea1b54d.jpg
CPUZ by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6110/6345547673_3ae322452c.jpg
TEST RUN by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@mithun_mrg: awesome overclocking with 530. (specially considering your processor)


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ *mithun_mrg* - 70c is hot enough - if you want to get 300Mhz more speed then the heat generation will be more and it might need additional vcore - so before pushing the cpu speed/vcore any further take care of the cooling part.


----------



## S_V (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



mithun_mrg said:


> Thanks Topgear
> @s_v here is the cinebench result crashed twice at 1.376V then i cranked it up to 1.416 memory at 1.6 then is ran max temp was registered at 70C will try to hit 4.8 this weekend with that voltage if i can manage another fan in push pull config



Thanks mate... It's the reason why I asked you to run CineBench 11.5 ..It's very demanding and good choice to see your Processor Speed...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> @mithun_mrg: awesome overclocking with 530. (specially considering your processor)


thanks buddy


topgear said:


> @ *mithun_mrg* - 70c is hot enough - if you want to get 300Mhz more speed then the heat generation will be more and it might need additional vcore - so before pushing the cpu speed/vcore any further take care of the cooling part.


yes thats why i will do that after adding another fan to the cpucooler



S_V said:


> Thanks mate... It's the reason why I asked you to run CineBench 11.5 ..It's very demanding and good choice to see your Processor Speed...



ur welcome mate  it really is


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I have a question...I have Hyper 212 plus..and I did buy 2 CM Silent Green LED fans..but when I am using those in Push pull config, the RPM of both fans are 500 apart...The intake one runs at 1800 while the push one is running at 1200-1300...And I think it's not right..as it sort of creates a lot of air around the heatsinks..so is it normal or am I missing something...

Another thing..earlier my temp at idle was used to be 30 to 35C when I OC'ed it to 3.8-4.0 GHz...and now even at 3.2 it idles at 38C...what could be the issue...


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^
That much RPM delta should not make a world of difference. The thermal is a direct function of the vCore being pushed in. Did you increase the vCore.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 17, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I tried to..and it didn't boot up..I set it to 1.3V...
I was using OC'ed setup for almost a year now, it was all cool and good...and did a reassembly recently, and the temp increased after that...I think I have to check if the cooler is fitted properly..maybe it's too tight..

So u suggest I put the other fan back??

1 more thing with or without the other fan..the temps are the same..no diff at all..

The vcore is set to auto...and I have lowered the clocks to 3.2 now


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

For the fan RPM just disable the Smart/Automatic fan controll in bios options and let the fans run @ 100% speed.

If mounted properly a push+pull setup should reduce temp rather using a single fan.

Most of the chances the Cooler is not properly mounted on the top of the cpu or it could be the TiM which is making the temp difference - let the Tim some time to settle.

or else you can try some good Tim ( clean the the old Tim from cpu and heatsink ) and see if you can get any temp difference.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 17, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^exactly @Reaper_vivek get rid of the 3pin to 4 pin adapter supplied with the fans & disable smartfan rpm problem will be solved also dissemble the fan & clean the tim & reapply it & see


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 17, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I did the TiM part carefully..I use an aftermarket one from Cooler master..it cost me 500 bucks..forgot the name :s

Anyways, I'll disable smart fan now and see if there is a diff..
Is the fan speed issue because one is connected to the CPU fan adapter while the other to normal one?
As for the heat prob...I think it's the Cooler setup..maybe I used too much pressure in tightening the screws..as I kept pushing them..maybe I need to loosen them up a bit..

I am planning to go beyond my previous clock of 4.1GHz but am vary of the heat issue...maybe after my exams, I'll spend some time tinkering..


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Try not to use auto vCore. It 'may' push in too much. Keep lowering it, till you hit instability.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I found this pic of my 4GHz OC on my cooler...it was taken way back in feb...and it was my first OC(yay )...and that too at 1.28V Vcore..pretty sweet..

*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1635374


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ have a look at here 
Overclock3D :: Review :: Intel i5 760 Review :: Test Setup and Overclocking


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Had read that a while ago..but thanks for bringing it up...

I think I can reach more than 4.2 on my cooler too..Will tinker with it when the exams are over


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ will be waiting  for some extreme cpu clock speed


----------



## S_V (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Comments Please

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/cpuid.png

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/cachemem.png


*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2119907

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUZ.jpg

*Temps Testing with Heavy Volts than Necessary*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/04-Linx645GHZ.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/03-OC48_H100_linX.jpg

*Some Benchmarks* please compare them with yours...

*@4.8GHZ*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/05-Cinebench48.jpg

*@ 5 GHZ*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/06-Cinebench50.jpg


*CPUQueen*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUQueen.jpg

*PhotoWorxx*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUPhotowzz.jpg

*CPU Zlib*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUZlib.jpg

*CPU AES*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUAES.jpg

*CPU Hash*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUHASH.jpg



*3Dmark 11* really doesn't like OC Processor... But Winrar Does like it..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/12-3Dmark115GHZ.jpg

*But 3DMarkVantage Does too *
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/13-3dmarkvantage_CPU5.jpg


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ just one word "awesome"


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ S_V, try pushing for higher memory(6144) in LinX, use the latest linpack binaries, else you can't get a proper Gflops comparison, my system at stock(3.5GHz)*

*i.imgur.com/Ld2Of.png

*i.imgur.com/PSh2h.png

* I'm considering Gflops rating depend on available memory amount, if not then your Gflop rating is too low.


----------



## S_V (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@tkin...

I know my Glops is less ... I am not running LinX with AVX instruction sets. So that's one of the reason I am getting low Glops... It's not exactly the amount of RAM you have...

EDIT : Please check the following tests i have done, with your Processor also and let me know the scores... I saw immense performance in all applications as well as games in my PC..

@tkin...

here it is... with LINX with AVX sets... I ran with Stock for now....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/LinX_AVX.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Its ok, and you're not running on stock, cause on stock with all 4 cores engaged sandy is supposed to oc to 3.5Ghz NOT 3.8GHz. Here's Sandy Turbo:



> Turbo can provide a 400Mhz speed boost in single-threaded workloads, 300Mhz in dual-threaded workloads, 200Mhz in triple-threaded workloads, and 100Mhz in applications that utilize four threads or more.



PS: H100 is nice cooler btw.


----------



## S_V (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

yeah tkin... I meant stock in the sense default settings in the Bios and yes turbo is up when load... that's expected all the time....


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ congrats to be on the 5 Ghz Mark


----------



## S_V (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

S_V : Niceeeeeee!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I need some help...I am trying to push the 4.2GHz mark on my CPU..the thing is the computer never goes past POST once I manually change the Vcore..I tried all settings b/w 1.2-1.3...the rest are auto..I am stuck at 4.2GHz...

I know if I try Auto it will go somewhere near 1.39 to 1.4 which is catastrophic..so can some1 help me with these settings?
Bclk is 200(for now)
Multiplier 21
Ram at 1600 8xBclk


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^try lowering the ram freq & ratio also timing mode to 2T


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Phenom II X4 955BE running at 4 Ghz 

*i39.tinypic.com/t53ed1.png


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Mithun - Check ur temperature first - if ur doing 4.2 on air on i5 750 - youve probably hit the limit for air cooling on the cpu!! 

able to POST at 4.2G with i5 750 on consider urself "LUCKY"!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Errr..it is me who is doing it..I hit 65 at 4GHz..at 4.2 it isn't stable..I could listen to few songs...but as soon as I tried Prime 95 or OCCT for more than 2 mins I get a BSOD...
I can reach 4.4 on mine...but I need to do it from scratch..I never carefully played with the voltages..I just increased and decreased it as my liking and intuition..

I will try to get the PC stable at 4.2..and then push for 4.4 or 4.5..anything above that is a too far-fetched for my cooler..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^did u try what i suggested



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Mithun - Check ur temperature first - if ur doing 4.2 on air on i5 750 - youve probably hit the limit for air cooling on the cpu!!
> 
> able to POST at 4.2G with i5 750 on consider urself "LUCKY"!



read the posts carefully before commenting


----------



## S_V (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> Phenom II X4 955BE running at 4 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kewl.....

Did u run cineBench 11.5? If not Please run at your free time and post back here..


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ yep, Cinebench R11.5 benchmark is done and got 4.28 - I know this is kinda low but my current OS have many other software issues due to frequent software testings - will  install windows 7 64 bit and run cpu intensive benches


----------



## S_V (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Then looking forward to Bench Results


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Reaper_vivek said:


> Errr..it is me who is doing it..I hit 65 at 4GHz..at 4.2 it isn't stable..I could listen to few songs...but as soon as I tried Prime 95 or OCCT for more than 2 mins I get a BSOD...
> I can reach 4.4 on mine...but I need to do it from scratch..I never carefully played with the voltages..I just increased and decreased it as my liking and intuition..
> 
> I will try to get the PC stable at 4.2..and then push for 4.4 or 4.5..anything above that is a too far-fetched for my cooler..



My god u can boot @4.2? Dude get it stable at 4G - good enuf.... 
ive never done 4GHz!!! 

SPI madness!!!! 
Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition @ 3195MHz 1.6v

*i.imgur.com/D6Tom.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

I have Toshiba Sattelite L45 laptop purchased in aug, 2007.For past few days it gets repeatedly  hang while typing in Microsoft word or watching any 720P movie rip.How to overcome this situation?Guys any help.
*system configuration*
Intel Pentium T2310@1.46GHZ
1GB DDR2 667MHZ ram
120GB Sata HDD
Pioneer DVD RW
*Here's the CPUZ and real temp screenshot*
*i.imgur.com/8kRU7.png


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Tenida said:


> I have Toshiba Sattelite L45 laptop purchased in aug, 2007.For past few days it gets repeatedly  hang while typing in Microsoft word or watching any 720P movie rip.How to overcome this situation?Guys any help.
> *system configuration*
> Intel Pentium T2310@1.46GHZ
> 1GB DDR2 667MHZ ram
> ...



buy new 1!! 
u know what they say about old processors - if the latest atom is faster than ur old processor - its time to upgrade!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



Tenida said:


> I have Toshiba Sattelite L45 laptop purchased in aug, 2007.For past few days it gets repeatedly  hang while typing in Microsoft word or watching any 720P movie rip.How to overcome this situation?Guys any help.
> *system configuration*
> Intel Pentium T2310@1.46GHZ
> 1GB DDR2 667MHZ ram
> ...



re install the os with 1gb ram xp is recommended


----------



## Tenida (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^No, i can't install xp in this laptop.It cannot recognizes XP os cd.About the problem i just changed the *Dynamic CPU frequency mode * from dynamic to *always low*.Now the vcore is 0.950 v and temperature is didn't crosses above 65 degree Celsius.Now its stable to do daily works.
But to lowered the temperature more i think i have to clean the heatsink of the cpu.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> buy new 1!!
> u know what they say about old processors - if the latest atom is faster than ur old processor - its time to upgrade!!



Buying a new one will not solve my problem. 
For my kind of work this laptop is almost sufficient.And i have the powerful bumblebee for other heavy works


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/4406/capture6vi.png


----------



## S_V (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

hmm... Very nice Temps ......
looks like Killer cooler for that Price....


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@ Jaskanwar Singh - nice oc there


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



S_V said:


> hmm... Very nice Temps ......
> looks like Killer cooler for that Price....



thanks S_V.



topgear said:


> @ Jaskanwar Singh - nice oc there



thanks TP


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Rock on, Jas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

thanks skud


----------



## pramudit (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

My comp specs..... 

only gpu overclocked....

can some 1 plz help me with cpu overclocking.... no option for increasing fsb speed in bios....


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^ then you can't OC, better get a new mobo with OC support


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

intel really suxxx in the case of motherboard....


----------



## techbulb (Dec 31, 2011)

pramudit said:


> intel really suxxx in the case of motherboard....



Agreed


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@pramudit, but newer highend intel board supporting SB are better in terms of OC too


----------



## pramudit (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

hmmmmm....  but companies like Asus and MSI provide better features.....


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



pramudit said:


> hmmmmm....  but companies like *Asus and MSI provide better features*.....



For the extra bucks u pay..


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

a little update guys???
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2173035.png
5206.16 MHz
only limited by the cpu here.....


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ Nice  but is this the max limit that a 2500k cpu can reach with Air Cooling ??


----------



## CA50 (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@MegaMind, but from my experience, intel boards are usually on the high price in comparison to asus, MSi etc


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



CA50 said:


> @MegaMind, but from my experience, intel boards are usually on the high price in comparison to asus, MSi etc



That has changed with SB chipsets..

Eg :  


|
*Intel DH67BL*
|
*Asus P8H67-M-LX*
|
*Asus P8H67-M LE*
*USB 3.0*
|yes|no|yes
*Sata 3.0*
|yes|yes|yes
*DIMM slots*
|4|2|2
*Price*
 |5.4K|5.4K|6.6K


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> a little update guys???
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> *valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2173035.png
> 5206.16 MHz
> only limited by the cpu here.....



Wow! Power of a very good 53x chip


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> a little update guys???
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> *valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2173035.png
> 5206.16 MHz
> only limited by the cpu here.....



Did u check the stability??


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> Wow! Power of a very good 53x chip


51x actually......



MegaMind said:


> Did u check the stability??



vantage cpu test stable...so thats ok in my books...i run 24/7 @ 4ghz(1.19volts)


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^That great then.. Cooler used?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Nh-d14


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> 51x actually......



Ah! I thought that this is the same monster chip that you have bought from thebanik. :-/


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> Ah! I thought that this is the same monster chip that you have bought from thebanik. :-/



nope...that died thanks to CESC


----------



## Tenida (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> nope...that died thanks to CESC



What about CESC???


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^they just over volted my whole setup


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> nope...that died thanks to CESC



Sorry to hear that. I was surprised when you have said that your chip is 51x. I think your gigabyte motherboard & that chip most probably died at the same time due to this, right?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

yes.....the present mobo is definitely better than UD4...but am limited by a chip....and since no one i know can do a multi testing here...and wantz to trade chips am stuck for now.....


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 5, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

**N00b**

On my prev Intel DG31 mobo I had a core speed of 2600 MHz with Multiplier X 13 and Bus Speed 200 MHz *[FIXED]* and Rated FSB of 800 MHz .

I got a new Gigabyte G41MT-S2 mobo and values are 200X16 = 2600 at full load and with less load they switch to 200X6 = 1200. Is it due to some option in BIOS set to auto/default ?

In BIOS there's an option M.I.T which lets you tweak values - I haven't changed anything yet as I want to be sure of different terms used in Gigabyte boards.

What should be my next step ?

PS: This's my first OC and am trying to familiarize with the process any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 7, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

CPU : i5 2500k
Revision : D2
FSB X Multiplier : 47
Vcore Under Load : 1.351
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.336
Vcore set in bios : 1.34
Cooler : Venomous X

Motherboard : Asus P8Z68-V
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 0902

Ram : Gskill RipjawsX 2*4GB 1600MHz 
Latency : CL8
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.515(Auto)

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/47GHzstable.jpg

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2186364.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ nice OC  though the auto vcore is a bit too high the load vcore is good enough.

the difference between the auto vcore and load vcore indicates some huge vdrop - are you using the latest bios version ? Try manually setting the vcore if possible but as long as the test and real world cpu hungry apps are stable no need to worry too much.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 8, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ nice OC  though the auto vcore is a bit too high the load vcore is good enough.
> 
> the difference between the auto vcore and load vcore indicates some huge vdrop - are you using the latest bios version ? Try manually setting the vcore if possible but as long as the test and real world cpu hungry apps are stable no need to worry too much.



BIOS is the latest version TG.. Will check by dec. vcore in steps..

Update : 4.9GHz @1.4v..

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/49g14vCustom.jpg


----------



## coolgame (Jan 8, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

hey my cpu oc attempt.already submitted in HWBOT
*hwbot.org/submission/2184295_coolgame_superpi_core_i7_2600k_7sec_80ms


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> yes.....the present mobo is definitely better than UD4...but am limited by a chip....and since no one i know can do a multi testing here...and wantz to trade chips am stuck for now.....



im really puzzled by this... how exactly does this multi testing & trade thing work?!


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

5GHz & stable 

CPU : i5 2500k
Revision : D2
FSB X Multiplier : 50
Vcore Under Load : 1.4 
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.416
Vcore set in bios : 1.42
Cooler : Venomous X

Motherboard : Asus P8Z68-V
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 0902

Ram : Gskill RipjawsX 2*4GB 1600MHz 
Latency : CL8
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.515(Auto)

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/5GHz142vstable.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/5GHz142vIBT.jpg

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2187361.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ great - are you planning to go more


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks TG, the temps have reached 80 so not anymore..


----------



## S_V (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@MegaMind

Kewl mate... Welcome to 5ghz mark.... 

Did u run any benchmarks? If so please post them especially I really want to see the Cinebench 11.5 Score....


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Here goes,
Can't resist myself..

CPU : i5 2500k
Revision : D2
FSB X Multiplier : 52
Vcore Under Load : 1.508 
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.496
Vcore set in bios : 1.5
Cooler : Venomous X

Motherboard : Asus P8Z68-V
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 0902

Ram : Gskill RipjawsX 2*4GB 1600MHz 
Latency : CL8
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.5v

Temps were going way too high so took Cinebench screen shot...
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/Cine52GHz.jpg

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2190835.png


----------



## S_V (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

That's nice score mate... Thanks for posting.....


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Thanks S_V, did u try to go past 5GHz?


----------



## S_V (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*



MegaMind said:


> Thanks S_V, did u try to go past 5GHz?



Not yet..... was busy since Dec.... But Did 5 ghz ,check this one


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

Ya, had a look at that.. Temps are well within limits.. Expecting to see more from your monster..


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

here goes my Cinebench score 

*i44.tinypic.com/ou1urm.png


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^sweet one TG..


----------



## S_V (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

@TG

That score is now equal to i5 2400....


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ thanks guys


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 16, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

An update : 

CPU : i5 2500k
Revision : D2
FSB X Multiplier : 53
Vcore Under Load : 1.512 
Vcore at idle status in windows : 1.518
Vcore set in bios : 1.52
Cooler : Venomous X

Motherboard : Asus P8Z68-V
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 0902

Ram : Gskill RipjawsX 2*4GB 1600MHz 
Latency : CL8
Volt ( set in bios ) : 1.5v

Temps were freakingly high.. So did not do any stress test.

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Benchmark/SuperPI1Mnew.jpg

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2201614.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: CPU Overclock List & Discussion Thread*

^^ great 

@ *All* - Rules and the first post updated - from now on post according to the new rules only

here my Phenom II 955BE running at 4.4 Ghz 

CPU : Amd Phenom II X4 955 BE
Revision : C3
FSB : 226
Multiplier : 19.5
Vcore set in bios : 1.55v
Vcore on Cpu-Z : 1.536v
Cooler : CM Hyper 212
Additional notes If any : Not Stable  - Just to see how far it can reach with my rig 

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Chipset : 785G
Bios Version : F12a
Additional notes if any : 

Ram Type and Speed : DDR2 @ 904 Mhz
Timings : 5-5-5-18
Volt : 1.9
Additional notes if any :

*i41.tinypic.com/r20ni8.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

TP nice!!

megamind thats excellent oc! when are you going to submit that super pi to hwbot?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 20, 2012)

I get Bsod on 4.5ghz @ vcore 1.32 not while prime testing but while surfing web or watching so i increased it to 1.34v. So you guyz think it's ok voltage for that?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 20, 2012)

@kapil, every 2500k chip is diff. so u can't compare your OC & volt. with another 2500k...

So inc. the volt in 0.005 steps.. Until u get it stable..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 20, 2012)

will this qualify?
didn't knew about the new rule...
sumonpathak`s CPU Frequency score: 5033.03 mhz with a FX-8150
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2201313.png

discard if ya want


----------



## S_V (Jan 20, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I get Bsod on 4.5ghz @ vcore 1.32 not while prime testing but while surfing web or watching so i increased it to 1.34v. So you guyz think it's ok voltage for that?



Did you try "Phase control" with xtreme settings in Bios?


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> will this qualify?
> didn't knew about the new rule...
> sumonpathak`s CPU Frequency score: 5033.03 mhz with a FX-8150
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> ...



buddy, try to post in the format mentioned on the first page - here's the new new rules 



> *Rules : ( Updated on 17th Jan 2012 ) *
> 
> From now on You have to add a *CPU-Z screen shot of CPU, Memory and Mainboard tab along with your forum id / user name and date clearly visible on a notepad / wordpad window and post in the format mentioned below*
> 
> ...


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/qbiCP.jpg
*CPU :FX 8150
Revision :OR-B2
FSB/BCLK :200
Multiplier :25
Vcore set in bios :1.49
Vcore CPU-Z :1.5
Cooler :NH-D14

Additional notes If any :Wprime stable

Motherboard :Corsshair V Formula
Chipset :990FX
Bios Version :1003


Ram Type and Speed : DDR3 1600 
Timings :8-9-8-22
Volt :1.5
*


just a sneak preview...can do more


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ congrats for being the first BullDozer OCer of this the forum and that 5 Ghz OC using Air cooling is really awesome


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2012)

why do overclocking fails if i relax or tighten timings during oc?
i can only adjust ram speed. if i change timings it fails.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Feb 6, 2012)

^^change the command rate to 2T from 1T


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why do overclocking fails if i relax or tighten timings during oc?
> i can only adjust ram speed. if i change timings it fails.



It depends.... Sometimes for Running Tight Timings needs little extra volts for DRAM volts and for running Loose or Tight timings in Higher FSB needs Voltage too.... 



mithun_mrg said:


> ^^change the command rate to 2T from 1T



You can try this option too...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^change the command rate to 2T from 1T



tried, even this gives a oc fail error.



S_V said:


> It depends.... Sometimes for Running Tight Timings needs little extra volts for DRAM volts and for running Loose or Tight timings in Higher FSB needs Voltage too....
> 
> 
> 
> You can try this option too...



even in loose timing, like i now have 7-7-7-19 at 1289mhz at 3.5ghz at 1.5v vcore.
if i do 9-9-9-24, fail. however if i change memory speed, it is fine! timings tighten as memory speed decreases, but i cant manually change them during oc.
tried higher memory voltage for tighter timings but didnt work.

i am keeping FSB round about same.

shall i try with different BIOS? (currently latest)


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

You are using 6GB right? 3x 2GB? 
If it is try to remove one 2GB and try with 4GB... What's your default Timings and Speed of your RAM and Stock VOlts.. How much did u increased your memory Voltage?

I really like to see your BIOS images in OC section. Becoz there could be another option to maintain balance other than Memory and CPU Voltage.... Also what's the FSB and DRAM Ratio currently it is?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2012)

i use 2GB+4GB stick. 
tried removing and changing timings but didnt work. 

1st module - G.Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT
2nd module - G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL

both of them are rated 1.5v but mobo sets 1.6v. i tried 1.65v too but didnt work. 

here you go -
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/5234/p2060001.jpg
*img607.imageshack.us/img607/6858/p2060002.jpg
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/4056/p2060003.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
 hah looks like you are having the same problem like me.even i failed to tighten the timings of my vangeance 4GB ram by increasing the dram volt to 1.65 but pc boots but there won't be any display.then i have to open my cabby and clear the CMOS then it will work?why is it so guys?btw my mobo has dual BIOS.


----------



## S_V (Feb 6, 2012)

@Sukesh1090...

Its really Bad that you can't able to OC Vengeance Ram.. Actually Vengeance are quite Extra-Ordinary to OC... Example....with just 1.62v and loose Timings I can able to Achieve Stable 2133MHZ OC....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/cachemem-1.png

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/th_12213.jpg     *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/th_CineBenchSSD.jpg

@Singh

Try to Increase North Bridge Volt as you know it is related between Memory and Processor.. Also You have two different RAMs and unlikely to support OC . It's really Luck...

Try to Disable Bank Interleaving and see How it goes...(Only If you are using Both 2 and 4GB Rams).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
 any suggestions with overclocking it.i am using 4GB single stick.btw did you see any performance improvement with increase in ram speed?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ It depends on the platform and apps you will use


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
I use BIOS bro.jas has already posted its screenshot.mine is also same.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ I think there's some sort of misunderstanding from my end 

I thought you were asking whether performance improves with lower latency or higher memory speed.

BTW, AMD platform such as Phenom II responds better to higher mem speed more so try OCing using the FSB not only raising the multi - Increase in FSb will increase mem speed and latency too but use some benchmark apps and you will see improvement in performance as well


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
 k will try today evening when i get back from college.now i got practical exam in morning thats why i woke up early or else i wake up at 6:30.


----------



## S_V (Feb 7, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> any suggestions with overclocking it.i am using 4GB single stick.btw did you see any performance improvement with increase in ram speed?



I really can't suggest blindly without looking into complete BIOS of the Mobo. I am really concerned about your Hardware, If anything wrongly done with Volts. It might Burn your Hardware especially If we don't know what we are doing.

Regarding Performance , I saw difference compared to stock during Benchmarks and RAM dependent apps. But in overall you won't find much difference except in applications starting and closing. After all, it's 2133 mhz and compared to stock 1600mhz it's quite an BUMP in performance. You won't find much difference between 1333-1866mhz except in RAM applications.

I can suggest you one Thing is you can stop worrying about OC'ing your RAM unlike Processor it's not Much performance gain. IMHO.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2012)

S_V said:


> Try to Increase North Bridge Volt as you know it is related between Memory and Processor.. Also You have two different RAMs and unlikely to support OC . It's really Luck...
> 
> Try to Disable Bank Interleaving and see How it goes...(Only If you are using Both 2 and 4GB Rams).



ok will try.


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy one:- 

*imgur.com/Fg32H.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ really nice and the cooler is also doing a great job but if possible do some extended stability test with prime95/OCCT 

BTW, edit the post according to the rules ( you can also see it on the first page of this thread ) to get it listed.



> Rules : ( Updated on 17th Jan 2012 )
> 
> From now on You have to add a CPU-Z screen shot of CPU, Memory and Mainboard tab along with your forum id / user name and date clearly visible on a notepad / wordpad window and post in the format mentioned below
> 
> ...


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Small Update: 4.8GHz stable (slight date mismatch, hope it will be alright)

CPU : Intel Core i7 2600K
Revision : D2
BCLK : 100
Multiplier : 48
Vcore set in bios : 1.4v
Vcore on Cpu-Z : 1.382v to 1.4v
Cooler : CM N620
Additional notes If any : IBT throws an error showing overheating. The max temp of 81C in screenshot is under IBT. Under Prime it was stable with 76C max. 3dmark and cinebench was stable.

Motherboard : ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 0501
Additional notes if any : Yet to update the BIOS. 

Ram Type and Speed : DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz
Timings : 9-9-9-24
Volt : 1.5v
Additional notes if any : none


*imgur.com/4lWPA.jpg

*imgur.com/A4SPc.jpg


Next target 5GHz. Hope my cooler will be able to keep things under control.


----------



## S_V (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice mate.... Very nice

But with SB..... Prime95 is no more used. Majority are using IBT or LinX 64 with AVX for great stability Test


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, will recheck with IBT.

Barrier broken:- 

*imgur.com/ZbmcZ.jpg


*imgur.com/Fcma8.jpg


CPU : Intel Core i7 2600K
Revision : D2
BCLK : 100
Multiplier : 50
Vcore set in bios : 1.46v
Vcore on Cpu-Z : 1.45v to 1.46v
Cooler : CM N620 with stock thermal paste
Additional notes If any : Stable under all benchmarks.


Motherboard : ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 0501
Additional notes if any : Yet to update the BIOS.

Ram Type and Speed : DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz
Timings : 9-9-9-24
Volt : 1.5v
Additional notes if any : none


Under stress testing (IBT/Linx) temps are going over 80C, although during other benchmarks it remains in 75-77C under load. How far can I push it? Just to see the limit of the chip, not going to run at these settings 24/7.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ superb oc


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 16, 2012)

@Skud...LLC setting plz...


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

Will post detailed BIOS settings once I go home. Probably set it to Extreme.


----------



## S_V (Feb 16, 2012)

@Skud,,, 

Nice mate... But can u please run the LinX 64 with AVX set and let me know the Temps plz....   You are running without AVX ...hence very Low GLOPS...


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

Will do in the evening. 

*@topgear:*

One suggestion, mention the Vcore also in the list in the front page.

BIOS screens:-

*imgur.com/XR8la.jpg

*imgur.com/lLQex.jpg

*imgur.com/a63kO.jpg

*imgur.com/p7KV8.jpg

*imgur.com/jvmjf.jpg

*imgur.com/ENnXI.jpg


Temps are running a bit higher today. This is the slightly updated position:-

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2252015.png

OCing the RAM was the easiest, just select 1866MHz and set timings to Auto and it boots with 11-11-11-28. Presently running at 10-10-10-24. CL9 fails to boot. BCLK remains at 100.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

now what about hwbot skud?


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

Saturday. Yet to take a pic of my rig.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

oh..no problem


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2012)

Skud said:


> Will do in the evening.
> 
> *@topgear:*
> 
> One suggestion, mention the Vcore also in the list in the front page.



will mention mobo name and vcore both - but it will take some time


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

Take your time, no problem.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 17, 2012)

Recently done overclocking on my friend's PC

*CPU - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
Revision - PH-E0
Core voltage - 1.552 V
Default Core Speed - 3.2 GHz
Overclocked Core Speed - 4.118 GHz
Cooler - Cooler Master V8
Additional notes - Working fine on 3DS Max etc.

Motherboard - Asus Crosshair II Formula
Chipset - nForce 780a SLI

RAM - G.Skill
Frequency - 800 MHz (DDR2)
Total Memory - 4 GB

Graphics Card - MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK edition in SLI 
Sound Card - Creative X-Fi Titanium
Case - Cooler Master HAF 922
PSU - Antec Quattro 1200 W
*

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/3426/screenrkl.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2012)

nice ..  can you post the idle and load temps ?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 18, 2012)

hellknight said:


> Recently done overclocking on my friend's PC
> 
> *CPU - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
> Revision - PH-E0
> ...



try to push it more?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 18, 2012)

^We tried, but the thing is that it becomes unstable at 4.3 GHz. Maybe the board having an old chipset is responsible for it. 

@topgear

I'll try to post the temperature, but can't do it right away. Friend is out of town for a week.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 19, 2012)

that board is capable of much much more...u guys missing some setting me think...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 19, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^We tried, but the thing is that it becomes unstable at 4.3 GHz. Maybe the board having an old chipset is responsible for it.



You can aim for 4.5GHz.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2012)

@TP
add this in format -



> Submitted to ThinkDigit Forum @ hwbot?
> CPU Frequency overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## hellknight (Feb 19, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> that board is capable of much much more...u guys missing some setting me think...



I'll ask him to update the BIOS and try again. But the thing is that he is a animator & that is his main PC, so he refrains from experiments..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ButaB.jpg

I hope to do 7MHz higher after re-installing XP & BIOS update..!! B)


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does my psu affect overclocking i5 2500k?


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ nope


----------



## S_V (Mar 8, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> Does my psu affect overclocking i5 2500k?



Indeed...  When Overclocking CPU needs extra Power and PSU could able to Produce that Power Consistently. Power Factor and Ripple does effect while Overclocking. If PSU couldn't cope up with Power Demand from Components while OVerclocking the system Restarts or ends up with Damaged Components. 

Referring to your PSU.. yours is Super Fine to OC and Don't need to have second Thoughts. 

In OC concept, OC depends on your Proccy Chip, Mobo and RAM and ofcourse your choice of settings.

So PSU does matter in Overclocking too. Remember Gold,Sliver etc Certifications are for just for Quality and Efficiency but not for OC.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*CPU* : i5 2500k
*Revision* : D2
*FSB/BCLK* : 100MHz
*Multiplier* : 44
*Vcore set in bios* : 1.25v
*Vcore CPU-Z* : 1.256v
*Cooler* : CM Hyper 212 Evo
*Additional notes* : Rock stable. Idle temps 30-35, load temps ~50. Prime95 stress temps ~60, IBT stress temps <70.

*Motherboard* : Asus P8Z68V Gen3
*Chipset* : Z68
*Bios Version* : 301

*Ram Type and Speed* : DDR3 1600MHz
*Timings* : 9-9-9-24
*Volt* : 1.5v

Proof : CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Every info inc username and date is there.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

Updated .. and the load temps are good enough - you can push more if you want to


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 11, 2012)

S_V said:


> Indeed...  When Overclocking CPU needs extra Power and PSU could able to Produce that Power Consistently. Power Factor and Ripple does effect while Overclocking. If PSU couldn't cope up with Power Demand from Components while OVerclocking the system Restarts or ends up with Damaged Components.
> 
> Referring to your PSU.. yours is Super Fine to OC and Don't need to have second Thoughts.
> 
> ...



wow thanks that's clarify lot of things


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2012)

Guyz what is the option in bios which make my cpu use less clock on idle?


----------



## S_V (Mar 16, 2012)

Intel Speed Step or Look for EIST


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2012)

thx for help


----------



## aaruni (Mar 30, 2012)

Can we overclock CPU/GPU on a mac?


Hardware Overview:

  Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook5,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	3 MB
  Memory:	2 GB
  Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB51.007D.B03
  SMC Version (system):	1.32f8
  Serial Number (system):	W89042C01AQ
  Hardware UUID:	B39102BA-9C08-5C61-B375-81212825F7A8
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled



NVIDIA GeForce 9400M:

  Chipset Model:	NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
  Type:	Display
  Bus:	PCI
  VRAM (Total):	256 MB
  Vendor:	NVIDIA (0x10de)
  Device ID:	0x0863
  Revision ID:	0x00b1
  ROM Revision:	3385
  Displays:
Color LCD:
  Resolution:	1280 x 800
  Depth:	32-Bit Color
  Core Image:	Hardware Accelerated
  Main Display:	Yes
  Mirror:	Off
  Online:	Yes
  Quartz Extreme:	Supported
  Built-In:	Yes
Display Connector:
  Status:	No Display Connected


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2012)

Here goes my 5GHz Clocks...

*i.imgur.com/4UXYJ.jpg?1

CPU : Intel Core i7 2600K
Revision : D2
BCLK : 100
Multiplier : 50
Vcore set in bios : 1.47v
Vcore on Cpu-Z : 1.47v
Cooler : Venomous X paired 2K rpm CM R4's Push Pull with Thermal Fusion 400.
Additional notes If any : Stable under all benchmarks.


Motherboard : ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Z with 3203#Latest Bios
Chipset : Z68
Additional notes if any : Room Temperature was 35 C.

Ram Type and Speed : DDR3 @ 1600 Mhz
Timings : 9-9-9-24
Volt : 1.5v
Additional notes if any : none

Stress testing was done using Prime95. Temps are going over 80C under 100% load. I guess it was because of the idle room temperature. Also need some fine tunings & need to get familiar with the BIOS more deeply.

Proof: *CPU-Z 3.1 Validator*
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2314908.png


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ will update it tomorrow ... I think you need to get familiar with the *UEFI* more deeply 



aaruni said:


> Can we overclock CPU/GPU on a mac?



for cpu OC try using this or BSEL mod:
Exclusive: ZDNet overclocking tool enhances performance of Mac Pro | Mac | Tests & Technik | ZDNet.de

for GPU OC follow this 
9400m MacBook EXTREME Overclocking Guide. [C/GPU]


----------



## desiJATT (May 17, 2012)

Guys today I tried to unlock my AMD Phenom X4 960T to get its 2 hidden cores working, but I failed to do so. What I did was - 

>Core Unlocker to *Enabled*
>CPU Core Control to *Manual*
>Rebooted into BIOS 
>Enabled the two hidden cores from BIOS
>Rebooted
>Windows Logo appears but it doesn't boot.
>Booted again in BIOS
>Disabled last Core#5
>Rebooted again, but still didn't boot.

Does this mean the cores are not stable? When I disable the core unlock feature, it boots fine.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

^^ The unlocked cores must be unstable/faulty or try bumping up the cpu vcore and cpu-nb volt.

BTW, did you enabled unleashing mode / EC firmware to Hybrid state ?


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> for cpu OC try using this or BSEL mod:
> Exclusive: ZDNet overclocking tool enhances performance of Mac Pro | Mac | Tests & Technik | ZDNet.de
> 
> for GPU OC follow this
> 9400m MacBook EXTREME Overclocking Guide. [C/GPU]


but can we overclock macbook (late 2008). specs are in signature.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2012)

aaruni said:


> but can we overclock macbook (late 2008). specs are in signature.



Why do you need to?


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2012)

aaruni said:


> but can we overclock macbook (late 2008). specs are in signature.



follow the second link


----------



## aaruni (May 19, 2012)

but that doesn't work on the mac side of the system.....
hell.... it doesn't work on different user accounts.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 19, 2012)

hey I want my name added in the List


----------



## aaruni (May 19, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> hey I want my name added in the List



didn't get you man...



dashing.sujay said:


> Why do you need to?



Just to try it out.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 19, 2012)

I meant in the name of the AMD OCer List on page 1


----------



## MegaMind (May 19, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> hey I want my name added in the List



Post your Overclocks in _*this*_ format


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

^^ Thanks for mentioning it ... updated d3p's Oc on the main list - took more than a month ( overlooked it ) 



aaruni said:


> but that doesn't work on the mac side of the system.....
> hell.... it doesn't work on different user accounts.



I don't have much experience with mac and it's OS .. so can't help you much except providing appropriate links and another thing is there's not many OC apps exists for mac OS.



Tech_Wiz said:


> hey I want my name added in the List



make a post in this thread like this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1563331-post527.html


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2012)

CPU : i5 2500K
Revision : D2
FSB/BCLK : 104
Multiplier : 52
Overclocked frequency : 5408MHz
Vcore set in bios : 1.555v
Vcore CPU-Z : 1.556v(max.)
Cooler : Venomous X+2*Arctic cooling PWM 120mm

Motherboard : Asus P8Z68-V
Chipset : Z68
Bios Version : 3402

Ram Type and Speed : DDR3 1942MHz
Timings : 11-11-11-33
Volt : 1.6128v

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2396800.png

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/supernew.jpg

Cooling Setup,

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/640/image001kg.jpg

Look at the temps,

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/756/super32.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Post bigger screen shot please.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2012)

^^Can't, it gets resized automatically ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

How is that possible?


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2012)

*@Megamind:* Nice Benchmarks. Use imageshack or pastebin. They don't resize the images.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 8, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> CPU : i5 2500K
> Revision : D2
> FSB/BCLK : 104
> Multiplier : 52
> ...



Nice overclock . and you cooling system is awsome


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> *@Megamind:* Nice Benchmarks. Use imageshack or pastebin. They don't resize the images.



Thanks.. Edited.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ the cpu is running at what speed ??


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2012)

^^Oh, i didn't add that part.. 

Its 5408MHz.. 
Edited.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ ok .. thanks


----------



## aaruni (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a cool (and old) game, Virtua Fighter 2 (Virtua Fighter 2 - GameSpot.com). After I overclocked my system (bootcamp) it runs very fast, like too fast to be played. This did not happen instantly, i.e., a few weeks after the overclock. So is the only way to run it again at normal frame rate is to de-overclock my system?? Or is there any other solution?


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

if the game is really running fast due to OCing then why is the 1 week delay to gain the performance boost - Oced performance boost ( specially cpu ) in any apps and games can be noticed immediately - I think the performance boost you got due to driver update ( specially gpu ) and make sure the vsync option in turned on in games gfx option r some game has the option for limit the FPS at 30/60 soo that you don't feel like the game is running too fast


----------



## aaruni (Jun 24, 2012)

No, there were no driver updates (not to my knowledge anyways). And not just the gameplay, even the menu and everything too runs super-fast. And there is no FPS capping option in the game....


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

then check and enable the vsync option.


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, Today overclocked for first time. Not much coz i don't have aftermarket cooler right now. But planning for it.

C2D E7500 2.93 GHZ to 3.20 GHZ.

Did 30 min stress test with prime95 , played Gta iv and witcher 2, everything seems to be stable.

Didn't know much about overclocking , started learning today morning by google. What i did is to disable EIST and then Increased BUS SPEED to 286.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

Overclocked to 4Ghz. Running 24X7 totally stable. Gonna max out at 4.2GHz later..
Will be OCing RAM soon.

Overclocking for the first time..

Some guide for memory OCing please?


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ your mem modules has XMP profile - use that first.

@ Alok - post your pc config - ie PSU, mobo and ram modules type and speed - most important.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Alok - post your pc config - ie PSU, mobo and ram modules type and speed - most important.



oc speed : 3.20 GHZ
Processor : C2d E7500
PSU : Corsair GS600
MOBO : Asus p5kl-am\ps (G31)
RAM : 1 gb Kingston ddr2 800 mhz
GRAPHICS : Sapphire HD 6790 ddr5 (amd/ati)
stock coolers


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

value series mobos ain't so great when it comes to OCing - most of the time they don';t have cpu volt control/ cpu and ram ratio control etc. important settings and also no VRM heatsink - so don't go for more than 3.5 Ghz if you can manage proper cooling.

BTW, can you post a cpu-z screenshot of the memory tab.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 10, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/2B0WZ.jpg
4.2 Ghz
65 mins of browsing + videos + prime95


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2012)

Willing to OverClock Intel Core 2 Duo E4500.
Its manufacturer clock speed is 2.2ghz.
11 multipliers.
2MB L2 Cache.

Its running on Stock Fan , and it 4 years old.
I have placed a big Water-Cooler right in front of my CPU.  Yeah the cooler we use for keeping ourselves cool.! 

Is there any possibility of overclocking the CPU ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ you can't OC with the Intel mobo you have.


----------



## Alok (Jul 10, 2012)

@topgear if i go for a new mobo which can overclock intel e7500 upto 3.6 GHZ, suggest me some models and approx price.
Also i'll need a cooler , how much will it cost about?

Please tell me recommended max temperature on idle and 100% load (let prime95 for 10 min).



Rishi. said:


> I have placed a big Water-Cooler right in front of my CPU.  Yeah the cooler we use for keeping ourselves cool.!



this cooler may give unwanted humidity to your cpu and components.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2012)

Alok said:


> @topgear if i go for a new mobo which can overclock intel e7500 upto 3.6 GHZ, suggest me some models and approx price.
> Also i'll need a cooler , how much will it cost about?
> 
> Please tell me recommended max temperature on idle and 100% load (let prime95 for 10 min).
> ...



There is no water in the cooler , its Water-Pump has malfunctioned.

Sad to hear that it can not be overclocked from BIOS. Will it be worth to try overclocking using OS based application ?


----------



## Xai (Jul 10, 2012)

Mmm guys, know any good OC guide for beginners?

I went through *www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/07/how-to-overclock-the-intel-core-i5-2500k/1 for an introduction to Overclocking. Are there any other sites for step by step guide for i5 2500K.

I want to read up on OC-ing before deciding whether to go for a build around i5 2400 or i5 2500K (which will be more expensive).

I have Corsair TX650W and a Sapphire HD 6850 1GB - will this psu suffice?


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

The PSU is enough.

@ *sharang.d* - temps are OK - aim for 4.5 Ghz - keep an eye on temps - don't let it cross over 85c under prime95 test but if it's a 24*7 then 80c should be the limit temp for prime95 test.

@ Alok - first try to reach 3.6 Ghz with the mobo you have - for cooler look for Cm Hyper TX3 at ~1.35k.

@ Rishi - there's no siftware available to oc the cpu using the mobo you have.


----------



## Alok (Jul 11, 2012)

@topgear ok, now what i saw that when i set bus speed above 285 , system won't start(not even post).I googled and got idea to set my ram to 667 , now i can go further but tell me , is this going to slow ram?

Currently at *3.41 GHZ* 

One more question, before overclocking my fsb:ram was 2:3 but now its at 4:5. Is it ok ?

It seems now i can push cpu frequency "very far" after reducing ram clock. But i won't go above 3.4 ghz coz i don't have aftermarket cooler.



topgear said:


> @ Alok - first try to reach 3.6 Ghz with the mobo you have.



i tried at *3.69 GHz*(333 bus speed) and system started as it should. Idle temp were 37-40 'c. But i reverted back coz i don't want trouble.

and i "didn't" touched vcore voltage yet and don't want since i heard it generates more heat.

_________________________

Ok here is my report >

*Oc clock= 3.41 ghz
fsb:ram=4:5
Intel c2d e7500
Asus p5kpl-am/ps
1 gb ram ddr2
Sapphire hd6790 ddr5
stock intel heatsink


did prime95 blend 512k test for 15 min> at 100% load temperature were constant 74-64(real temp 3.70)

after self-test 512k temperature were increasing about 75'c. I closed it then. 

I use it for gaming at 1366x768, and don't think that heavy and stressful as Prime95.

played witcher 2, gta iv , street fighter iv , resident evil 5. Everything is fine.*

*i49.tinypic.com/4rypm9.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ *sharang.d* - temps are OK - aim for 4.5 Ghz - keep an eye on temps - don't let it cross over 85c under prime95 test but if it's a 24*7 then 80c should be the limit temp for prime95 test.



I'm fine with 4.2 for now 
Would do more but it's not required 

I wana do some RAM overclocking but no one tells me how


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

Alok said:


> @topgear ok, now what i saw that when i set bus speed above 285 , system won't start(not even post).I googled and got idea to set my ram to 667 , now i can go further but tell me , is this going to slow ram?



not much - the incresed CPu speed and FSB will compensate it 



> Currently at *3.41 GHZ*
> 
> One more question, before overclocking my fsb:ram was 2:3 but now its at 4:5. Is it ok ?



completely.



> It seems now i can push cpu frequency "very far" after reducing ram clock. But i won't go above 3.4 ghz coz i don't have aftermarket cooler.
> 
> i tried at *3.69 GHz*(333 bus speed) and system started as it should. Idle temp were 37-40 'c. But i reverted back coz i don't want trouble.
> 
> and i "didn't" touched vcore voltage yet and don't want since i heard it generates more heat.



if you go above 3.4 Ghz now you need to do lot more stability testing using prime95 small FFT test at-least for an hour but before doing any such thing nte that you need a after market cooler and your mobo has no VRM region heatsink - so it's kinda risky. The best possible way to remain within safe zone is to find the max possible stable clock with default cpu vcore 



> Ok here is my report >
> 
> *Oc clock= 3.41 ghz
> fsb:ram=4:5
> ...


*

looks good.




			did prime95 blend 512k test for 15 min> at 100% load temperature were constant 74-64(real temp 3.70)

after self-test 512k temperature were increasing about 75'c. I closed it then. 

I use it for gaming at 1366x768, and don't think that heavy and stressful as Prime95.
		
Click to expand...


prime95 temps looks a little higher but this may be due to stock cooler or some issue with Realtemp - use hwinfo for load cpu temp.




			played witcher 2, gta iv , street fighter iv , resident evil 5. Everything is fine.
		
Click to expand...

*


> *i49.tinypic.com/4rypm9.jpg



gaming temps are good but as I said use hwinfo and play BFBC2 - this will stress test your cpu and the OC too.


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> not much - the incresed CPu speed and FSB will compensate it
> completely.


nice, thank you.


topgear said:


> if you go above 3.4 Ghz now you need to do lot more stability testing using prime95 small FFT test at-least for an hour but before doing any such thing nte that you need a after market cooler and your mobo has no VRM region heatsink - so it's kinda risky. The best possible way to remain within safe zone is to find the max possible stable clock with default cpu vcore



yes i'll do everything to stay on default vcore. 
I'm planning for Coolermaster tx3 as you suggested, its only 1.4k.
what vrm ? Its for gpu cooling? Please explain.



topgear said:


> prime95 temps looks a little higher but this may be due to stock cooler or some issue with Realtemp - use hwinfo for load cpu temp.


 yes it seems due to stock cooler. Ok will test with hwinfo.

So what i understood so far that increasing bus speed won't generate that much heat but increasing vcore a little will significantly affect it. Ok ! I will try to get most stable clock without increasing vcore.

And i disabled C1E and EIST, fine? (i think these are just for power saving)

Thanks again for your help Topgear. I'm learning very fast.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jul 15, 2012)

^ Staying at default Vcore is good but I dont think you're going to have any problems if you go a little bit over it.... I could get to a stable 3.1GHz(from 2.7GHz) on a 65nm AMD Dual Core using Asus 780G and VRM's were not compromised. Anyways on stock heatsink u shud be able to do anything between 3.5 & 3.8Ghz using that proc... depending on how much are you pushing and the cpu ofcourse...

Only reason to stick to default Vcore is that you have an MSI motherboard.

VRM - They provide power to CPU.... GPU have their own VRMs...


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> ^ Staying at default Vcore is good but I dont think you're going to have any problems if you go a little bit over it.... I could get to a stable 3.1GHz(from 2.7GHz) on a 65nm AMD Dual Core using Asus 780G and VRM's were not compromised. Anyways on stock heatsink u shud be able to do anything between 3.5 & 3.8Ghz using that proc... depending on how much are you pushing and the cpu ofcourse...
> 
> Only reason to stick to default Vcore is that you have an MSI motherboard.
> 
> VRM - They provide power to CPU.... GPU have their own VRMs...



yeah , since i don't have aftermarket cooler ; only reason for not increasing vcore . Coz it leads to more heat.

Btw my cpu is 45nm.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

^^7500 is a great cpu and with proper mobo and good cooling they are known to go over 4 Ghz easily 

AMD and Intel cpus have differnt volt tolerance level - AMD cpus can work with 1.55V with air cooling but for the Intel C2D cpus you should not go over 1.4v though more is possible using air cooling ( but do these at your own risk )

Here's a pic of cpu VRMs ( the little black boxes - 6 on pics )

*www.ixbt.com/mainboard/msi/dka790gx/vrm.jpg

here 's with passive cooling ie heatsink :

*techreport.com/r.x/p67-mobos/asus-socket.jpg

how far a cpu can be Oced depends on the cpu and the mobo's VRM quality, quantity and if the VRMs have proper cooling or not and not to mention a good PSU and cpu cooler.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 4, 2012)

System specs are in signature.
4.2 GHz OC with -.050 offset and LLC to auto. Din't touch any other voltages. Just changed the phase control and duty cycle settings to extreme. Vcore under full load with prime95 stays at 1.230v. At idle it drops down to around .9v  . Do I need to keep an eye on individual cores VID voltage also or just the Vcore? I am using HWiNFO to monitor.

Just done IBT high stress 20 cycles test. No issues till now. Prime95 Blend test running at the moment. If I am stable for lets say 3-4 hours then I will aim for 4.3. I just want to reach as high as possible without manually messing up with voltages.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 4, 2012)

^You don't need to change voltage for such a low OC anyway.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ I had to change it coz on everything to auto vcore was going around 1.290-1.3v which i thought was way too high for this kind of OC so played around with offset settings..


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the same 4.2 OC and I get 1.3 VCore as well on everything auto. I don't think auto settings would let it go to the higher side. Let's wait for someone else's input though


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ 





> I don't think auto settings would let it go to the higher side



if you are talking about the cpu speed well you can go higher even with auto setting - the vcore will be increased with cpu speed increment ( upto a limit depends on mobo model and bios though ) so it's better to play manually with cpu vcore setting to find the optimum cpu vcore for a specific cpu speed.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 5, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I have the same 4.2 OC and I get 1.3 VCore as well on everything auto. I don't think auto settings would let it go to the higher side. Let's wait for someone else's input though


This is what was happening with me. 1.3v for 4.2 was way too high IMO. So I played with offset settings. Now when my CPU is under 100 percent load LLC kicks in and vcore stays around 1.224 and when on idle its around .912. Although I think because of this Idle vcore my system is showing symptoms of instability. There is no problem in 100% load condition but when you are doing menial tasks then this can trigger a crash. no BSODs yet but I think its gonna happen soon. I am gonna try 1.23 manual vcore and LLC to auto and see what happens.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been running 4.2ghz for a month now with auto vcore. No BSODs.
I trust my asus


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 5, 2012)

try 1.26V with llc extreme/high...


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 5, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> I've been running 4.2ghz for a month now with auto vcore. No BSODs.
> I trust my asus


at 4.2 with everything on auto BSOD was never a problem. The problem was high vcore when it wasnt required for such low OC. Thats why i changed vcore manually. When I tried -.050 offset with everything else on auto stress testing went fine bt menial tasks like browsing etc were showing symptoms of a crash(mouse starts to lag etc etc. No BSOD yet). So i have manually changed vcore to 1.23 and LLC to auto. Its stable till now. Blend test has been running for 2 hrs and no errors yet. IBT high stress test also went fine. Lets see what happens. If this goes fine then i may try for higher clocks(4.4-4.5)


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

^By BSOD i meant including all other kinds of problems. I mean even when CPU is on full load @ 4.2 + auto vcore I don't get any of the symptoms you mentioned.. so I didn't manually change vcore.
Maybe it has got something to do with the rest of our hardware?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ possibly yes plus different chips behave differently. Whats your vcore under full load? But i have to agree with you on one point that asus really has optimised all the auto settings brilliantly.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

^1.334V max when running prime95


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ thats pretty high I think for 4.2 OC. You can goto 4.4-4.5 with that much vcore(maybe even more if you have a good chip). Same was happening with me. My vcore on everything on auto was going around 1.3v thats why I set it manually and its stable. helped me to get my temps down as well. Now with prime95 running vcore stays at 1.2 max.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

^What max CPU temp are you gettin with ur setup during prime95 Blend test?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ Hottest core=58-59
coolest core=52(core 0 or 1st core)
core package= 57-58
cpu tcase temp= 46
Ambient temperature here is 28-30
These temps are after 1.5 hrs of prime95 blend test.
Add 5-8 degrees more for IBT testing.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

^Those are really good temps for 4.2
What's your ambient temp?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ As mentioned above 28-30 degrees. Whats your core temps at max load? Also mention the ambient temperature please.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

30C ambient
65C Max temp on prime95
I should try lowering Vcore like you did to get lower temp but the thing is that CPU is never on full load so im not really worried about the temp @ 4.2GHz
What's your idle temp?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 6, 2012)

^If 65C is the core temp and not the cpu tcase temp then I think you don't need to do anything but yes lowering vcore will surely help with temps.

Well idle temps are whole other story. 2 cores stay at 42 while the other two stay around 33-35. At first i thought i have made some mistake in either installing HSF or applying TIM. So I redid all of that 3 times and still the same result. But since load temps were perfectly fine so I don't care about idle temps much. Cpu Tcase idle temp is around 32 if ambient is 26-28 and 34-35 if ambient is around 28-30.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

I just wanted to know performance of your Cooler so asked about your CPU idle temp 
Also where to view CPU tcase temp? The one we see in ASUS Suite?

My idle never goes beyond 40 
Hovers around 35 most of the time..


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 6, 2012)

yes thats the one or the one you see in HWiNFO under nuvoton section. Will try 4.5 tomorrow then it will be a real test for this cooler as vcore will surely go beyond 1.3


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay thanks.
Ran prime95 Blend test for 36mins.
Max values recorded:
Cpu tcase -> 51C
Max core -> 71C
Vcore -> 1.344

Are these values okay?


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

Everything is ok as long as its below 75c, period. And 80 would be danger line, 85 is max  limit for insane ocs.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 6, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Okay thanks.
> Ran prime95 Blend test for 36mins.
> Max values recorded:
> Cpu tcase -> 51C
> ...


For that vcore and hyper 212 evo I think you are fine there 
I don't know why but Intel recommends to monitor tcase temp and to keep it below 72.6 degrees max for i5 2500k. But if the core is getting hot beyond its limit then what good is tcase even if its below the max limit? I don't understand the logic behind their this particular recommendation.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ even I don't and Intel has no interest in publicly reveal it's cpu's core temp and same goes for AMD as well - why not cpu manufacturers are interested in specify tjmax ( cpu core ) temp is a great mystery to me  and it's really a PITA to find the accurate tjmax temp of a cpu.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 9, 2012)

How's this?


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4WdHJ.jpg


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ Just about perfect . You can still lower your vcore but your temps are great for your cooler and that vcore


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 10, 2012)

The thing is that I have decided I will never touch any kind of voltage option before buying the PC and I'm definitely gonna follow it 
So yeah this is my final OC. Won't OC the CPU any more. Working on RAM OC now *devil* 

Also you are right the kind of cooling my Hyper 212 EVO gives is really good. Didn't even buy an extra fan. Just with the single stock fan 
Maybe its the overall effect of the ventilation inside the cabinet.
I have the members here to thank for that of course. Corsair 400R and especially the Silverstone air penetrator 120mm are doing their job wonderfully


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 10, 2012)

^ yes I think your cabinet is definetly helping alot. In my cabinet everything is looking too cramped. As if everything has been just squeezed. Will think about going for a better cabinet in a month or two maybe. My front intake fan only cools down HDDs. I don't think even a bit of air from it comes to the actual area of all vital components. Ordered this fan from flipkart Cooler Master 90 CFM LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com . Got it yesterday but the screws provided withit just don't fit into the holes provided on the fan. I guess i will have to get it replaced or look for screws that do fit into it.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys I have some free time over the next few days and I wanna OC my CPU manually this time. I have already OC'ed (haven't applied the settings however) from my BIOS up to 3.7 GHz rock stable, with the lowest voltage and other modified settings. But I wanna OC it further, maybe 4.0 GHz if it's possible with my basic Hyper 212+. So firstly what software should I use? And as far as I remember I used Prime95 tests to check temp and stability, shall I keep using that or a better app is preferred? I will at first apply the settings of my 3.7 GHz OC and then tweak from there as needed.

Thanks in adv.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp;amp; Discussion Thread*

Hyper 212+ is a good enough cooler for 4Ghz.
Prime95 is generally considered "the" software for testing the overclock. You could even turn to Intel Burn test later 

You have a good cabinet as well. Maybe start with cleaning/dusting all the fans/vents and the components 
1 day for cleaning and the remaining for overclocking 



rohit32407 said:


> the screws provided withit just don't fit into the holes provided on the fan. I guess i will have to get it replaced or look for screws that do fit into it.



Even I ran into problems with fitting fans 
The thing is that there's no threading in the cabinet at first. Threading happens as and when you put in the screws for the first time.
Check if your cabinet came with extra fan screws


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, sure. I will clean my cabby and components today. Excluding today I will have another 3 full days free, that'd do I guess. Still I need to know the software with which I can start working with.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yea, sure. I will clean my cabby and components today. Excluding today I will have another 3 full days free, that'd do I guess. Still I need to know the software with which I can start working with.


I am not sure whether it would be possible to achieve 4.0 ghz on i7 950 with hyper 212+. Sandy bridge would have easily gone to 4.2-4.3 on your cooler not so sure about i7 950 though. Let others give their inputs maybe they can help you out with much more specific answer.

*@Sharang.d* The screws provided are fit for my cabinet, the problem is with the holes on the frame of fan. Either the holes are too small or the screws are too big. Its plastic body, so I don't wanna wrestle with it. I will check if there were any extra screws provided with the cabinet. I already have one same fan fitted as rear exhaust and there were no issues with fitting that one. But these srews with this same new fan look different and they definetly don't fit. If nothing works then I will have to use flipkarts 30 days replacement(which I swear is one of the best thing about flipkart).


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

^^ it's possible to reach ~4 Ghz but with Hyper 212+ high load temps would be an issue but if i_thehappy_ has a D0 stepping cpu then he can reach 4 ghz with much less voltage and that should keep the cpu cool but still that may not be enough for core i7 950 @ 4 Ghz and Hyper 212+ - Op may get temps as high as 80-90c with stress test apps.



ithehappy said:


> Yea, sure. I will clean my cabby and components today. Excluding today I will have another 3 full days free, that'd do I guess. Still I need to know the software with which I can start working with.



use Prime95 small FFT test or IBT and for temp monitoring use Hwinfo.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2012)

@TG- Thanks pal. But what's D0 stepping CPU?
And I asked for a software with the help of which I'll be able to 'overclock' and change other settings, like voltage and all. I know about Prime and HWInfo 

TIA.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

^Software overclocking gives at most 10% more overclock.
You're better off using your BIOS.

You can get to know your "Stepping" from the 1st tab in CPU-z


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @TG- Thanks pal. But what's D0 stepping CPU?
> And I asked for a software with the help of which I'll be able to 'overclock' and change other settings, like voltage and all. I know about Prime and HWInfo
> 
> TIA.



for software try Asus AI Suite II


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @TG- Thanks pal. But what's *D0* stepping CPU?


Version.  CPU-Z can tell you the stepping of the processor you have.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> I am not sure whether it would be possible to achieve 4.0 ghz on i7 950 with hyper 212+. Sandy bridge would have easily gone to 4.2-4.3 on your cooler not so sure about i7 950 though. Let others give their inputs maybe they can help you out with much more specific answer.



4GHz in 950 with hyper 212+ isn't possible. You shouldn't even try it. 3.5 is the max limit upto which you may push your 950. I would ay 3.4 is the safe limit.

P.S. I can see everywhere in this forum that people are tallking about overclocking frequency without mentioning the architecture they are talking about. For example, that post which promopted you in posting this was most prolly referring to sandybridge overclocking. Stop this practice for maintaining good quality of discussion.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes i agree with you. I searched through google and many other forums before replying to him. All i could find was that trying to reach 4.0 ghz on i7 950 with hyper 212+ was not a good idea but since I wasn't sure hence the text you have quoted. I would have advised to stay around 3.5 but he said he already had a 3.7 ghz stable overclock, so I didn't comment on it.

P.S. yes the post above mine suggested that 4.0ghz was easily achievable but when I looked at the signature of OP i saw a totally different processor than sandy bridge thats why i replied like that. OP also didn't mention his processor in his post so I assumed that the processor in his signature is the one he is asking about.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 13, 2012)

ico said:


> Version.  CPU-Z can tell you the stepping of the processor you have.



"stepping" or "revision" would be more appropriate


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 4GHz in 950 with hyper 212+ isn't possible. You shouldn't even try it. 3.5 is the max limit upto which you may push your 950. I would ay 3.4 is the safe limit.


If you've read my post I had clearly stated that I successfully overclocked to 3.7 using my bios, temp was within limitation too. So I thought if I could push further.
And I don't get your Sandybridge comment. Are you saying this topic is only for SB CPUs?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



rohit32407 said:


> System specs are in signature.
> 4.2 GHz OC with -.050 offset and LLC to auto. Din't touch any other voltages. Just changed the phase control and duty cycle settings to extreme. Vcore under full load with prime95 stays at 1.230v. At idle it drops down to around .9v  . Do I need to keep an eye on individual cores VID voltage also or just the Vcore? I am using HWiNFO to monitor.
> 
> Just done IBT high stress 20 cycles test. No issues till now. Prime95 Blend test running at the moment. If I am stable for lets say 3-4 hours then I will aim for 4.3. I just want to reach as high as possible without manually messing up with voltages.


Tried -0.50 offset like you and my temp under load went down by 5 whole degrees!

4.2Ghz with 1.264Vcore and 60 degrees temp.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> If you've read my post I had clearly stated that I successfully overclocked to 3.7 using my bios, temp was within limitation too. So I thought if I could push further.
> And I don't get your Sandybridge comment. Are you saying this topic is only for SB CPUs?



what's the load temp you are getting at 3.7 Ghz ( and vcore  ?? ) - 4 Ghz - well many have not reached that much without overheating issues ( core i7 950+ Hyper 212+ combo ) but if your's is a very good cpu chip ( High binned chips ) and has no heating issues you might be the one who would take the core i7 950 to 4 Ghz using Hyper 212+ - ready to set a new record ?  and this thread is for any ( OCable ) cpu .


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



sharang.d said:


> Tried -0.50 offset like you and my temp under load went down by 5 whole degrees!
> 
> 4.2Ghz with 1.264Vcore and 60 degrees temp.


Nice! yes the temps will go down for sure as your under load Vcore has dropped down by almost .1v . But if you see signs of crashes while doing menial tasks like browsing etc. try setting 1.26v manually and then reduce vcore gradually to find the lowest stable vcore. Main problem for me while using offset was that when it was under full load it ran smoothly but when I was doing lite tasks like browsing or watching videos etc I could see sign of crashes. I guess it has something to do with the drop in vcore while its idle.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> If you've read my post I had clearly stated that I successfully overclocked to 3.7 using my bios, temp was within limitation too. So I thought if I could push further.
> And I don't get your Sandybridge comment. Are you saying this topic is only for SB CPUs?



No. I meant to say that when anyone is talking about overclocking, he should mention the architecture of the processor while posting about overclocking limit. Cause different architecture have different overclocking procedure and different amount of heat emission. Thus different type of cooling is needed for  different architecture. So just pointing out the architecture while posting about OC'ing will help everyone to understand the topic and discussion properly.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



rohit32407 said:


> Nice! yes the temps will go down for sure as your under load Vcore has dropped down by almost .1v . But if you see signs of crashes while doing menial tasks like browsing etc. try setting 1.26v manually and then reduce vcore gradually to find the lowest stable vcore. Main problem for me while using offset was that when it was under full load it ran smoothly but when I was doing lite tasks like browsing or watching videos etc I could see sign of crashes. I guess it has something to do with the drop in vcore while its idle.


Hmm..
anyway I've set offset to -0.055 @ 4.3GHz now
Ran Intel Burn Test(High), Prime95, Unigine Heaven, 3D Mark 11, MaxxxMem2, HyperPi. Temp never even crossed 70 C 
Everything's stable


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



sharang.d said:


> Hmm..
> anyway I've set offset to -0.055 @ 4.2GHz now
> Ran Intel Burn Test(High), Prime95, Unigine Heaven, 3D Mark 11, MaxxxMem2, HyperPi. Temp never even crossed 70 C
> Everything's stable


As long as everything is stable, enjoy! but in case you see any signs of crash while doing normal tasks like browsing etc. try what I have told you in my last post. What is your idle vcore? Is speedstep enabled?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

^Idle Vcore is 0.926V
Yes EIST is enabled.
No crashes even when idle.

@All why isn't there any option to set VCCIO in my BIOS? I can see only VCCSA.
Need to increase VCCIO to OC my ram. Help will be appreciated.
Could not find VCCIO setting in both 1204 as well as 1506 BIOS version. Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO

Also it's 4.3Ghz and not 4.2GHz


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

Gonna OC to 4.4/4.5 Ghz next week 

What's the appropriate VCore for it?


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ start with 1.3v and try to find the most stable voltage ( usually 1.35v / 1.365v ) but don't go over 1.4v


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



sharang.d said:


> Gonna OC to 4.4/4.5 Ghz next week
> 
> What's the appropriate VCore for it?



4.4 with Hyper 212 EVO? I doubt it in Indian weather.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ I'm running Core i5 3570K on CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 4.2 GHz safely.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp;amp; Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> 4.4 with Hyper 212 EVO? I doubt it in Indian weather.



I'm running at 4.2GHz(with max temp of 70 with stress tests) as of now so I don't think 4.3/4.3 will be much of a problem. EIST manages everything well 
Also cool season going on as of now ;P



topgear said:


> ^^ start with 1.3v and try to find the most stable voltage ( usually 1.35v / 1.365v ) but don't go over 1.4v



Okays will try, thanks!


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 24, 2012)

UPDATE:
4.4GHz! 
Vcore offset = -0.06V



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/r4JUf.jpg
Right click->Open image in new tab


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2495654.png

4.4 GHz OC achieved quite easily. Temps are at around 60 degrees with prime95 blend tests. Will post with whole screenshots and everything after achieving 4.6 or 4.7. Will try that tomorrow. For now all i can say is that i absolutely love this processor. I mean overclocking with this one is a real breeze.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 31, 2012)

Because running a single cpu-Z version is too mainstream...

*www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1355&d=1346426607

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2495940.png

CPU : Core i5 3570K ES
Revision : E0
FSB/BCLK :100
Multiplier :48
Vcore set in bios :1.39
Vcore CPU-Z :1.392
Cooler : NH D14
Additional notes If any : Engineering Sample

Motherboard :Maximus V Formula
Chipset : Z77
Bios Version : 0502



I HATE IVY BRIDGE!!!!!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 1, 2012)

le sigh....someone update this


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ do me a favor and post in this format though you may skip posting a screenshot with name as we all know you're a experienced OCer.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 2, 2012)

whoopsie...updated....


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ updated ..

BTW, why do you hate IB cpus ??


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 3, 2012)

You didn't list mine!


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

do me a favor and post in proper format the OC you want to be listed - for eg : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1563331-post527.html


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ updated ..
> 
> BTW, why do you hate IB cpus ??


clocks very bad on air.....4.8Ghz...u efffin kiddin me?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ Whats the max you could reach on SB on air cooling ?


----------



## Mr.V (Sep 3, 2012)

IDk but my bulldozer goes upto 5.0 on my HyperX 212


----------



## Skud (Sep 3, 2012)

5 GHz is pretty easy on SNB, even a 2k cooler like Hyper 212 or N260 is enough provided you have the other factors right.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp;amp; Discussion Thread*

That's fine enough then. i5 3570k can go to 4.8 GHz on those 2k coolers (factors right clause here as well  ) .
Sumon da did 4.8 GHz with D14... I'll try to put my 3570K to 4.8 GHz over the weekend on Hyper 212 Evo. I don't think it would be big trouble as I'm running it on 4.6 GHz comfortably right now.



Here is my current OC

CPU : I5 3570K
Revision :  E1
FSB/BCLK :  100
Multiplier :  46
Vcore CPU-Z :  1.336 V
Cooler :  Hyper 212 Evo with 2 fans (push-pull config)

Motherboard :  ASUS Maximus V Gene
Chipset :   Z77
Bios Version :  0602

Ram Type and Speed : G.Skill Sniper 1600 MHz
Timings : 9-9-9-24
Volt : Default

Graphic Card : Asus Radeon HD7950 DC II
GPU Clock:  800
Mem : 1250

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-74N5fHC7MR0/UETL-So07oI/AAAAAAAAEZo/mEwvHAmB-k0/s1152/CPU_i5_357-k_4.6GHz_normal_volt.jpg


----------



## Skud (Sep 3, 2012)

When you are _just_ overclocking there's a huge difference between 4.8 GHz & 5 GHz.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 3, 2012)

my ES is pretty bad 
in SB i could go 5.2Ghz


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

Can somebody lend me his D14 please . I'm unable to gather enough willpower to buy one right now.



Skud said:


> When you are _just_ overclocking there's a huge difference between 4.8 GHz & 5 GHz.



Agreed... and SB@5GHz will be as good as IB@4.8GHz.


----------



## Skud (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't buy. You are not going to get 2x cooling or 2x overclocking by spending 2x over your present setup.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> clocks very bad on air.....4.8Ghz...u efffin kiddin me?





sumonpathak said:


> my ES is pretty bad
> in SB i could go 5.2Ghz



IB cpus ain't great OCers on Air - it's a known fact but you need less voltage to get ~4.8Ghz compared to SB cpus.

Now talking about OC where even a single Mhz counts to set record things like this really matters greatly.



Mr.V said:


> IDk but my bulldozer goes upto 5.0 on my HyperX 212



care to share this with more details here ??


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 27, 2012)

I was playing Battlefield 3 yesterday, everything maxed(Ultra). Game was running smooth most of the time. But sometime in middle it stucked for like some milliseconds. And when I checked my processor temp it was 84C. My H80 went for RAM so have reference cooler now. But 84C is too much. I didn't overclocked my CPU, but voltage was set to 1.47V by BIOS. So, I changed the voltage to 1.3V.

Can anyone tell me, is i7 2600k runs this hot with reference cooler at stock speed.
And what should be core voltage.


----------



## Myth (Sep 27, 2012)

Room temp ? Check ventilation inside cabinet. Might want to redo the thermal paste.
My 2600k, with stock cooler, does a max of 60-61.


----------



## somebodysme (Sep 27, 2012)

Myth said:


> Room temp ? Check ventilation inside cabinet. Might want to redo the thermal paste.
> My 2600k, with stock cooler, does a max of 60-61.



I thought so. I didn't cleaned the previously applied thermal paste. I didn't had tools to clean it
at whats core voltage you are running proc.


----------



## Myth (Sep 27, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> I thought so. I didn't cleaned the previously applied thermal paste. I didn't had tools to clean it
> at whats core voltage you are running proc.



I havent OCed the proc.
vcore is around 1.24 max.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 27, 2012)

1.47v for 2600K? that's too high dude....


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

I think with that much voltage Op can easily hit 4.9-5 Ghz  but seriously why would OP need so much voltage to run the cpu at stock speed ? I think for stock speed 1.2v is enough.


----------



## somebodysme (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



sumonpathak said:


> 1.47v for 2600K? that's too high dude....


Yup it was freaking high and used to get too much overheated.



topgear said:


> I think with that much voltage Op can easily hit 4.9-5 Ghz  but seriously why would OP need so much voltage to run the cpu at stock speed ? I think for stock speed 1.2v is enough.


Day before that I made a bios update. That might have caused that.
I never went above 1.35V for 4.8Ghz overclock.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Tried my hand in OC'ing yesterday after a long time as a part of testing out asrock board.
Processor: 2500K @4.9Ghz vcore: 1.34V crushed at last. @4.7GHz vcore: 1.32V (previously stable)
Cooler: hyper 212 evo push pull. 
motherboard: asrock z77 extreme 6 (llc-1) [note: *llc2 is problematic*, llc3 is descent, llc4,5 are good)] BIOS rev: 2.0
max temp: 71C
ambient: 20C
p95 stable after running for 9 hours.

Yet to test out that 2500k with h100 & d14.
Looks like I got a good chip.


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

You forget to post the screenshot.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

This is the max teh so called Hyper 212 evo (no push pull, single fan) + extreme6 can do:
*imageshack.us/a/img545/4157/umambient34.png
Ambient: 34C
Bad performance.


----------



## Skud (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice OC. Can't say the same about the temps though. That CPU seems capable of more.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

I mean pathetic LLC.

That's why extreme 4,6 should be avoided and shouldn't be suggested.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



d6bmg said:


> This is the max teh so called Hyper 212 evo (no push pull, single fan) + extreme6 can do:
> *imageshack.us/a/img545/4157/umambient34.png
> Ambient: 34C
> Bad performance.



If you can get it stable @4.7GHz with 1.33v, your chip can do some serious OCing.. And the temps are fine BTW(for a hyper 212 @34C amb.)..


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Its actually 1.32V. I can see the voltage flactuation in cpu-z, which must be due to bad motherboard, and it doesn't happen with any asus board I have.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

you are going to test the 2500k using H100 and D14 - on this 'crappy' Asrock mobo or you will use some good Asus mobo ??


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> you are going to test the 2500k using H100 and D14 - on this 'crappy' Asrock mobo or you will use some good Asus mobo ??



Umm, I'm planning to give this board to sumonpathak for testing. Testing & comparing results of different mobo isn't my field.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

^^ great idea ..


----------



## somebodysme (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone knows how to clean Thermal Compound. I applied Artic Silver 5 and now I wan't to change my cooler so will need to clean it.
I read it can be cleaned with Isopropyl Alcohol but not able to find it anywhere. Anyone have any idea??


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 9, 2012)

try vodka


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> I read it can be cleaned with Isopropyl Alcohol but not able to find it anywhere. Anyone have any idea??


 You can't find any alcohol? 
Then boy, use nailpolish remover. 
Don't try beer or vodka.


----------



## somebodysme (Oct 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You can't find any alcohol?
> Then boy, use nailpolish remover.
> Don't try beer or vodka.



I just don't know where to look.. Is there any place where I can get Isopropyl Alcohol
And I wasn't going to try vodka or beer on my CPU.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

I think medicine shops / dispensary should be a nice place to start with.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

somebodysme said:


> I just don't know where to look.. Is there any place where I can get Isopropyl Alcohol
> And I wasn't going to try vodka or beer on my CPU.



Medicine shop. Ask them for 'the alcohol used for sterilization'.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 12, 2012)

Two OC:

CPU: 2500k
Motherboard: Asrock z77 extreme6
Memory: G.Skill Ripjawsx 1600MHhz 8GB
Cooler: Hyper 212 EVO (single fan)

*BLK testing:*

BLK: 108.41
Multi: 19.
Freqency: 2059.76 MHz

Link: CPU-Z Validator 3.1

*CPU frequency:*


BLK: 100.2
Multi: 52
Freqency: 5210.53 MHz

Link: CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ very nice especially for just using a cooler like hyper 212 evo with a  a single fan  .. the ~5.2 GFhz OC is stable ? and what's the load temps and do me a favor and post in the required format.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ very nice especially for just using a cooler like hyper 212 evo with a  a single fan  .. the ~5.2 GFhz OC is stable ? and what's the load temps and do me a favor and post in the required format.



Will do later. 
Have not run any stability test. I was doing multiplier testing.

The max I got with 4 cores enabled + stability testing is: 4.8GHz @1.38V

Screenshot: *imageshack.us/a/img155/9007/32mwprme2.png

Need to test later with other coolers.


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ not so bad for the mobo you are using.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello I have query.
Can I overclock Intel e2140 currently on stock 1.6ghz.
I'm using Gigabyte ga-g41mt-s2p motherboard.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

In a simple word yes, but don't go too far, keep an eye on cpu temp and make sure you have a decent PSu.


----------



## somebodysme (Nov 24, 2012)

My OC

Intel i7 2600k
ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z
Corsair Hydro H80	

*imageshack.us/a/img442/3030/48ghz.png
*imageshack.us/a/img824/5596/47ghz.png


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

Has any one tried overclocking with AMD FX 8350?

Has any one tried overclocking with AMD FX 8350?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 4, 2012)

^^
ask cilus.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 4, 2012)

i made some progress...but dont have any "proper "screenshot with names and all...if anyone wants i can post it here.


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> i made some progress...but dont have any "proper "screenshot with names and all...if anyone wants i can post it here.



You have another 8350 or is it the one Cilius bought ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 4, 2012)

the one cilus had..since am the nutcase..i confiscated it from the shop itself 

now tell me...should i post without names and all?


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> the one cilus had..since am the nutcase..i confiscated it from the shop itself
> 
> now tell me...should i post without names and all?



LOL.

Do it...

You can post again later with names etc...:B


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 4, 2012)

meh...unless i get again this will be my only submission..gimme a few mins..


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Just submit. Why bother about names and all?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 4, 2012)

highest stable

*i.imgur.com/NI31B.jpg

suicide run...

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2601087.png


now where r my cookies?


----------



## Myth (Dec 4, 2012)

View attachment 7890

Damn image blocked 



sumonpathak said:


> now where r my cookies?



Cookies when I check this out back home


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> highest stable
> 
> suicide run...
> 
> ...



cool, you reached highest stable and highest clock speed both using very low amount of volt and you used the NH-D14 to keep things cool ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 5, 2012)

yups...this runs cool.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess you guys have understood about the *Park Control - CPU Parking application* Sumon was using. Core Parking is a feature in Windows which maintain different Power states in different CPU cores to make it stable or optimized. Since Windows 7 has poor scheduling for all the Bulldozer and PileDriver Processors, it negatively affects the performance. So switching off the feature increases performance for BD Processors, sometimes by a big margin, in expense of higher power consumption. The software Sumon has used can Turn On/Off Core Parking on the fly without touching the BIOS and without the need of Reboot. Currently I am doing couple of tweaking to improve BD performance by using different Windows and AMD software. Will post a guide once finished.


----------



## Myth (Dec 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> highest stable
> 
> *valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2601087.png
> 
> now where r my cookies?



Thats a really nice OC. 
What is this cinebench benchmark software, as compared to 3dmark, prime95 ? Is it something like siSoftware Sandra ?
I assume the  Park Control (provided by amd ) application is separately installed.
The pop up on the lower right corner is Asus ai suite ? 

*hands Sumon ze cookies*



Cilus said:


> I guess you guys have understood about the *Park Control - CPU Parking application* Sumon was using. Core Parking is a feature in Windows which maintain different Power states in different CPU cores to make it stable or optimized. Since Windows 7 has poor scheduling for all the Bulldozer and PileDriver Processors, it negatively affects the performance. So switching off the feature increases performance for BD Processors, sometimes by a big margin, in expense of higher power consumption. The software Sumon has used can Turn On/Off Core Parking on the fly without touching the BIOS and without the need of Reboot. Currently I am doing couple of tweaking to improve BD performance by using different Windows and AMD software. Will post a guide once finished.



Now I understand.
Looking forward to your guide.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 5, 2012)

perk control is not made by AMD.
Also Cinecbench is more realistic than Prime 95 as it does not heats up the processor unnecessarily..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 5, 2012)

Here goes couple of results after my tweaking:

*Power Mode*: High Performance;  *CPU Speed:* FX 8150 @ 4.30 GHz (21.5X Multiplier using AMD Overdrive), Turbo Off; *Memory:* 16 GB RipjawX (4GB X 4) 1873 MHz 10-11-10-37 2T


----------



## Myth (Dec 5, 2012)

@Cilius: When do you plan to compare the 8150 and the 8350 ? Or does that depend on Sumon returning the 8350 

Making a list of benchmarking softwares.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 6, 2012)

Sumon has returned it to me. I am currently going through the FX-8150 tweaking. Once done, will use the FX-8350. Actually due to my poor health condition, not in very fast Mode. BTW, did u check that in couple of Benchmarks, FX-8150 is head to head with i7-3960X and in fact ahead at CPU Hash Benchmark.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

Myth said:


> I assume the  Park Control (provided by amd ) application is separately installed.



this should give you better idea :
Disable CPU Core Parking Real-Time - No Reboot


----------



## Myth (Dec 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Sumon has returned it to me. I am currently going through the FX-8150 tweaking. Once done, will use the FX-8350. Actually due to my poor health condition, not in very fast Mode. BTW, did u check that in couple of Benchmarks, FX-8150 is head to head with i7-3960X and in fact ahead at CPU Hash Benchmark.



Yes, the 8150 does take a very decent lead in the cpu hash benchmark. Ocing seems to suit the 8150.
I think the 8350 might fare much better here. 
In core temp, the max temp was 38C ?!?! 

Get well soon. 



topgear said:


> this should give you better idea :
> Disable CPU Core Parking Real-Time - No Reboot



Good read. i7s seem to have a better boost in performance than others, especially the 2600k. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## sainath (Dec 6, 2012)

hey guyz, I have overclocked my old Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 @2.20 Ghz cpu to 2.64ghz on Stock CPU cooler. Is my temperature is ok or not?
*i46.tinypic.com/2cxt5q9.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 6, 2012)

Temp is too high bro..use an aftermarket cooler


----------



## sainath (Dec 6, 2012)

^^^Ohh thanks bro. Do u know what is the safe range of temperature for this CPU? And plz suggest me a good aftermarket cooler at lowest budget as possible (<1000).


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 6, 2012)

look for deepcool gammax or hyper TX3 Evo

as for temps..somewhere in the 50's for load temp is ideal..


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 7, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> highest stable
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NI31B.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking at your scores I'm curious about the video card you are using, is it overclocked too??.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 7, 2012)

The OC edition of 7850 comes at around 920/1250 out of the box..so i would say it overclocked...
although the OpenGL score scales well with overclocks...


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2012)

sainath said:


> ^^^Ohh thanks bro. Do u know what is the safe range of temperature for this CPU? And plz suggest me a good aftermarket cooler at lowest budget as possible (<1000).



for a <1000 cooler look for Cm hyper 101 Universal.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 29, 2012)

CPU : Intel 2500k
Revision : D2
FSB/BCLK :100
Multiplier :42
Vcore set in bios : 1.25
Vcore CPU-Z : 1.256
Cooler : Corsair H100 (performance mode)
Additional notes If any : Offset set on vcore : -0.030

Motherboard : Asus Z68 V-pro
Chipset : z68
Bios Version : 3203
Additional notes if any : Latest bios

Ram Type and Speed : 1600mhz
Timings : 9-9-9-24-2t
Volt : 1.25
Additional notes if any : All settings default except the vcore & Core clock.

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/3016/testzcl.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 4, 2013)

CPU :AMD Phenom IIX4 955BE
Revision :RB C3
FSB/BCLK :200
Multiplier :21.5
Vcore set in bios :1.5v
Vcore CPU-Z :1.488v
Cooler : CM Hyper 212 Evo
Additional notes If any :4.3 GHz is stable with cinebench but crashes with 3D mark vantage.but 4.2 GHz is completely stable with both of them @ 1.475v.

Motherboard :Gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3
Chipset : 880G-SB700
Bios Version : FE
Additional notes if any : 

Ram Type and Speed : Corsair vengeance DDR3 1600MHz
Timings : 9-9-9-24-1t
Volt : 1.5v
Additional notes if any :

pics,
*imageshack.us/a/img542/9760/desktop2013010423260521.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img845/792/desktop2013010423320475.jpg

guys what do you think,is it safe to go above 1.5v vcore as i still have temp headroom(its 58C at load and don't worry about winter its as hot as summer here and also i am using single fan for cooler so another fan will reduce temp and also my 400R can some more case fans.)
btw it booted at 4.4GHz @ 1.5v without any problem.may be it will boot even at 4.6GHz without any problem.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ you have got an excellent chip but don't go over 1.55v - thye 4.3Ghz should be stable at 1.5v though.

@ *max_snyper* - 4.2Ghz and the Corsair H100 ? you can take your cpu for a wonder ride - set it at least 4.8 Ghz and see how the cooler holds up.


----------



## S_V (Jan 5, 2013)

@sukesh1090

Nice Bench.... With 4.3 Ghz the Cinebench Score is 5.05? I thought it will be much more than that.

@max_snyper 

To know your Overclock stable or not... Just run Cinebench 11.5 once. If it is done successfully then it's almost 95% stable..... 

Just kidding...Burn Tests are must but Cinebench will crash your systems if overclock is not stable.


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

Just a short run:-

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2642507.png

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2642507.png


----------



## Myth (Jan 8, 2013)

5.1 ? 
But vcore : 1.456 ? 
Temps ? Any tests ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2013)

Slightly better than last year's results. 

Here's the only screenies:-



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JLEDI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/euBmV.jpg


Temps are not an issue atm in Lucknow.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

You may push it further (say 100-200MHz) by disabling HT.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

@ Skud - blistering speed  - tried some game with it and planning to keep this OC throughout this winter ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 9, 2013)

Nah, a bit worried with the volts, just wanted to see if I can push it further than last year.


----------



## Myth (Jan 9, 2013)

lol. The min temp is 27. 
The 1.472  vcore seems a bit high. How far can the 2600k go on default vcore ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

Skud said:


> Nah, a bit worried with the volts, just wanted to see if I can push it further than last year.



1.45 is a bit on the higher side, but safe for short time gaming.
P.S. haven't you ran P95? If you already have, then you shouldn't worry about gaming.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2013)

Skud said:


> Nah, a bit worried with the volts, just wanted to see if I can push it further than last year.



al-right, so what speed you are using for normal usages ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 10, 2013)

4.3 GHz, Vcore set to 1.25V.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

Skud said:


> 4.3 GHz, Vcore set to 1.25V.



For 24x7 uses? Good!


----------



## Myth (Jan 10, 2013)

Skud said:


> 4.3 GHz, Vcore set to 1.25V.



Idle/load temps ?

Any idea how your N620 performs as compared to the hyper 212 evo ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 10, 2013)

Yup


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

Skud said:


> 4.3 GHz, Vcore set to 1.25V.



cool, why not try 4.5 Ghz as that's the norm


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how to overclock RAM?
I am using Corsair Vengeance @1600Mhz does it goes any further.


----------



## Skud (Jan 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> cool, why not try 4.5 Ghz as that's the norm




Need a slight voltage bump for that, don't want it. 4.3 GHz is the max I can get with stock volts (not Auto) and turning PLL overvoltage off etc. while keeping everything stable.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Ok, buddy.

@ *somebodysme* - try with 1866 Mhz for vengeance 1600 - make use of the Memory Frequency, mem volt ( only if needed ) and Dram timing option.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

My Processor -> Intel C2Q Q6600
Cooler -> ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme
RAM -> G.Skill DDR3 1333 MHz
Motherboard -> GA-G41M-Combo

Everything is stock, no not going into details, just mentioning the settings which I have chagned for the OC.

I didnt touch vCore / RAM / multiple or anything. All I did is increased the FSB of the processor from default 1066 MHz to 1333 Mhz. Which took the 2.4 GHz stock speed to 3.0 GHz

*i50.tinypic.com/28jl2sz.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ cool - can you post a cpu-z/hwmonitor sensor screenshot - that will show the vcore in use and the cpu stepping.


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 15, 2013)

@ topgear
Ok will try..


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ cool - can you post a cpu-z/hwmonitor sensor screenshot - that will show the vcore in use and the cpu stepping.



I think the first screenshot I posted of stress testing contains HW_monitor for temps display on load 

Here is the CPU-Z (idle)

*i45.tinypic.com/bahwx.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ thanks for the screenshot and HWmonitor screensht cam also shw you current, max and minimum cpu vcore in use, that's why i asked for hwmonitor screenshot - anyway, you have a nice cpu with G0 stepping which can be clocked more ( 3.6-3.8) with right mobo/cooling.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the screenshot and HWmonitor screensht cam also shw you current, max and minimum cpu vcore in use, that's why i asked for hwmonitor screenshot - anyway, you have a nice cpu with G0 stepping which can be clocked more ( 3.6-3.8) with right mobo/cooling.



Thats the saddest part..

I used to have a Nvidia 650i based board, there with Corsair DDR-II running @ 1000 MHz, this processor was able to clock 3.8 GHz stable for long term use.

In winter I used to touch 4 Ghz mark also, but in summer, 3.8 GHz was the edge of limit for it.

However ever since my Nvidia 650i based died  I didnt have any other option apart from G41. This G41 linked with RAM is not allowing me to go beyond 1333 MHz as taking RAMs (at present DDR-III) over that is resulting in no BOOT .


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh .. anyway, the 3 Ghz speed you got is fair enough and still plenty for all of the latest games - this ages old quad core cpu still holds some strong performance.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> Oh .. anyway, the 3 Ghz speed you got is fair enough and still plenty for all of the latest games - this ages old quad core cpu still holds some strong performance.



Never felt the need of replacement recently when in Windows 8 and Server 2012, it refused to run native virtualization with error for SLAT not being supported by the processor 

Microsoft didn't play fair here, not supporting native virtualization platform for these C2Q series.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

yep, some other such software needs CPU visualization feature that's why I ditched using them and use only VMware.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> yep, some other such software needs CPU visualization feature that's why I ditched using them and use only VMware.



Intel Core 2 CPU do comes with VT-X, VMWare, Windows Virtual PC used support this and run pretty well  how ever, this native Hyper-V of Server 2012 and Windows 8 needs another feature called SLAT.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ Ok, I must have confused one with another and thanks for the info on a SLAT - time to do some readings


----------



## Naxal (Jan 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Ok, I must have confused one with another and thanks for the info on a SLAT - time to do some readings



MS doing monopoly by not allowing older processors to run newer OS and helping Intel and AMD to sell more


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ absolutely agree with you .. anyway, now we should stick with the thread topic


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 16, 2013)

CPU : AMD FX 9370
Revision/Stepping : OR-C0
FSB/BCLK : 200
Multiplier : 23.5
Vcore set in bios : 1.42v
Vcore CPU-Z :1.42
Cooler : Swiftech H320
Motherboard : Crosshair V Formula
Chipset : 990FX
Bios Version : 1703
Ram Type and Speed : 1866 MHz 
Timings : 9-10-9-27
Volt : 1.62v

*i.imgur.com/0KZTPPH.jpg
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/gbjyji.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sumon, i request you to provide me a possible Over-clock profile and step by step methodology to ramp up i7-4700MQ mobile CPU.

highlight on below points would be greatly appreciated.

1. Points supporting the overclock as to why i should or should not.
2. Performance gain if overclocked and its advantage in gaming performance.
3. How to overclock CPU, haven't done ever, so step by step process with tools and s/w details to track, tune and upgrade.
4. All overclock profiles, i would prefer a moderate oc, not extreme, keeping in mind the heating. all configuration settings for the same.
5. Any cooling solutions i should implement or have before/after overclocking and how to get it/from where.

You can PM me with the details or post on top of this...thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> CPU : AMD FX 9370
> Revision/Stepping : OR-C0
> FSB/BCLK : 200
> Multiplier : 23.5
> ...



very nice job done on that 220W monster and if it's bench stable just wondering what's the load temp cpu bench/stability test apps.



sam_738844 said:


> Sumon, i request you to provide me a possible Over-clock profile and step by step methodology to ramp up i7-4700MQ mobile CPU.
> 
> highlight on below points would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Is it even possible to OC 4700QM and what about the heat ? If you want to gain additional performance better stick with gpu oc if you can manage the heat.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 19, 2013)

I got 4.9 ghz cinebench and bf3 stabilty....this was a pure suicide run....for single thread benchmarks...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> Sumon, i request you to provide me a possible Over-clock profile and step by step methodology to ramp up i7-4700MQ mobile CPU.
> 
> highlight on below points would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Sam , you shouldn't try Overclocking Mobile CPUs from Intel.
IvoryBridge onwards the mobile CPUs were damn too hot to be overclocked beyond the turbo boost limit.
In fact my IVBm reaches 95-98C on 2-3 Cores just like that , when at Turbo. And It has a Tjmax of 105c , so it's dangerously close to the upper limit.

BTW, you can look into overclocking your laptop's GPU ( I think you have a Xenom laptop with some kepler 2nd Gen GPU. )
That should suffice and will give considerable boost in performance. But for the CPU part it would be too risky to even try for the additional performance expected which would be very marginal.



topgear said:


> Is it even possible to OC 4700QM and what about the heat ? If you want to gain additional performance better stick with gpu oc if you can manage the heat.



TG ,This time they changed the name to MQ instead of QM .  makes us 3rd gen owners confuse ourselves. haha
And yeah I highly doubt that's its possible to Overclock that chip because it's not a K-Series Chip.Even if it's remotely possible to overclock it , I highly doubt someone would be able to find the solution so early.
Plus , I looked into the TjMax of the Chip and it seems that it's even lower than IVBm chips. It's reduced to 100C from 105C of IVB. That makes it even harder.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2013)

^^ OCing is getting a tough business on Intel platform  and with so many products [ read cpu ] released in a short time frame sometime it can get really confusing 

@ sumonpathak - so what's the load temps under BF3/Cinebench @ 4.9 Ghz - I just want to know how much heat this big green monster can generate


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Sumon for helping me ocing the proccy to a good 3.61GHZ, 730 score in XTU bench, good enough for me and a locked i7 mobile, gained around 3% in crysis3 somehow, temps 87-89 at GPU, 80-84 at processor cores.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Thanks Sumon for helping me ocing the proccy to a good 3.61GHZ, 730 score in XTU bench, good enough for me and a locked i7 mobile, gained around 3% in crysis3 somehow, temps 87-89 at GPU, 80-84 at processor cores.


:shocked: ,
Pic or it didn't happen. ( 84C on all four cores at 3.61Ghz ??!!!!!)


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2013)

its only 3.4 to 3.61, how much u expecting 98 deg? the laptop has dual cooler with a 4 fan deepcool multicore X8 installed in its butt, i get 33 deg in idle at GPU, now am pissed with the 38-39, i was planning to oc the GPU as u suggested, but ditching the idea, also will downclock the cpu today to normal, too lame OC  did not make any significant diff in any games except crysis3, bad luck for me with this proccy.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> its only 3.4 to 3.61, how much u expecting 98 deg? the laptop has dual cooler with a 4 fan deepcool multicore X8 installed in its butt, i get 33 deg in idle at GPU, now am pissed with the 38-39, i was planning to oc the GPU as u suggested, but ditching the idea, also will downclock the cpu today to normal, too lame OC  did not make any significant diff in any games except crysis3, bad luck for me with this proccy.


*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/603094_4907996259965_1366831478_n.jpg
This was in summers at room temperature for a couple of mins of gaming.
And the CPU was not even at full blow of 3.1GHz on all four Cores.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2013)

sorry my office laptop lacks the perks of showing a pic properly sometimes in a forum , anyway i seat in a 16 deg ambient AC room when i play games for more than 4 hours stretch.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Thanks Sumon for helping me ocing the proccy to a good 3.61GHZ, 730 score in XTU bench, good enough for me and a locked i7 mobile, gained around 3% in crysis3 somehow, temps 87-89 at GPU, 80-84 at processor cores.



care to share the OC procedure ?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2013)

If it's possible and safe then it's better to Overclock two cores rather than all four cores .Most games(<2012) don't use all the four cores.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> care to share the OC procedure ?



nothing much, Sumon was online in FB, i installed the intel XTU, he suggested to increase the multi to +1 uptil max. so all cores were finally 36 35 34 34, ran benchmark and the score was 728, then i found some other profiles with better score in XTU bench, downloaded and applied, the difference was in graphics section where the value was 28.5x instead of default. The proccy was alredy running at 3.6 Ghz by then, i ran benchmark and checked online again after applying the change , the score was 730. thats it.



Rishi. said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/603094_4907996259965_1366831478_n.jpg
> This was in summers at room temperature for a couple of mins of gaming.
> And the CPU was not even at full blow of 3.1GHz on all four Cores.



all i can say is, u need cooling more than anyone. even i am freaked out seeing these temps!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp;amp; Discussion Thread*



sam_738844 said:


> nothing much, Sumon was online in FB, i installed the intel XTU, he suggested to increase the multi to +1 uptil max. so all cores were finally 36 35 34 34, ran benchmark and the score was 728, then i found some other profiles with better score in XTU bench, downloaded and applied, the difference was in graphics section where the value was 28.5x instead of default. The proccy was alredy running at 3.6 Ghz by then, i ran benchmark and checked online again after applying the change , the score was 730. thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say isn, u need cooling more than anyone. even i am freaked out seeing these temps!


Yeah well I have four 80mm fans blowing air right on it's butt , spinning at more than 3000RPM. Keeps it under 90C for CPU and 80C for GPU(20%Overclock Profile) when they are running.
But still The 3610QM generates hell lots of heat when at full blow.

BTW , isn't you processor non-k series ? Which means it shouldn't allow Overclocking unless any hack or mod is applied ?
I have used the same application (XTU) , but all I get to overclock is the boost of iGPU , but not the processor.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 21, 2013)

i thought that too, and i also checked the bios which told me "u cant oc this proccy" but i got the doubt running coz i had this XTU utility factory installed, so i tried some tweaks in it ( was really nail-biting while doing it), also sumon confirmed that i can not oc this CPU. but XTU was worth a shot, clearly i am missing lots of settings as compared to a unlocked proccy, that was the furhets i could go with 3.61 ghz, which is a shame in the world of OCing ...shame


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i thought that too, and i also checked the bios which told me "u cant oc this proccy" but i got the doubt running coz i had this XTU utility factory installed, so i tried some tweaks in it ( was really nail-biting while doing it), also sumon confirmed that i can not oc this CPU. but XTU was worth a shot, clearly i am missing lots of settings as compared to a unlocked proccy, that was the furhets i could go with 3.61 ghz, which is a shame in the world of OCing ...shame



not really a shame...at least not in notebook world. Although , you have a beast there.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> nothing much, Sumon was online in FB, i installed the intel XTU, he suggested to increase the multi to +1 uptil max. so all cores were finally 36 35 34 34, ran benchmark and the score was 728, then i found some other profiles with better score in XTU bench, downloaded and applied, the difference was in graphics section where the value was 28.5x instead of default. The proccy was alredy running at 3.6 Ghz by then, i ran benchmark and checked online again after applying the change , the score was 730. thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say is, u need cooling more than anyone. even i am freaked out seeing these temps!





sam_738844 said:


> i thought that too, and i also checked the bios which told me "u cant oc this proccy" but i got the doubt running coz i had this XTU utility factory installed, so i tried some tweaks in it ( was really nail-biting while doing it), also sumon confirmed that i can not oc this CPU. but XTU was worth a shot, clearly i am missing lots of settings as compared to a unlocked proccy, that was the furhets i could go with 3.61 ghz, which is a shame in the world of OCing ...shame



Thanks for the info.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 26, 2013)

can i reach the 900/2700 GPU/mem from 771/2500 with my GTX780m, i read that the power consumption will be higher than 191W in such oc'ed level where as my Power Supply is limited to 180W, is there any tool to check how much power my GPU is actually drawing from the wall despite the 10% loss in AC/DC conversion?


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

there's no tool which can show how much power your gpu is drawing from wall .. however there are tools with which you can measure the laptop's overall power consumption or the power consumption of the gpu via pci-e slot for. eg. Keithley Integra 2700


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> there's no tool which can show how much power your gpu is drawing from wall .. however there are tools with which you can measure the laptop's overall power consumption or the power consumption of the gpu via pci-e slot for. eg. *Keithley Integra 270*0


Does it work for all laptops ??
Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

may not all as it can measure power consumption via PCI-Express power connector(s) and PCI-Express bus slot anyway, I've never seen someone measuring laptop gpus power consumption except from the manufacturers but they must have some expensive and sophisticated hardware for that.


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 13, 2013)

Don't you think it would be better to segregate the list now on basis of architecture and brands?


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

hmm, nice idea and I've thought of something similar before but it may be either laziness or lack of time which made me refrain from doing it  but I'll do it for sure.
BTW, currently trying to figure out the puzzle of AMD FX vs Intel in gaming


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

to all senior members in TDF...

Where is the TDF bench! Its been long since i came across any benchmarking done, extensive product reviews on newer GPU, CPU, architecture and their advantages, comparison bench, test bench, and more specially the over-clock bench. I'm not talking what other tech forums are doing and what TDF should do, but a very contributing part of a tech forum dictates that there should be a comprehensive section of where real bench-markings are done and discussed over. There are plethora of products to bench with, OC with, even OC guides on new GPUs, new CPUs...where are they? 

The only thing i see over threads is copied versions of benchmarks from other forums like toms, anand, guru3d and so on and so forth, but TDF IMO should have their own bench team who does that, doesn't it? with a superior reader base and so many knowledgeable personnel here in this forum, why is there very few of real-time reviews?


----------



## seamon (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> can i reach the 900/2700 GPU/mem from 771/2500 with my GTX780m, i read that the power consumption will be higher than 191W in such oc'ed level where as my Power Supply is limited to 180W, is there any tool to check how much power my GPU is actually drawing from the wall despite the 10% loss in AC/DC conversion?



The hardware you need is called Kill-a-watt. It is connected between adapter and main power supply just like an extension cord. Google it.
If your motherboard's wattage requirement exceeds the supply then your screen will switch off, this has happened to many times when I was using stock 120w adapter.. Also all overclock will be lost but the kernel won't crash which happens when you OC too much.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 24, 2014)

I got a C2Q q6600  revision G0 on a gigabyte g41m combo M/B. currently i'm running it @3.0 GHz with multiplier at 9 and bus speed at 333 with FSB at 1333. the Vcore has been raised to 1.275v
If i decrease the multiplier to say 8 and increase bus speed to say 375 to again run it @ 3.0 GHz, will it make any difference in performance and temperature? or say run it @3.2 GHz (400 bus and multiplier 8)


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 24, 2014)

Undervolted the Athlon II X4 635(2.9GHZ) from 1.4v to 1.175V
difference of load temps is

was 71C at load,
now it does not cross 55C at load.


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> Undervolted my Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 to a new low
> 
> Primary Specifications
> 
> ...



This is the CPU overclock thread....


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 20, 2014)

A first time overclocker here. Overclocked my signature CPU from 3.2 GHz to 3.6 GHz just now. It was apparently easy as it's a Black Edition CPU. Just increased the multiplier to x18 to achieve the overclock without fiddling with anything else. Posting a couple of screens of the BIOS below. Please let me know if anything looks abnormal or suspicious.

*i.imgur.com/pBtSeg6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xp8UU27.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

Everything looks fine but you should not perform OC on a motherboard without VRM heatsink specially if the cpu is of 125W TDP. Anyway, I think this mild oc should be just fine though.


----------



## true_lies (May 23, 2014)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*

I got a Gigabyte G41m-Combo motherboard with a Q6600 OC @3.0 GHz (333 x 9). Was thinking to OC it a bit further. 
I was looking around in the BIOS settings and came across DRAM settings options:
1. Performance Enhance - Standard (default)
2. MCH Frequency Latch - Auto (default)
3. System Memory Multiplier (SPD) - Auto (default)
This way Memory frequency is at 1333 MHz (thats the maximum supported by the board). Then fiddled around a bit and changed the above three to the following:
1. Turbo
2. 333 MHz
3. 3.2 B
This way the Memory frequency became 1066 MHz.
Does this mean that now i can change the FSB to get a higher clock (Above 3 GHz)? LINK to a previous thread of mine for a different OC querry for same setup (pics).

- - - Updated - - -

Another thing....the last time i ran prime95 for 2-3 hours, the system was stable and temps never crossed 70
Yesterday when i ran prime95 w/o the above settings, one worker stopped after a couple of minutes. pumped the Vcore a bit and then second time, another worker stopped after 15 or so minutes. Is it common to be stable at one time and fail some other time?


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> Everything looks fine but you should not perform OC on a motherboard without VRM heatsink specially if the cpu is of 125W TDP. Anyway, I think this mild oc should be just fine though.


Should I just downclock it then? Will it have any negative effect on my components in the long run? Is a VRM heatsink required even when I've not modified any voltages? I've not noticed any rise in temperatures after overclocking (Monitored through hwinfo & hwmonitor). Sorry if I'm asking noob questions.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

true_lies said:


> I got a Gigabyte G41m-Combo motherboard with a Q6600 OC @3.0 GHz (333 x 9). Was thinking to OC it a bit further.
> I was looking around in the BIOS settings and came across DRAM settings options:
> 1. Performance Enhance - Standard (default)
> 2. MCH Frequency Latch - Auto (default)
> ...



Prime95 could be buggy but 2 - 3 hours of prime95 run is not enough for stability check. You can go higher but that would depend on vrm cooling, vcore needs to push the cpu more and strength of NB / MCH. As for a personal opinion I think you've reached the limit with such a budget board.



TheFallenLord said:


> Should I just downclock it then? Will it have any negative effect on my components in the long run? Is a VRM heatsink required even when I've not modified any voltages? I've not noticed any rise in temperatures after overclocking (Monitored through hwinfo & hwmonitor). Sorry if I'm asking noob questions.



as long as you don't need additional vcore I think you're good.


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

has anyone of you come across any article which explains or experiments on *Under-clocking* a Mobile Intel Core I series processor , like I3/I5/I7 SB/IVB . ?
Summer is back , and the scorching heat in Delhi makes the Quad IVB CPU really hot while playing games , and being a laptop CPU , you just can't help it much , ( IVBM are notorious for it ).


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> has anyone of you come across any article which explains or experiments on *Under-clocking* a Mobile Intel Core I series processor , like I3/I5/I7 SB/IVB . ?
> Summer is back , and the scorching heat in Delhi makes the Quad IVB CPU really hot while playing games , and being a laptop CPU , you just can't help it much , ( IVBM are notorious for it ).



See you can't undervolt/underclock the cpu without BIOS support. You have to flash a custom bios to obtain bios support. This WILL void the warranty. I was able to undervolt AND overvolt my CPU(3632QM) using this technique.
I think Overclocking and Underclocking are not possible with normal IVBM, you need a XM proccy for that.
A much better alternative is Arctic Silver V. BTW what temps are you getting?


----------



## Hrishi (May 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> See you can't undervolt/underclock the cpu without BIOS support. You have to flash a custom bios to obtain bios support. This WILL void the warranty. I was able to undervolt AND overvolt my CPU(3632QM) using this technique.
> I think Overclocking and Underclocking are not possible with normal IVBM, you need a XM proccy for that.
> A much better alternative is Arctic Silver V. BTW what temps are you getting?


Peak 90's.
I already have a  modified BIOS , but that serves a different purpose. I don't think I will be able to find a modified BIOS which allows modification of CPU settings.


----------



## seamon (May 31, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Peak 90's.
> I already have a  modified BIOS , but that serves a different purpose. I don't think I will be able to find a modified BIOS which allows modification of CPU settings.



Re paste xD


----------



## Jripper (Jul 1, 2014)

Newbie overclocker here. I will post final screens after I finish my final Oc.

So I bought the 8320 and was running it on 3.8Ghz. Went to 4 last night and tested with 2 hours of prime95. Seems stable enough. 
*i57.tinypic.com/dws3tu.png

"The socket temp was 70 degrees. It jumped to 71 when I clicked the screenshot unfortunately. But I kept prime95 on for 10 more minutes and it stayed at 70. And I am pretty sure a small fan at the back of the motherboard and another as a side intake will bring it down to 65. 

*i57.tinypic.com/k2gv21.jpg

Now I have a few questions regarding the HT Link speed, the CPU-NB speed and the cpu voltage.
The default values for both were CPU-NB and HT Link were 2200 Mhz.
Can someone please explain what both of these do? And should I keep HT link at 2400? Or should I set it to the default 2200?

Also, The cpu voltage, I left it at auto. And usually it is 0.98(c1e etc power saving enabled) to 1.35. But once I saw a max value of 1.42.
Is this safe? Or should I manually set it to 1.3 /1.35?

 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION]


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 1, 2014)

AMD FX 8370 Hits Record Breaking 8.7Ghz on Liquid Nitrogen

One fine morning i will wake up and see, the earth has been overclocked. Overclockers, take a break please


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 31, 2015)

I miss overclocking ever since I shifted to Intel Camp. K series too Expensive and AMD not even close in performance / power ratios.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2015)

what once was a nice hobby+necessity now turns into only hobby by serious overclockers. Even I miss the good old days of OC when you can cpus frpm both campaign. Anyway, anyone tried OCing android devices ?  Mine [ cortex A9 ] running at 1200 Mhz from 850 Mhz with moded rom.


----------



## truegenius (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: CPU Overclock List &amp; Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> what once was a nice hobby+necessity now turns into only hobby by serious overclockers. Even I miss the good old days of OC when you can cpus frpm both campaign. Anyway, anyone tried OCing android devices ?  Mine [ cortex A9 ] running at 1200 Mhz from 850 Mhz with moded rom.



i overclocked my xperia L just after few days of buying, and then always kept it at ~1.75GHz cpu and gpu at 450Mhz ( maybe it was 1.725Ghz but it was above 1.7Ghz) (stock was 1GHz cpu and 400mhz gpu)

though during hot environment it used tosettle at 1.4-1.5Ghz at full load ( thermal throttling, though always remained below 60'C )

kernal was downloaded from xda developer , i don't know how to modify kernal else i would have definately tried for 2GHz  and some small heatspreader onto the soc 

and now i mis those days
my current asus zenfone 4 have no developer support, not even custom recovery ( even my old karbonn a5 used to have custom roms and recoveries ) , some root is available but if something goes wrong then only way to make it work is to lie to service center guys so can't even root , this is why i feel like i am missing out on something 

y u no developer support asus :'(


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2015)

did not know that Asus zenphone is this bad .. I was thinking to get one but now I changed my mind. Thanks. BTW, OCing is getting more and more limited each day beit on pc or other platform but if anyone don't mind the performace part AMD still kept the legacy of OC live.


----------



## alvin joe edison (Apr 14, 2016)

Is it possible to overclock on intel pentium e6600 at 3. 06ghz.. Intel g41 express chipset


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2016)

alvin joe edison said:


> Is it possible to overclock on intel pentium e6600 at 3. 06ghz.. Intel g41 express chipset



Quite unlikely.


----------



## Limitless (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi I dont know anything about Overclocking just want ask 
Is bios update necessary?
Motherboard:- ASUS m5a97 R2.0
I'm not overclocking


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2016)

If you are not facing any sort of stability / other issue issue then don't unnecessarily update bios.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 13, 2016)

Guys I upgraded my system and naturally have dumb queries. You see I bought RAMs of 3000 MHz, but my board supports up to 2100 MHz only, so I need to OC the RAMs. Now I know I need to use the XMP profile, but while selecting XMP from BIOS this message pops up, and I am not sure which one to choose. I am told to click on the Yes option but won't it somehow OC the CPU too? I only want to OC the RAMs for now, nothing else.

*i.imgur.com/3CuIGPw.jpg

Basically what will be the differences between choosing Yes and No?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Overclocking Video Guide for Intel i5 6600K using Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
*










*Overclocking HTML Guide for Intel i5 6600K using Asus Z170 Pro Gaming*

Basic Guide - Overclocking Intel Core i5 6600K 'Skylake' using Asus Z170i Pro Gaming

Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]

*asus-rog.de/z170-pro-gaming-overclocking-guide/

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil Reddy


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 27, 2017)

OCed my Ryzen 1600 to 3.7Ghz all cores at 1.275V and RAM running at 2933Mhz. Can reach 3.8Ghz and above with higher voltages but temps are crossing 65C at those frequencies with stock cooler when running prime95 which I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> OCed my Ryzen 1600 to 3.7Ghz all cores at 1.275V and RAM running at 2933Mhz. Can reach 3.8Ghz and above with higher voltages but temps are crossing 65C at those frequencies with stock cooler when running prime95 which I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 1, 2017)

^Thanks for sharing. The guy in 1st video is running 3.85Ghz at 1.38V which is high IMO. Mine reached 3.85Ghz with less voltage IIRC, though I  ran the stress tests for not more than 30mins. I try to stay below 1.35V and in our ambient temperatures, staying under low temps is also difficult. I'm happy with 3.7Ghz as of now with max temps of ~65c under load.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^Thanks for sharing. The guy in 1st video is running 3.85Ghz at 1.38V which is high IMO. Mine reached 3.85Ghz with less voltage IIRC, though I  ran the stress tests for not more than 30mins.



For stability or heating issue ?



> I try to stay below 1.35V and in our ambient temperatures, staying under low temps is also difficult. I'm happy with 3.7Ghz as of now with max temps of ~65c under load.



Under Prime95 ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 1, 2017)

topgear said:


> For stability or heating issue ?
> 
> heating.
> 
> Under Prime95 ?


yes.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2017)

the you got a great chip there for gaming and other works. most of the applications can't heat  a cpu like prime95.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> OCed my Ryzen 1600 to 3.7Ghz all cores at 1.275V and RAM running at 2933Mhz. Can reach 3.8Ghz and above with higher voltages but temps are crossing 65C at those frequencies with stock cooler when running prime95 which I'm not comfortable with.


Buy a good cooler for OC, stock cooler is not recommended for OC.
Your CPU will die down earlier with Stock cooler OC.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 4, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Buy a good cooler for OC, stock cooler is not recommended for OC.
> Your CPU will die down earlier with Stock cooler OC.


Only OCed to 3.7Ghz.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2019)

*How to overclock an AMD Ryzen CPU
*
A step-by-step guide to pushing your AMD Ryzen processor beyond its limits.
*i.imgur.com/tuozxYs.png

AMD's Ryzen CPUs are its fastest, most competitive parts in ages, but the universal truth still applies—you can make them even faster by overclocking. AMD encourages users to tweak their platform, and you can level the playing field between the first- and second-gen Ryzen CPUs by using AMD's own tools and advice to overclock your processor. Make the years disappear and your processor will feel like new again.

We'll walk you through everything you need to know to overclock a modern AMD CPU. There's still plenty of life left in AMD's first generation of Ryzen CPUs, but if you have a newer Ryzen processor you can still get in on the fun, and here is our guide to the best CPUs for gaming. Our testbed was a Ryzen 1700X on motherboard along with 8 gigs of 3600MHz TridentZ G.SKILL DRAM, but all these techniques work just as well with newer processors and motherboards. While there isn't much risk to overclocking these days, there's always a chance for damage when you run hardware beyond spec, so keep that in mind as you proceed! 
*i.imgur.com/l0xZsnz.png
*Clean before you overclock*
Believe it or not, one of the most important steps in overclocking a PC is making sure the case, fans, and heatsinks are clean and clear of obstructions. Even the best watercooled system won't operate with blocked vents, clogged fans or dust-encrusted radiators, and every PC eventually develops these problems. Open your system and give it a top to bottom clean-up. This is especially important if you haven't cracked open the case in more than year. It may be scary in there. 

Rerouting cables behind the motherboard is a great way to improve ventilation. Not only does this improve the efficiency of your cooling system, it also looks much better through the side window, showcasing components and LED lighting effects. 

Speaking of cooling, if you want the most out of an overclocked system, you'll need to go with _at least_ a budget upgraded air cooler such as Cooler Master's Hyper 212 EVO. Check out our guide to the best CPU coolers at a variety of budgets.

While the case is open, check your power supply to make sure it has enough juice to handle the extra load an overclocked processor will draw. If you're already pushing your power limit with a low wattage model, it may be time for an upgrade to a certified 80 Plus Gold or better PSU that has a few extra hundred watts to spare. Not only does that eliminate the hard-to-pinpoint problems caused by uneven power delivery, it also prepares your rig for any future upgrades urges, such as a hungry new graphics card.
*i.imgur.com/qJaJDaI.png
*The software you'll need before you overclock
*
You'll need several software tools to successfully overclock a system, but they are all easy to find, free, or cheap, so this part is easy. First, pick a few games with good built-in benchmarks so you can test your system before and after with real software. While the type of game depends on your tastes, good CPU gaming benchmarks include the Total War games, GTA5, and Hitman. Chose a lower resolution, such as 1080p, and moderate visual settings so you don't wind up stressing the GPU more than the CPU. 

Next up are static benchmarks and stress tests, to see how much performance you've gained in a more controlled software setting and to make sure the new CPU speeds are stable even when the processor is pushed to the limit. 3DMark's Firestrike and TimeSpy have CPU tests that are good benchmarks, but AIDA64's stress test and static benchmarks are favorites due to their speed, depth and ability to tease out errors quickly. Traditionalists will prefer Prime95 and Memtest, although the former may work your processor harder and hotter than required. 
*i.imgur.com/UcJq5x3.png
To prep your PC for its overclock primping, visit your motherboard manufacturer's website to check for new motherboard and chipset drivers, especially any BIOS updates. Ryzen has come a long way since launch, and you want every advantage a new, stable BIOS brings to the table. Consider upgrading graphics card drivers also, to start with a clean, up-to-date slate.

How to overclock an AMD Ryzen CPU
*i.imgur.com/8BtqBDJ.png
Overclocking is traditionally done on your motherboard's BIOS screen. To enter the BIOS, you'll have to press a key during boot up—usually a Function key, DEL, or ESC. The key you need to press should briefly be displayed on-screen during the boot process.

Once in the BIOS, it's time to dive into settings and start speeding things up. The clockspeed of a CPU determines how quickly it performs operations, but raising it is not as simple as dialing in a new number. Processors use two values, the base clock (BCLK) and the multiplier (also called Core Ratio), to determine the final clock speed.



A system's base clock, usually 100 MHz, determines CPU speed  as well as the speed of a host of other subsystems on the motherboard. While slight bumps on this value raise CPU performance, it's far more likely to cause instability since every other component that uses it is also overclocked, and most of those subsystems aren't as tolerant to overclocking as the CPU. For beginners, this is best left alone, although experienced overclockers will often tweak this value slightly to squeeze the last few MHz from an overclocked CPU or to get the most from high speed DRAM. 


Changing the multiplier only affects the CPU speed and is much more forgiving to overclocking shenanigans. This is where most of the speed increase takes place. As the name suggests, the top CPU clockspeed is determined by multiplying this value with the base clock, so a multiplier of 40 and a base clock of 100 yields 4GHz. For most Ryzen CPUs 3.9 to 4.2 GHz—via multiplier—is the ceiling people hit when attempting an overclock. The second generation Ryzen parts (specifically the 2600, 2600X, 2700, and 2700X) will typically do 200-300MHz more than the first-gen parts.


Keeping the cores fed with power at higher speeds so they remain stable often requires an increase in CPU voltage as well, and your top speeds will be a balancing act between voltage, multipliers and heat. Ryzen responds best to CPU voltages (or VCore) of around 1.35-1.37V. Higher voltages up to 1.45V are possible but require exotic cooling solutions and may shorten the life of your processor, and we don't recommend them for anyone reading this guide. Keep temperature below 80-85C. Ryzen processors don't like going beyond that temperature. 

We recommend starting with a manual (not automatic or offset) voltage of 1.35V. Then set your core multiplier to 39 (aka 3.9GHz). Save the BIOS settings and boot into Windows.


Test with a couple of benchmarks and a stress test, and if no problems pop up, raise the multiplier by one and repeat the process until instability occurs. If you got lucky and have an overclocking-friendly CPU, you can generally push past the instability by raising voltage slightly and testing again, but every chip is a bit different. Keep an eye on temperatures, as increasing voltage can have a large effect on heat and may prove counterproductive depending on your cooler.


Eventually you'll reach a wall where raising the speed even a little bit will require a big voltage bump, or the processor becomes unstable to matter what you do. We'll give you a few pro tricks in the section below, but if you want a nice simple overclock, this is the end of the road. Ease back from the edge by 1 on the multiplier for a safety margin and run benchmarks, stress tests and some demanding real-world software.

Hitman or The Witcher 3 are good for this—both tend to crash on unstable overclocks. If everything checks out, you're good to go.

*Going beyond the overclocking basics*

There are a few more tricks to raise speeds just a little bit further. Early on, Ryzen had problems with faster memory sticks and while these issues were addressed quickly, many users still have DRAM set to the most compatible and stable speed settings. A lot has changed from those early days, and if you have an enthusiast motherboard it's likely to handle whatever memory speed you can toss at it, so it's worthwhile to check and see if you're running those DRAM sticks at their rated potential. Ryzen systems leverage fast memory more than Intel-based hardware, especially AMD APUs, and you'll feel the difference if you're still running at the chipset's default 2400 or 2666 MHz. 

Like the CPU, DRAM voltage can also be raised for stability. A value of 1.35V is best for this if the default value isn't enough. Keep in mind that memory tests can take a while, faulty settings are a pain to troubleshoot, and DRAM tinkering can cause OS corruption. Stick to the various listed speeds provided by the memory manufacturer, rather than rolling your own timings, unless you have tons of tinkering time to kill.


Your success in overclocking Ryzen processors often will depend on what CPU you're using. The latest Ryzen 5 2600X and Ryzen 7 2700X have base clocks of up to 4.2/4.3GHz, and features like Precision Boost often do a good job of using all the available headroom. Because overclocking Ryzen CPUs disables turbo speeds, you may not end up with a meaningful improvement.

The non-X processors like the Ryzen 5 2600 and Ryzen 7 2700 CPUs on the other hand come with more conservative clockspeeds at stock, and often overclock nearly as high as the X variants. This is true of both first and second generation Ryzen processors. If you're looking for the best value for Ryzen overclocking, we recommend the less expensive non-X models.

Source:How to overclock an AMD Ryzen CPU | PC Gamer


----------

